#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  الجيش المصرى

## maxdig

مؤرخ عسكرى إسرائيلى: الجيش المصرى انتصر بجدارة فى أكتوبر وأى حرب جديدة مع المصريين قد تؤدى لانهيار إسرائيل

  كتب   محمد عبود    ١/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩
[ أورى ميلشتاين]
أورى ميلشتاين

اعترف المؤرخ العسكرى الإسرائيلى المعروف أورى ميلشتاين بانتصار مصر فى حرب أكتوبر بجدارة، مؤكداً أن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى كاد يتعرض للتدمير أثناء الحرب، بسبب صواريخ «سام ٦» التى استخدمها الجيش المصرى.

ووصف ميلشتاين ثغرة الدفرسوار بأنها كانت «خطوة عسكرية استعراضية» لم تغير من نتيجة الهزيمة الإسرائيلية، كما أنها لم تقلل شيئاً من الانتصار المصرى، مشيراً إلى أن الجيش المصرى حقق أهدافه من وراء الحرب، ونجح فى عبور القناة، ونشر قواته داخل سيناء.

وتوقع المؤرخ الإسرائيلى، فى حوار مطول لإذاعة أورشليم الجديدة، بمناسبة ذكرى أكتوبر، أن إسرائيل لن تصمد فى مواجهة مصر إذا اندلعت حرب جديدة، خاصة أن الحرب المقبلة لن تدور فى الميادين العسكرية فقط، بل قد تلجأ مصر لقصف العمق الإسرائيلى بالصواريخ المتطورة، بما يهدد بإصابات بالغة فى صفوف المدنيين، قد تؤدى إلى انهيار إسرائيل، مشيراً إلى أن ثقافة الشارع الإسرائيلى تقوم على الصراخ والبكاء، ولا يتحمل الإسرائيليون مواجهة مقاتلين يتحلون بالعناد والشراسة أثناء القتال.

واتهم المؤرخ العسكرى، فى الحوار الذى تنشر «المصرى اليوم» نصه غداً، الجيش الإسرائيلى برفض الاعتراف بالهزيمة، والإصرار على عدم الكشف عن جميع الوثائق المتعلقة بهذه الحرب، وقد أدى إخفاء هذه الوثائق إلى منع إسرائيل من فرصة استيعاب جميع الدروس المستفادة من الحرب رغم مرور ٣٦ عاماً على الهزيمة التى يعرف الإسرائيليون عنها القليل جداً.

وقال ميلشتاين إن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى لم تكن لديه القدرة على تحييد الصواريخ الدفاعية المصرية، وكان سيتعرض لضربة قاصمة لو نفذ ضربة استباقية للقوات المصرية، كما أن عملية الدفرسوار كانت مجرد خطوة معنوية، وتكشف عن خطة سيئة عسكرياً، ولم يكن لها أى جدوى، والادعاء بأنها دليل على الانتصار «كذب وتلفيق».

وكشف المؤرخ الإسرائيلى أن موشى ديان جمع الصحفيين فى اليوم الثالث للحرب، ليعترف بالهزيمة وبسقوط خط بارليف، لكن جولدا مائير ورؤساء التحرير حجبوا ذلك عن الرأى العام.
 المصري اليوم

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

وشهد شاهد من اهلها

----------


## اسكندرانى

*كل اكتوبر ومصر من نصر لنصر*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اسعدنى جداً إعتراف هذا الماتب الإسرائيلى عندما قرأته فى صحف  أمس وهذا يثبت أن مصر هى الدرع الواقى للعرب والمسلمين . أتمنى لو أجد وقت لأكتب موضوع يختمر فى ذهنى من مده وقد أخترت له أسم مؤقت يوميات مقاتل . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## atefhelal

*تعلمت من تجاربى ومن تجارب الآخرين أن لايتقلب رأيى فى أى مشكلة بين التفاؤل الخادع الذى يصحبه الإقدام غير المحسوب أو التشاؤم المحبط الذى يعقبه الإحجام والجبن والإرتداد إلى الخلف والتخلف ... كما عرفت مع الدم والإستشهاد  كضابط استطلاع دفعة 21 احتياط (دفعة مابعد نكسة يونيو 1967) الفرق بين صفتين هما الجرأة والشجاعة ، فالجرأة طبع وطبيعة ملازمة للشخص ، أما الشجاعة فهى لحظة وموقف ... فقد ترتعد الأم من صرصار يمشى متبخترا فى مطبخها ، ولكنها قد تضحى بحياتها بقتال شرس وشجاع فى مواجهة وحش يريد أن يلتهم طفلها أو يختطفه ... ورأيت نماذجا أسطورية بطولية أثناء الحرب ممن يتصفون بصفة الجرأة ، أما من لم يكن جريئا فكان شرسا وشجاعا وفدائيا بفعل الغضب الموروث وكراهية العدو الصهيونى ، الذى يحاول الصهاينة الآن إحلاله بما يسمونه  بـ "التطبيع" والسلام الخادع  ولكن دون جدوى بإذن الله ...*

*وقول المؤرخ الإسرائيلى : " ... ولايتحمل الإسرائيليون مواجهة مقاتلين يتحلون بالعناد والشراسة .. " ... هو قول حق ليس به أدنى مبالغة ... لأن المقاتل المصرى فى ذلك الوقت كان أقوى أسلحة الجيش المصرى ... ومعروف أن سلاح الطيران الإسرائيلى كان وسوف يظل متفوقا على كل أسلحة الطيران العربية مجتمعة ... ولكن تم تحييده تماما بمنظومة الدفاع الجوى التى تكونت من قواعد صواريخ سام الثابتة وأعداد قليلة جدا من صواريخ سام 6 الخفيفة الحركة والتى تستطيع أن  تملأ ثغرات القواعد الثابتة والتى يمكن أن تتحرك ضمن تشكيلات القوات المهاجمة . وتم استكمال تلك المنظومة بالكامل عام 1970 وقبل وفاة عبد الناصر فى نفس العام ، فحمت تلك المنظومة سماء مصر من طيران العدو المتفوق بالإضافة إلى حماية عشرة كيلومترات شرق قناة السويس . وعلى ذلك فقول الخبير العسكرى الإسرائلى : " .. أن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى كان سيتعرض للتدمير أثناء الحرب بسبب صواريخ سام التى استخدمها الجيش المصرى " ... هو قول صحيح .* 

*أما قوله : بـ " أن إسرائيل لن تصمد فى مواجهة مصر إذا ندلعت حرب جديدة " ... فلا يجب أن يدفعنا هذا القول إلى التفاؤل الخادع بقدرتنا على هزيمة إسرائيل عسكريا وسحقها فى أى وقت أو حتى إمكان ردعها إن بدأت بالهجوم .. وأتذكر أننا قبل نكسة يونيو 1967 أخذت إسرائيل تملأ الدنيا كلها وبتركيز شديد بموجات دعائية على مستوى العالم بأنها دولة  صغيرة وضعيفة وأن العرب يحيطونها من كل مكان ويمكنهم إلتهامها وتدميرها فى لحظات .. وكان الإعلام المصرى يروج أيضا لذلك مما كان يسعدنا كثيرا ويجعلنا ننتظر بشوق تلك اللحظة التى يبادر فيها جيشنا بتحرير فلسطين من الصهاينة  ، وكنا نسمع دائما بأن الجيش المصرى قادر وبسهولة على الوصول إلى تل أبيب فى ساعات وأن يلقى بالصهاينة فى عرض البحر وأن يمحو مايسمى بإسرائل من خريطة العالم ... وكانت تلك اللغة هى لغة  إعلامنا المصرى كما هى لغة إسرائيل  فى الترويج عن رعبها وضعفها أمام مصر  والعرب لكى تستدر عطف العالم وعونه ومعوناته .. حتى فوجئنا بهزيمة الجيش المصرى بل بهزيمة مصر كلها فى ستة ساعات بما سموها لنا نكسة يونيو 1967 . وعلى ذلك فإننى أرى أن من أهم دروس النكسة التى يجب أن نعيها ونستوعبها جيدا ، هو أن نقى أنفسنا من التغرير الإعلامى المتعمد  عن طريق الإيحاء من أمثال هذا الخبير الإسرائيلى بأن إسرائيل لن تصمد أمامنا فى أى مواجهة عسكرية فيقعدنا ذلك عن الإستعداد الصحيح الواقعى لمثل تلك المواجهة التى تؤكد لنا تداعيات الواقع الحالى أنها سوف تأتى حتما يوما ما. كما يجب أن لانفقد ذاكرتنا ، وخاصة بعد أن امتلأت حواسنا بما عايشناه فعلا وسمعناه ولمسناه ، وعزز ذلك معرفتنا وخبرتنا بما يدور حولنا وبما يحدث على أرض الواقع أمامنا .. وأن نتناول كل مايتم نشره علينا بالعقل وبالمنطق الواعى الرشيد وبمنأى عن الصعوبات التى ينشأ بعضها عن الذاتية ، وأن نلتزم بالخط المعرفى البسيط والواضح بتجنب مداعبة الأخبار والإعلام أحيانا لمشاعرنا وعواطفنا .* 

*أما عن ثغرة الدفرسوار التى قال عنها الخبير العسكرى بأنها كانت "خطوة عسكرية استعراضية " .. فهل أراد هذا الخبير العسكرى الإسرائيلى بذلك تقرير ذلك لوجه الحق والحقيقة ، أم لغرض التهوين من شأنها لرفع معنوياتنا وتخديرنا لكى يسهل عليه بعد ذلك التغرير بنا ودفعنا إلى التفاؤل الخادع والإغترار بأحوالنا كما حدث تماما قبل نكسة يونيو 1967 . وتزوير الحقيقة هو فى النهاية خديعة للشعب المصرى ، ويساهم نظامنا المصرى أحيانا فى تلك الخديعة  ، حيث قيل لنا الكثير قبل نكسة يونيو عن امتلاك مصر لصواريخ يطلق عليها "القاهر" و "الظافر" يصل مداها إلى أكثر من 200 كم ، وزادوا فى تغذية هذه الخديعة بتكرار عرض تلك الصواريخ فى جميع الإستعراضات العسكرية التى سبقت نكسة يونيو 1967 .. وبعد النكسة تهامسنا كشباب أين "القاهر" و "الظافر" ولماذا لم يتم استخدامها فى الحرب .. وعلمنا أن ماكان يسير أمامنا فى الإستعراضات لم يكن سوى بعض  الهياكل الخشبية المطلية بلون الصواريخ ... !! .*

*وأقول أن فتح ثغرة فى قوات أى عدو فى أى معركة ليس هدفا فى حد ذاته طبقا للمفاهيم العسكرية . والعدو الصهيونى لم يكن غبيا فى حربه معنا ، ولم يُعرف عنه يوما ما أنه من هواة المخاطرة برجاله من أجل حب المخاطرة والإستعراض كما يقول هذا الخبير الخبيث .. !!  .  وكان الهدف من الثغرة هو تطويق وحصار الجيشين الثانى والثالث ... ونجح العدو فى فتح ثغرة الدفرسوار يوم 17 أكتوبر 1973 وفى ليلة 17/18 أكتوبر نجح فى بناء أول كوبرى له على قناة السويس ، وبدأ حصار الجيش الثالث خلاللا ليلة 20/21 أكتوبر والليلة التالية ، ورغم أن إيقاف إطلاق النار أصبح ساريا بقرار من مجلس الأمن بناءا على طلب السادات الساعة 1825 يوم 22 أكتوبر 1973 ، إلا أن العدو استأنف القتال صباح يوم 23 أكتوبر أكتوبر بهدف إتمام حصار الجيش الثالث بحجة أن الجيش الثالث انتهك قرار وقف إطلاق النار ، ثم قاموا بتطويق مدينة السويس واستمروا فى اندفاعهم حتى وصلوا إلى ميناء الأدبية منتصف الليل ، وبحلول يوم 24 أكتوبر كان الموقف سيئا للغاية فقد أتم العدو إحكام الحصار على قوات الجيش الثالث ، وهاجمت دباباته مركز قيادته فى غرب القناة ودمرته تماما ، ونجا عبد المنعم واصل قائد الجيش بأعجوبة . ولولا القتال الشرس والدفاع المستميت الذى قام به لواء مظلات وكتيبتان من الصاعقة خلال ليلة 18/19 والأيام التالية لنجح العدو أيضا فى تطويق الجيش الثانى وحصاره واحتلال مدينة الإسماعيلية .*
* أى أن ثغرة الدفرسوار لم تكن استعراضا من العدو الإسرائيلى أولهوا ، وخاصة بعد نجاح الهدف من الثغرة ، حيث أصبح الجيش الثالث منذ لحظة حصاره رهينة فى يد إسرائيل وفى يد كيسينجر اليهودى وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة فى ذلك الوقت ، وأصبح مصير الجيش الثالث مرتبطا بمدى المطالب التى تطلبها إسرائيل وأمريكا ومدى خضوع السادات لتلك المطالب ، وقد استغلت كل من إسرائيل وأمريكا هذه الرهينة أحسن استغلال ... وأنصح بقراءة كتاب الجمسى رئيس هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة فى ذلك الوقت الذى نشره تحت عنوان "مذكرات حرب أكتوبر " إن كان مازال موجودا فى سوق الكتب حتى الآن .. وكان الجمسى مكلفا بمفاوضة الصهاينة عند علامة الكيلو 101 طريق مصر السويس لكى يسمحوا لنا بإرسال الحد الأدنى من الماء والغذاء والدواء لقوات الجيش الثالث المحاصر ، وكانوا يجرون تفتيشا مهينا للعربات التى تحمل تلك التموينات ، ثم يستبدلون سائقيها بسائقين إسرائيليين ، ولاتعود معظم العربات ثانية لنا ... أو إقرأوا كتاب الفريق الشاذلى الممنوع من النشر والمتاح فقط على شبكة الإنترنت فقد كان هذا الرجل هو القائد العسكرى الفعلى للمعركة وكان يرأس كل قادة الأسلحة الأخرى وكل هيئات القوات المسلحة .*

*الشاذلى أصدر كتابه عام 1979 ، أى بعد خطاب السادات فى الكنيست فى 20 نوفمبر 1977 ، كما أن السادات كان قد أصدر كتابه "البحث عن الذات" قبل صدور مذكرات الشاذلى بعامين أى فى عام 1977 .. والذى اتهم فيه السادات الشاذلى بأنه كان السبب الأساسى فى الثغرة ..!! ، كما اتهمه بأنه عاد من الجبهة منهارا ..!!.*

*وقال الجمسى بالحرف الواحد معلقا على موضوع انهيار الشاذلى :*
*" الشاذلى ليس من ذلك النوع من الرجال الذى ينهار فهو يتميز بالشجاعة والجرأة .. وطبيعة شخصية الشاذلى لاتتسم مطلقا بالجبن والإنهيار بل بالشجاعة والإقدام فهو حقيقة وعلى مدى تاريخه العسكرى كان جسورا ولايخشى شيئا ، وقد أختلف مع الشاذلى فى بعض أفكاره ولكن لاخلاف على أنه بطل من أبطال حرب أكتوبر المجيدة مهما حاول السادات أن يطمس هذه الحقيقة ." وقال الجمسى : " لقد عاصرت الشاذلى خلال الحرب ، وأقرر هنا أنه عندما عاد من الجبهة يوم 20 أكتوبر لم يكن منهارا كما وصفه السادات فى مذكراته " البحث عن الذات" .. لاأقول ذلك دفاعا عن الفريق الشاذلى ولكنها الحقيقة أقدمها للتاريخ ".*

*وأنا أصدق الجمسى ،كما لاأصدق القول بإمكان انهيار الشاذلى كنتيجة مباشرة لإنطباعاتى عن شخصية الشاذلى ..* 

*وقد حوكم الشاذلى عسكريا بسبب كتابه وقضت المحكمة العسكرية غيابيا بسجنه ثلاث سنوات ، وكانت التهمة الوحيدة التى وُجهت له هى إفشاء الأسرار العسكرية ، وليس نشر أخبار كاذبة عن حرب أكتوبر ، كما لم تكن تهمته هى وصف السادات رئيس الجمهورية بالخيانة ، رغم أنه قد اتهمه صراحة فى كتابه بالخيانة وكان مستعدا لمحاكمة علنية يقدم فيها الأدلة القاطعة والمستندات التى تدين السادات بالخيانة .* 

*الكتاب الثانى الذى قرأته عن حرب أكتوبر هو مذكرات الجمسى . ولم يختلف الجمسى مع الشاذلى فى سرد وقائع حرب أكتوبر ، ولكنه اختلف معه فى تفسير بعض تلك الوقائع وأسبابها وخاصة بالنسبة لثغرة الدفرسوار ،ورغم اتفاقهما فى أن الثغرة كانت نجاحا تكتيكيا حققته إسرائيل فى معركة الدفرسوار ، إلا أن الجمسى يقول أنها خلقت أوضاعا استراتيجية غير ملائمة للقوات الإسرائيلى ، ويقول الشاذلى عكس ذلك مما أثر بالسلب على القرارات السياسية بعد ذلك .*

*وأرجو أن نرجع دائما  للقادة الكبار الحقيقيين لمعركة أكتوبر، علنا نصل إلى شيئ من حقيقة نتائجها العسكرية والسياسية المباشرة ، إلى أن تتكشف الحقيقة كاملة بانتهاء عهود من يحاصرونها لحسابهم ولمصلحتهم ، ولقد مات 13 قائدا عسكريا مع المشير أحمد بدوى دفعة واحدة ، وهم فريق هام من حملة  أسرار تلك المعركة فى حادث سقوط الطائرة الهيلوكبتر فى أول مارس 1981 واحتار الناس فقال بعضهم أنه حادث مدبر وقال آخرون أنه قضاء وقدر . وكل هذا لايقلل من بطولة أبناء مصر وتضحياتهم فى عبور المانع المائى ولايقلل من انتصارهم الذى أنجزوه فى حرب أكتوبر .. والإختلاف هو كيف تم استثمار النصر الساحق فى أول أسبوعين للحرب .. وحتى مع الثغرة ومع حصار الجيش الثالث فأنا أوافق الجمسى بأن أوضاعنا العسكرية كانت أفضل وكان يجب استثمارها سياسيا بشكل أفضل .*

----------


## سيد حسن

> وقول المؤرخ الإسرائيلي : " ... ولا يتحمل الإسرائيليون مواجهة مقاتلين يتحلون بالعناد والشراسة





> وكل هذا لا يقلل من بطولة أبناء مصر وتضحياتهم في عبور المانع المائي ولا يقلل من انتصارهم الذي أنجزوه في حرب أكتوبر


المحترم مهندس/ عاطف هلال 

السلام عليكم

أتعجب كثيرا من تكرار الحديث عن الثغرة وأنها كانت هزيمة وردة على الجيش المصري وهى في ميزان ما حدث من نسف للمانع المائي الرهيب والشمس في كبد السماء ومن تهديد حقيقي صادر من بسطاء يستخدمون أسلحة تتفوق على استيعابهم في غالب الأحيان أمام جنود يتحدثون اكثر من لغة ومتعلمون ومدربون على احدث واعتي الأسلحة الفتاكة تعتبر في ميزان ما حدث شيء بسيط ويمكن إهماله .

وسؤالي الذي اسأله لنفسي ولمن يتشدقون بتلك الثغرة إلي أي مدى كانت ستذهب القوات الإسرائيلية ؟ وماذا كانت ستفعل في العمق المصري ؟

في ظني أن إسرائيل لا تقوى على احتلال او الاحتفاظ بأراض مسكونة او مأهولة تبعد عن مركز قوتهم كل تلك المسافات ، 
فهل كانت ستحتل إسرائيل القاهرة مثلا ؟ .

والمهم أنني ورغم عدم ادعائي بمعرفة فنون الحرب فضلا عن إنني لم أنل شرف التجنيد إلا أنني أرى أن إسرائيل في سلم القوة ضعيفة جدا وليست قوية او راسخة ، وسلم القوة الذي اعنيه هو سلم مركب لا يعتمد كما يتصور الناس بسذاجة على الأسلحة والآليات والمعدات وانما هو اكبر من ذلك بكثير فهو يعتمد على عدد السكان وطبيعة الأرض وموقعها وموقع العدو منها وعقيدة سكانها القتالية وثقافتهم ورسوخهم وتاريخهم وجيرانهم .

وإسرائيل لا تملك من مقومات سلم القوة سوى الأسلحة والمعدات ودعم أمريكا لها وهو دعم مهدد بالظروف والسنين .

إن إسرائيل دولة صناعية خلقت لتموت ، كالطفل المشوه جينيا يقضى أيام قليلة معدودة في الحياة بعد ولادته ثم لا يلبث أن يموت ونحن الذين نطيل عمر هذا الكيان بأيدينا !! .

وحرب غزة بيان عملي على مدى ضعف هذا الكيان لمن يتدبر .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مؤرخ عسكرى إسرائيلى: الجيش المصرى انتصر بجدارة فى أكتوبر وأى حرب جديدة مع المصريين قد تؤدى لانهيار إسرائيل
> 
>   كتب   محمد عبود    ١/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩
> [ أورى ميلشتاين]
> أورى ميلشتاين
> 
> اعترف المؤرخ العسكرى الإسرائيلى المعروف أورى ميلشتاين بانتصار مصر فى حرب أكتوبر بجدارة، مؤكداً أن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى كاد يتعرض للتدمير أثناء الحرب، بسبب صواريخ «سام ٦» التى استخدمها الجيش المصرى.
> 
> ووصف ميلشتاين ثغرة الدفرسوار بأنها كانت «خطوة عسكرية استعراضية» لم تغير من نتيجة الهزيمة الإسرائيلية، كما أنها لم تقلل شيئاً من الانتصار المصرى، مشيراً إلى أن الجيش المصرى حقق أهدافه من وراء الحرب، ونجح فى عبور القناة، ونشر قواته داخل سيناء.
> ...



 :f2: عزيزى ماكسديج

تعليقى على نفس الموضوع  لا داعى أن أكرره هنا مرة أخرى



 فى مثل هذا اليوم 			‏( 1 2) 
atefhelal

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *وحتى مع الثغرة ومع حصار الجيش الثالث فأنا أوافق الجمسى بأن أوضاعنا العسكرية كانت أفضل وكان يجب استثمارها سياسيا بشكل أفضل .*



قل لى بالله عليك وأنت أخى الفاضل والذى يكبرنى بعام واحد فقط والشاهد من أهلها والمعاصر للأحداث ميدانيا 





> * أوضاعنا العسكرية كانت أفضل وكان يجب استثمارها سياسيا بشكل أفضل .*


بالله عليك نريد إيضاحا وتفصيلا أكثر لو كنت مكان الرئيس الراحل السادات ماذا كنت ستفعل  لتزيد من إستثمارك السياسى على نحو أفضل؟!

----------


## atefhelal

> *...............*
> *.........................*
> 
> بالله عليك نريد إيضاحا وتفصيلا أكثر لو كنت مكان الرئيس الراحل السادات ماذا كنت ستفعل لتزيد من إستثمارك السياسى على نحو أفضل؟!


قلت فى مداخلتى السابقة أنه رغم اتفاق الشاذلى والجمسى فى أن الثغرة وماأدت إليه من حصار للجيش الثالث كانت نجاحا تكتيكيا حققته إسرائيل فى معركة الدفرسوار ، إلا أن الجمسى يقول أنها خلقت أوضاعا استراتيجية غير ملائمة للقوات الإسرائيلية ، ويقول الشاذلى عكس ذلك مما أثر بالسلب على القرارات السياسية بعد ذلك . وكان السادات قد عين الجمسى رئيسا لهيئة أركان حرب القوات المسلحة بعد أن أقال الشاذلى ، ثم عينه بعد ذلك وزيرا للحربية وقائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة . وذكرت أيضا فى مداخلتى السابقة : أنه حتى مع الثغرة وحصار الجيش الثالث فأنا أوافق الجمسى على قوله  بأن أوضاعنا العسكرية كانت أفضل وكان يجب استثمارها سياسيا بشكل أفضل ... أى أن رأيه الذى أوافقه عليه هو : أن السادات لم يستثمر أوضاعنا العسكرية سياسيا بشكل أفضل ... ولأن الرجل ( الجمسى ) كان قبل أن يشغل منصب رئيس هيئة العمليات كان رئيسا للمخابرات العسكرية ، وتعاملت معه وجها لوجه أثناء ذلك عندما كنت أنفذ طابور تطعيم المعركة اللازم لتأهيل ضباط الإستطلاع وكان قائدا لهذا الطابور، وعهدت فيه الحزم وقمة الإنضباط العسكرى مع الذكاء واللباقة وسرعة البديهة والسيطرة والإقناع دون مصادمة ، فلم يكن متوقعا منه مع كل تلك الصفات  أن يجعل عبارته السابقة مباشرة وصادمة وأن يقول مثلا  : أن السادات فشل فشلا سياسيا ذريعا فى استثمار أوضاعنا العسكرية ... ... وقد  قدم الجمسى استقالته الذى كتب فيها بأسلوب ذكى : " لقد كنت جنديا محترفا طوال مدة خدمتى ، وأعتز بذلك كثيرا إيمانا منى بأن السياسة إذا دخلت الجيش أفسدته " .. وبعد حوالى أسبوعين من توقيع اتفاقية كامب دافيد ، وقبل بدء المباحثات لعقد معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية كان الجمسى خارج الوزارة بعيدا عن العمل العام بالدولة . 

وكنت مقتنعا بوجهة نظر الجمسى بأن السادات لم يستثمر أوضاعنا العسكرية سياسيا بطريقة صحيحة ... وصحيح أنه  كان للثغرة أثرا نفسيا وسياسيا سيئا وخطيرا لاينكره أحد ، ولكن إن علمنا أن إسرائيل كانت مضطرة لحماية الثغرة وطرق المواصلات إليها بخمسة ألوية فى غرب قناة السويس ، وأنه كان من المستحيل عسكريا أن تتقدم  من هذه الثغرة لتهديد القاهرة مثلا ، كما أن بقاء قوات الثغرة يعرضها لحرب استنزاف يومية ، وأن بقاء قوات الثغرة معناه بقاء حالة التعبئة العامة بإسرائيل وهو ما لا تستطيع احتماله إسرائيل إلى وقت غير محدود .. وأما عن الجيش الثالث فكما كان يقول العسكريون فحصاره إن كان جعله  فى مصيدة  سهلة ، فإن قوات العدو التى تحاصره هى الأخرى  فى مصيدة  أكثر سهولة  . أى أن أوضاعنا العسكرية لم تكن تستدعى تلك التنازلات الكثيرة الكاسرة التى قدمها السادات فى مفاوضاته مع الصهاينة الأعداء ...

وفى جميع الأحوال فمهما قيل منى أو من أى شخص آخر ،  فليس أقدر من الحديث عن معاهدة كامب دافيد وعن زيارة السادات التاريخية لإسرائل مساء السبت 19 نوفمبر 1977 من الذين عايشوها فكرا وعملا .. نبضا وكيانا .. وزراء خارجية مصر فى تاريخها الطويل ابتداءا من آخر وزير وفدى قبل ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 د. محمد صلاح الدين ، حتى محمد إبراهيم كامل الذى رفض التوقيع على اتفاق كامب دافيد وقال : لا ، لأنور السادات .. ولا لكامب دافيد فى قلعة كامب دافيد نفسها ، ورفض كل تنازلات السادات  .. ووصلت العلاقة بينه وبين السادات إلى أسوأ حالاتها ؟ ولكن ماذا كان حواره الأخير مع السادات وهو يقدم إليه الإستقالة فى كامب دافيد ؟ وكيف استطاع أن يخرج من قلعة كامب دافيد دون أن يحضر توقيع الإتفاقية  ، لا أحد يعرف تفاصيل ذلك حتى الآن ... !!

وسبق محمد إبراهيم كامل فى الإستقالة الوزير إسماعيل فهمى الذى كانت رغبته فى السلام لاتقل عن رغبة السادات ، وكان إسماعيل فهمى قد نجح فى فض الإشتباك الأول على الجبهة المصرية الإسرائيلية فى شرق وغرب قناة السويس فى يناير 1974 ، ولكنه رفض أن يوقع على فض الإشتباك الثانى لأسباب سياسية رأى أنها ليست فى مصلحة مصر ، وكان مدير مكتبه أسامة الباز ومستشاره القانونى محمد البرادعى ، ورغم أنه كان يؤمن بأنه طالما أن إسرائيل تتفوق على مصر وغيرها من البلاد العربية من الناحية العسكرية فإنه من الصعب تحقيق انتصار صريح وحاسم عليها ، إلا أنه اعتبر مبادرة السادات بزيارة إسرائيل إضعاف مأسوى لموقف مصر سياسيا وعسكريا ، فرفض مصاحبة السادات فى تلك الزيارة كوزير لخارجية مصر ، وقدم استقالته له فى نفس يوم الزيارة السبت 19 نوفمبر 1977 ، وبعدها بساعات قليلة استقال محمد رياض وزير الدولة للشئون الخارجية من منصبه ... وكان الرأى الذى وصل إلينا هو أن السادات قد أخطأ فى حق مصر حيث بدأ من حيث كان يجب أن ينتهى .. اعترف بإسرائيل حتى قبل أن يفاوضها على أى شيئ ... 

أما د. محمد صلاح الدين آخر وزير خارجية وفدى قبل الثورة ، وهو يعتبر بحق عميد وزراء خارجية مصر وشاهد على القرن العشرين ، واختاره التاريخ ليصبح يوما وزيرا لخارجية مصر الذى يضع نهاية معاهدة 1936 ، واختارته مصر أيام حكم حسنى مبارك ليكون رئيسا للوفد المدافع عن حق مصر فى "طابا" عندما كان النزاع عليها بين مصر وإسرائيل مطروحا على التحكيم الدولى ...  كان رأيه بأن كامب دافيد إذعانا صريحا للنفوذ الأمريكى يسيطر عليه اللوبى الصهيونى ، ولهذا كانت النتيجة المؤسفة : تنازلات تنازلات سوف تعانى منها الأجيال القادمة . وكان عميد وزراء خارجية مصر يتساءل قائلا : "إذا كان السادات ليست له قدرة على التفاوض ، فلماذا إذن لم ينتصح بوزراء خارجيته أو المستشارين من حوله قبل أن يقدم على هذه الخطوة التى كلفت مصر والوطن العربى الكثير .. إنها حقيقة مأساة مروعة " ...
وهناك كلام آخر كثير لكثيرين مثل الدكتور محمد حسن الزيات وزير خارجية مصر فى حرب أكتوبر ، ملخصه أن السادات أوقع مصر فى كارثة سياسية بدءا من زيارته للقدس وانتهاءا بتوقيعه على معاهدة السلام . ولاتتسع الصفحة الحالية لطرح تفاصيل ذلك ، كما لاتتسع لما قاله د. مراد غالب أحد وزراء خارجية مصر عن شخصية السادات التآمرية الذى يهوى السير على سياسة بينما الأجهزة المعاونة له تسير فى سياسة أخرى   ، ولا تتسع لآخرون مثل  شهادة محمود رياض وهى فى غاية الأهمية ، فهو بلا شك السياسى والخبير الأول فى الشرق الأوسط فى النزاع العربى الإسرائيلى . وتولى وزارة خارجية مصر لأكثر من ثمان سنوات فى عهدى عبد الناصر والسادات ، وأمين عام جامعة الدول العربية لأكثر من سبعة سنوات ، ولهذا فهو قد تنفس بعمق أساليب الصهاينة القذرة وطرقهم الملتوية على مدى أربعين عاما . لهذا فإن حديثه عن زيارة السادات لإسرائيل وعن اتفاقية كامب دافيد يأتى عن فهم دقيق ومعايشة كاملة لكل أحداث وقضايا مصر والمنطقة العربية .  وكان رأيه لايختلف عن رأى د. محمد صلاح الدين عميد وزراء خارجية مصر .

----------


## atefhelal

وإلحاقا بمداخلتى ... ومن  أجل الحق والحقيقة أقول .. بأن الشاذلى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة بمعركة الكرامة ، قد شهد له القادة والخبراء العسكريين بالنبوغ فى الحرب وفى فنون القتال وبأنه كان موفقا للغاية فى إدارة المسار العسكرى لحرب الكرامة  ، وشهد له من عايشه مثل الجمسى الذى كان رئيس عملياته وذراعه الأيمن فى تلك الحرب بجرأته وشجاعته كمقاتل وبأنه كان القدوة والمثل النبيل الحى لكل الضباط والصف والجنود على جبهة القتال ، كما شهد له خصومه بأنه رغم صرامته العسكرية كان فارساً نبيلاً نظيف اليد شديد الدقة والتنظيم لا يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا ويعطيها ذات الاهتمام ، وبأنه يتميز بقدرة واضحة علي الوصول إلي الهدف .. 
وأعرض فيما يلى خريطة بخطة الشاذلى التى اقترحها أثناء سير المعركة للقضاء على ثغرة الدفرسوار فى بدايتها ، والتى رفضها السادات رغم محدودية خبرته العسكرية ورغم عدم معايشته لتفاصيل الأوضاع العسكرية على الأرض مثل من كان يقودها ويعيشها لحظة بلحظة .. وكان ذلك الرفض يمثل قمة الصدام بين السادات والشاذلى الذى انتهى بإقالته ..أما لماذا أصر السادات على رفض خطة الشاذلى دون مبرر عسكرى مقنع .. وكان يصر على رفض أشياءا أخرى كان يراها الشاذلى فى صالح القوات المحاربة ويطالب بها بإصرار فهذا ما سوف يوضحه المستقبل لنا.. كما سوف يوضح أيضا أسرارا أخرى لخلافات الشاذلى مع السادات أثناء سير معركة الكرامة فى أيامها الأخيرة بعد العبور البطولى الجريئ لقواتنا فى الأيام الأولى لمعركة الكرامة ... ومن الطبيعى القول بأن تدخل السادات بالشأن العسكرى البحت أثناء سير المعركة لايبرره أى منطق ولا تبرره خبرته العسكرية التى كانت قد توقفت قبل ثورة يوليو على كونه ضابطا بسلاح الإشارة حيث كانت أجهزة اللاسلكى محدودة المدى وتعمل بالبطاريات السائلة ولا يستطيع حملها وحمل مكوناتها إلا عدد لايقل عن جنديين من الجنود الأشداء .. وكان يفضل استعمالها من الثبات بعد نصب هوائيات معقدة لها ... 


*اللون الأزرق لقوات العدو واللون الآخر للقوات المصرية*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وفى جميع الأحوال فمهما قيل منى أو من أى شخص آخر ،  فليس أقدر من الحديث عن معاهدة كامب دافيد وعن زيارة السادات التاريخية لإسرائل مساء السبت 19 نوفمبر 1977 من الذين عايشوها فكرا وعملا .. نبضا وكيانا .. وزراء خارجية مصر فى تاريخها الطويل ابتداءا من آخر وزير وفدى قبل ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 د. محمد صلاح الدين ، حتى محمد إبراهيم كامل الذى رفض التوقيع على اتفاق كامب دافيد وقال : لا ، لأنور السادات .. 
> .................
> 
> .....................
> ، فرفض مصاحبة السادات فى تلك الزيارة كوزير لخارجية مصر ، وقدم استقالته له فى نفس يوم الزيارة السبت 19 نوفمبر 1977 ، وبعدها بساعات قليلة استقال محمد رياض وزير الدولة للشئون الخارجية من منصبه ... وكان الرأى الذى وصل إلينا هو أن السادات قد أخطأ فى حق مصر حيث بدأ من حيث كان يجب أن ينتهى .. اعترف بإسرائيل حتى قبل أن يفاوضها على أى شيئ ...



أخى الفاضل عزيزى المهندس عاطف هلال
شكرا على تفضلكم بملأ ثغرة ميدانية كانت تنقصنى لكونى كانت خارج مصر فى الفترة من فبراير 1975 إلى فبراير 1979 حيث كنت مبعوثا للهند على الحصول على الدكتوراه من هناك...




> ... وقد قدم الجمسى استقالته الذى كتب فيها بأسلوب ذكى : " لقد كنت جنديا محترفا طوال مدة خدمتى ، وأعتز بذلك كثيرا إيمانا منى بأن *السياسة إذا دخلت الجيش أفسدته* " .. وبعد حوالى أسبوعين من توقيع اتفاقية كامب دافيد ، وقبل بدء المباحثات لعقد معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية كان الجمسى خارج الوزارة بعيدا عن العمل العام بالدولة .



*وأنا على العكس أقول*

*إذا الجيش دخل السياسة فالتجربة الطويلة أثبت أن الفساد لن يطول السياسة فقط بل سيطول الوطن كله!
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وإلحاقا بمداخلتى ... ومن  أجل الحق والحقيقة أقول .. بأن الشاذلى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة بمعركة الكرامة ، قد شهد له القادة والخبراء العسكريين بالنبوغ فى الحرب وفى فنون القتال وبأنه كان موفقا للغاية فى إدارة المسار العسكرى لحرب الكرامة  ، وشهد له من عايشه مثل الجمسى الذى كان رئيس عملياته وذراعه الأيمن فى تلك الحرب بجرأته وشجاعته كمقاتل وبأنه كان القدوة والمثل النبيل الحى لكل الضباط والصف والجنود على جبهة القتال ، كما شهد له خصومه بأنه رغم صرامته العسكرية كان فارساً نبيلاً نظيف اليد شديد الدقة والتنظيم لا يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا ويعطيها ذات الاهتمام ، وبأنه يتميز بقدرة واضحة علي الوصول إلي الهدف .. 
> وأعرض فيما يلى خريطة بخطة الشاذلى التى اقترحها أثناء سير المعركة للقضاء على ثغرة الدفرسوار فى بدايتها ، والتى رفضها السادات رغم محدودية خبرته العسكرية ورغم عدم معايشته لتفاصيل الأوضاع العسكرية على الأرض مثل من كان يقودها ويعيشها لحظة بلحظة .. وكان ذلك الرفض يمثل قمة الصدام بين السادات والشاذلى الذى انتهى بإقالته ..أما لماذا أصر السادات على رفض خطة الشاذلى دون مبرر عسكرى مقنع .. وكان يصر على رفض أشياءا أخرى كان يراها الشاذلى فى صالح القوات المحاربة ويطالب بها بإصرار فهذا ما سوف يوضحه المستقبل لنا.. كما سوف يوضح أيضا أسرارا أخرى لخلافات الشاذلى مع السادات أثناء سير معركة الكرامة فى أيامها الأخيرة بعد العبور البطولى الجريئ لقواتنا فى الأيام الأولى لمعركة الكرامة ... ومن الطبيعى القول بأن تدخل السادات بالشأن العسكرى البحت أثناء سير المعركة لايبرره أى منطق ولا تبرره خبرته العسكرية التى كانت قد توقفت قبل ثورة يوليو على كونه ضابطا بسلاح الإشارة حيث كانت أجهزة اللاسلكى محدودة المدى وتعمل بالبطاريات السائلة ولا يستطيع حملها وحمل مكوناتها إلا عدد لايقل عن جنديين من الجنود الأشداء .. وكان يفضل استعمالها من الثبات بعد نصب هوائيات معقدة لها ... 
> 
> 
> *اللون الأزرق لقوات العدو واللون الآخر للقوات المصرية*





*اللون الأزرق لقوات العدو واللون الآخر للقوات المصرية
والخريطة ينقصها شئ مهم للغاية
أين القوات الإسرائلية المحاصرة لمدينة السويس والمتمركزة غرب السويس
؟؟؟!!!


ما أجمل الخطط على الورق ولكن تنفيذها ميدانيا
كان سيصطدم بحقيقة صرح بها الأخ الفاضل سيد جعيتم أحد أبطال العبور
عندما صرح فى إحدى مشاركاته
بكمية الذخيرة المتهالكة والمتناقصة لدينا مقابل سيل المساعدات العسكرية
الأمريكية القادمة من ألمانيا 
ومن هذا الذى كان سيمنع  أمريكا* *أن** تتدخل بواسطة أسطولها
المتمركز فى الأبيض المتوسط لمساندة إسرائيل بكل قوتها الضاربة الهجومية
لوقف تحقيق أى نصر كامل على إسرائيل

 عندما تواجه خصما ليس المهم أن تعد عدتك للقاءه
الأهم من ذلك أن تفكر فى رد فعل خصمك على ما تنوى أنت فعله
فهل فكرنا قبل عبورنا للضفة الشرقية
ماذا سيكون رد فعل إسرائيل وهل كانت ستعبر
هى الأخرى للضفة الغربية أم لا
واضح جدا أن هذا لم يحدث على الإطلاق
ويلام فى ذلك كل القادة العسكريين الفطاحل
وعلى رأسهم ذلك الضابط الصغير
والذى كان يعمل فى سلاح الإشارة
والذى أصبح فيما بعد
رئيسا لمصر والقائد الأعلى لقواتها المسلحة
*

----------


## atefhelal

> *والخريطة ينقصها شئ مهم للغاية*
> *أين القوات الإسرائلية المحاصرة لمدينة السويس والمتمركزة غرب السويس*


 *الخريطة تمثل أوضاع القوات على أرض المعركة يوم 17 أكتوبر 1973 ، ولم يكن العدو الصهيونى قد احتل مدينة السويس أو حاصر الجيش الثالث ودمر مركز قيادته .*



> *ما أجمل الخطط على الورق ولكن تنفيذها ميدانيا*
> *كان سيصطدم بحقيقة صرح بها الأخ الفاضل سيد جعيتم أحد أبطال العبور*
> *عندما صرح فى إحدى مشاركاته*
> *بكمية الذخيرة المتهالكة والمتناقصة لدينا مقابل سيل المساعدات العسكرية*
> *الأمريكية القادمة من ألمانيا* 
> *ومن هذا الذى كان سيمنع أمريكا* 
> 
> 
> *أن تتدخل بواسطة أسطولها*
> ...




كان يجب أن يحدث تحقيقا كما يحدث فى كل الدول المحترمة بعد انتهاء الحرب من لجنة محايدة لبحث أسباب ثغرة الدفرسوار والتحقيق فيما أدت إليه من نتائج وآثار ، وأن تجيب أيضا اللجنة المحايدة فى تحقيقها على سؤالين : هل كان من الممكن تفادى حدوث هذه الثغرة عسكريا .. وهل كان من الممكن التصدى لها بعد وقوعها ومنع العدو من التقدم لإحتلال مدينة السويس وحصار الجيش الثالث وتدمير قواعد الصواريخ سام بغرب القناة ... ، وأن يتم مساءلة المتسبب فيها واستجوابه علنا وبشفافية حتى ولو كان رئيس الجمهورية .. طبعا لم يحدث شيئا من ذلك ولن يحدث فى أى وقت قريب .. وكل ما حدث وسوف يظل يحدث هو قليل من إجتهادات بعض المخلصين مثل أخى الأستاذ سيد  وكثير من ثرثرات  بعض المنافقين ، لأننا ببساطة لسنا من تلك الدول المحترمة .. ولو كان قد حدث هذا التحقيق المحايد وفى الوقت المناسب لكان حديثنا عما حدث وكيف حدث قد توقف ، وساهمنا بإخلاص كعقلاء الناس وبشكل جدى فى التعلم من تجاربنا وفى توعية شباب مصر بالحقيقة حتى يبدأوا البناء الصحيح  عليها نحو مستقبل أفضل وآمن على واقع واضح  وصريح وليس على خيال وأحلام عبثية . 

أما الحديث الذى كان يتردد على لسان السادات بأننا نحارب أمريكا ويركز على الخوف من التدخل الأمريكى أو من أى تدخل آخر لمعاونة القوات الصهيونية فقد سمعناه كثيرا وكان يزيد من قرف الذين قاتلوا بشرف فى معركة الكرامة ، وهو حديث لامعنى له من الناحية العسكرية منذ بداية المعركة وحتى ثغرة الدفرسوار .. فثغرة الدفرسوار كانت تتيح لنا القتال المتلاحم مع قوات العدو وبين بشر وبشر .. وفى القتال المتلاحم يتم تحييد أى عون من أى قوات أجنبية بعيدة مثل الأساطيل البحرية وأقمار التجسس ، كما يتم تحييد طيران العدو المتفوق وصواريخه الموجهة وأسلحة دماره الشامل .. وهذا ماتعلمته إسرائيل من حرب أكتوبر وطبقته فى حربها مع لبنان فتجنبت القتال المتلاحم مع أبطال لبنان وترددت كثيرا فى احتلال شبر واحد من أرضها ، وصحيح أنها دمرت البنية التحتية للبنان ولكنها لم تنتصر ولم تحقق شيئا من أهداف الحرب التى شنتها على لبنان ، وبدأت فى اللعب القذر من داخل لبنان بمساعدة امريكا وببعض من سمتهم أمريكا بدول الإعتدال العربى . 

لقد دخلنا معركة الكرامة بثلاثة أسلحة رئيسية : أولهما كان المقاتل المصرى الجرئ المؤمن بقضيته وبحقه فى الدفاع عن حقه وشرفه حتى النصر أو الشهادة والذى تم إعداده وتدريبه كمقاتل على أعلى مستوى ، ثانيهما عنصر المفاجأة وكان سلاحا فعالا ومؤثرا جدا ، ثالثهما منظومة الدفاع الجوى التى فعلت فعل السحر فى حماية سماء مصر وعشرة كيلومترات شرق قناة السويس من تدخل طيران العدو المتفوق ... وكان من بين أهداف الثغرة تدمير كل قواعد صواريخ الدفاع الجوى غرب قناة السويس ونجحت قوات العدو للأسف فى ذلك حيث لم تتمكن من تدميرها جوا فى بداية المعركة ... ولكى نعلم خطورة تلك القواعد وأهميتها  يجب أن نشير إلى أنه كان من بين شروط العدو التى قبلها المفاوض المصرى (السادات) فى كامب دافيد هو عدم إنشاء أى قواعد صواريخ للدفاع الجوى بغرب القناة تغطى شبرا واحدا من أرض سيناء شرق القناة .. !!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحقيقة تخبرنا أن الثغرة وإن كانت نصر تكتيكى سرائيل إلا أنها على المستوى الإستراتيجى كادت لو أستمرت أن تنهى أسطورة الجيش الإسرائيلى نهائياً . فبعد الثغرة كان الحصار المصرى للمنطقة التى دخلها الجيش الإسرائيلى كاملاً خاصة بعد إعادة توزيع القوات فى المنطقة ووصول دعم فعلى من الإسلحة للجيش المصرى بصفة عامة والقوات التى تحاصر الثغرة بصفة خاصة علاوة على سهولة قصف منطقة الثغرة بالطائرات والمدفعية من شرق وغرب القناة وإستمرار الجيشان الثانى والثالث فى محاولة تضيق المسافة الفاصلة بينهم على الضفة الشرقية لخنق الثغرة كل هذه المواقف جعلت أمريكا تسارع وتشارك فى إيقاف إطلاق النار حتى لا يصاب الجيش الإسرائلى بأكبر خسائره وقد أخبرنى زملائى الذين كانوا يحاصرون المنطقة بأن فرح الجنود الإسرائيلى بوقف إطلاق النار كان واضحاً حيث قام الجنود الذين علموا تماماً أنهم محاصرون فى الثغرة بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية من جميع الأسلحة فى الهواء تعبيراً عن سعادتهم بوقف أطلاق النار .
وبمناسبة عيد النصر الأكتوبرى فقد نشر بجريدة الشروق تحقيق للأستاذ / عبد الرحمن مصطفى اشتركت فيه مع الأساتذة الدكاترة / احمد نوارة/ احمد فنديس وأنقله لكم .

نبش فى ذاكرة محارب قديم             
آخر تحديث: الاحد 4 اكتوبر 2009 1:41 م بتوقيت القاهرة

عبد الرحمن مصطفى - 
 اطبع الصفحة
 روح أكتوبر تسكن القلوب، خاصة بالنسبة لهؤلاء الذين خاضوا هذه الحرب و يخشون أن تتلاشى هذه الروح من الذاكرة. شهادات. 

لا يجد الدكتور أحمد نوار الفنان التشكيلى والأستاذ بكلية الفنون الجميلة (جامعة حلوان)، أى عناء فى استعادة أجواء نصر أكتوبر أثناء عمله الحالى على مشروعه الفنى الأخير «العبور». تكفى نظرات متأملة داخل مرسمه الخاص للكشف عن لمسات محارب قديم بدت واضحة على أغلب أعماله الفنية هناك، ورغم أنه لم يكن فى مصر وقت نصر أكتوبر 1973 فإنه ما زال محتفظا بقناعته فى أن «الطريق إلى النصر بدأ فى حرب الاستنزاف». 

كان المجند والفنان الشاب أحمد نوار ضمن صفوف القوات المسلحة فى حرب الاستنزاف بين عامى 1968 و1970، قناصا محترفا نجح فى اقتناص خمسة عشر إسرائيليا بينهم قناصون محترفون، ونفذ عمليات خلف خطوط العدو. 

هناك رأى ساحة الحرب مثل لوحة يدرس ظلالها وألوانها، ولم يجد للسؤال الذى دار برأسه «كيف يقتل الإنسان إنسانا آخر؟» سوى إجابة واحدة تحققت فى عام 1973 وهى دفع الظلم عن المظلوم. تلك الخبرة التى سجلها فى كتابه «نوار.. عين الصقر»، ونقلها إلى أعماله الفنية، يصفها قائلا: «مازالت مشاهد الطلقات الحارقة والصواريخ التى تخترق ظلام الليل بأنوارها وألوانها حاضرة فى الخطوط الدقيقة فى أعمالى الفنية». 

بعيدا عن التأثيرات الفنية يدين الفنان أحمد نوار إلى تجربة الحرب التى زرعت داخل من مروا بها روح المقاتل الباحث عن النصر. حتى إن لم تكن هى السائدة الآن.. يصف هذا قائلا: «لم أعد أتعجب حين أرى فنانا يسخر من الحديث عن الحرب. 

فهو لم يجد المنظومة الكاملة التى تنقل له أهمية التجربة، اليوم نرى أطفالا صغارا يحفظون الإعلانات المكررة دون أن نتساءل كم قيمة فنية أو حدثا وطنيا أدركه هؤلاء الأطفال؟ لا أدعو إلى تحويل الوطنية إلى قيد على الناس بل إلى جعلها إطارا لحركتهم، وتكفى نظرة إلى الأفلام السينمائية الأمريكية وكيف يحتفى صناع السينما بالعلم الأمريكى حتى فى مشاهد الخراب، ونتساءل: أين نحن من هذا!؟». 

حرب الاستنزاف أضفت خبرة خاصة فى أذهان من عاشوها ويقول الدكتور نوار: «تعلمت من تجربة الحرب أنه لا يوجد مستحيل، رأيت بطولات وعبقريات من الجنود المصريين، وتعلمت كيف يمكن للمصريين أن يجتمعوا حول هدف ومشروع إذا تم التخطيط المناسب له، وهو ما حاولت تطبيقه فى حياتى العملية من خلال المناصب التى توليتها». 

وبكل اعتزاز يتحدث عن تجربة المقاتل الناجح فى الحرب، وهو ما حاول نقله أيضا من خلال عمله الأكاديمى ، ويقول: «لا أتلو قصصا مسلية عن الحرب بل للتحفيز على الابتكار وتحقيق الذات، وأثناء إلقائى المحاضرات على آلاف الشباب أجد رد فعل طيبا، خاصة حين أبرز لهم بطولات شباب كانوا فى مثل سنهم استردوا أراضينا المحتلة، لكن تبقى مهمة استثمار هذه الروح هى المهمة الأكبر». 

العبور أحمد 
الدكتور أحمد عبد العال- أستاذ الجغرافيا البشرية فى كلية الآداب بجامعة الفيوم- هو أحد هؤلاء الذين مروا بتلك المرحلة أيضا وما زالوا فى شوق إليها و يردد بفخر: «يكفينى اليوم أن السلام الذى عاشته مصر كان بسببنا وخاصة على أيدى الشهداء العظام». 

مازال يتذكر يوم الاثنين 22 أكتوبر عام 1973حين لم تلتزم إسرائيل بقرار وقف إطلاق النار وشنت هجمات كانت إحداها على المجموعة التى كان ضمها المجند أحمد عبد العال قرب معسكر الجلاء فاستشهد من حوله وأصيب هو بإصابات خطيرة فى الظهر والذراع والركبة، وانتقل بين المستشفيات العسكرية يتابع علاجه حتى شهر مايو من عام 1975، احتفظ بعدها بآثار المعركة على جسده وفى ذاكرة لا تنسى روح الحرب والانتصار. 

يقول : «لا يعرف حلاوة انتصار أكتوبر إلا من عاش مرارة هزيمة يونيو، وكنت بعد الحرب آمل أن تنطلق مصر إلى فضاء واسع فى مجالات أكبر، لكن لم تتحقق التوقعات». لا يخفى الدكتور أحمد عبد العال مرارة حين يجد روح أكتوبر قد تلاشت من ذاكرة البعض وابتعدت عن شباب اليوم، وهو ما حاول بجهد فردى أن ينقله إلى طلبته ويوضح : «استثمر كل مناسبة فى الندوات والتجمعات بالطلبة كى أشير إلى نصر أكتوبر حتى إن جاءت الاستجابة ضعيفة أو حين لا تتجاوز حد التعاطف». 

يروى أحد المواقف الدالة أثناء رحلة علمية إلى سيناء، حيث واجه طلبته صورة المحارب القديم مستترة وراء الملمح الأكاديمى ويقول: «لم أتمالك نفسى من البكاء وانهرت حين وصلنا طابا، وتذكرت تاريخ العمليات التى جرت فى الحرب والشهداء الذين فقدتهم ودفنتهم بنفسى، وقتها تفهم الطلاب علاقتنا الخاصة بالوطن وكيف يجب الحفاظ عليه، بعد أن كانوا قد أبدوا قبلها بقليل اعتراضهم على استماعى لأغانى الذكريات الوطنية أثناء الرحلة». 

يرى الدكتور أحمد عبد العال أن للعابرين ــ وهو الوصف الذى أطلقه على أبطال الحرب ــ سمات نفسية واحدة، لاحتفاظهم حتى اليوم بجزء من إصرار وعزيمة حققت هذا الانجاز وعمقت الولاء للوطن، هذه الروح المتميزة لم يكن التعبير عنها فقط محصورا لديه فى علاقته مع طلبته، بل عبر عنه فى إنتاج إبداعى عبر عشرات القصص القصيرة والقصائد التى حمل كثير منها ذكريات الحرب، ورواية كتبها تحت عنوان «العبور أحمد» التى مزج فيها سيرته الذاتية وتجربة الحرب مع الخيال إلى جانب قصص أخرى سمعها من محاربين آخرين.. 

إحدى هذه القصص الحقيقية خصص لها مساحة فى روايته.. بطلها الحقيقى هو سيد إبراهيم أحد جنود حرب أكتوبر، نشرت قصته منذ سنوات فى جريدة الأهرام ونال تكريما عسكريا، ورغم أنهما لم يلتقيا فى ساحة الحرب فإنهما يشتركان فى نفس الذاكرة. 

سيد إبراهيم هو الآخر نال إصابة أثناء اشتباك مباشر مع الجنود الإسرائيليين فى يوم السابع من أكتوبر أثناء عملية للقوات الخاصة، بدأ التحضير لها مبكرا فى ليل الخامس من أكتوبر، ويصف الروح السائدة بين الجنود آنذاك: «حماسنا للعملية لم يشعرنا بجوع أو عطش الصيام، كنا خلف خطوط العدو لتعطيل عمليات الاحتياطى الاستراتيجى الإسرائيلى. وخرجنا فى مجموعة تضم 25 جنديا، استشهد منهم 14 شهيدا فى اشتباك أثناء تغيير موقعنا، وفى فجر السابع من أكتوبر تعرض لنا كمين إسرائيلى واستشهد من معى عدا ثلاثة جنود كنت واحدا منهم مع إصابات بالغة». 

قضى المقاتل سيد إبراهيم وقتها قرابة العام بين غرف العمليات الجراحية وسرير المستشفى محتفظا بآثار الحرب على جسده، وحاملا روح أكتوبر داخله، ما زال يتذكر كلمات القائد الشهيد إبراهيم الرفاعى «أسطورة العمليات الخاصة» فى محاضراته أن «الوطن يعيش بداخلنا». لا يصيبه الأسى كمحارب قديم سوى حين يقرأ أو يسمع كلمات تشكك فى الحرب وجدواها، أو حوادث طائفية لم يرها بين حاملى روح أكتوبر، حيث اجتمع الجميع فى هدف واحد هو تحقيق النصر، ولا يقلل من حزنه النبيل سوى اطمئنانه لحال العسكرية المصرية اليوم. 

روح أكتوبر يرى البعض أنها فى خطر مع رحيل من خاضوا الحرب وعدم وجود قناة توصلها إلى الواقع، وهو ما عبر عنه الدكتور أحمد نوار فى تجديد دعوته القديمة لمشروع سلسلة وثائقية تسجل تاريخ الإنسان المصرى فى حرب أكتوبر 1973، وتكشف عن أبطال لم تصل إليهم الشهرة لتسجيل شهاداتهم قبل رحيلهم.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الحقيقة تخبرنا أن الثغرة وإن كانت نصر تكتيكى سرائيل إلا أنها على المستوى الإستراتيجى كادت *لو* أستمرت أن تنهى أسطورة الجيش الإسرائيلى نهائياً .



أخى الفاضل سيد جعيتم
سلام الله عليك
*كفانا خداعا لأنفسنا*
بعد كل هذه المناقشات
نجئ لنقول
"*لو*"

----------


## atefhelal

> قلت فى مداخلتى السابقة أنه رغم اتفاق الشاذلى والجمسى فى أن الثغرة وماأدت إليه من حصار للجيش الثالث كانت نجاحا تكتيكيا حققته إسرائيل فى معركة الدفرسوار ، إلا أن الجمسى يقول أنها خلقت أوضاعا استراتيجية غير ملائمة للقوات الإسرائيلية ، ويقول الشاذلى عكس ذلك مما أثر بالسلب على القرارات السياسية بعد ذلك . وكان ...............
> 
> 
>  وذكرت أيضا فى مداخلتى السابقة : أنه حتى مع الثغرة وحصار الجيش الثالث فأنا أوافق الجمسى على قوله بأن أوضاعنا العسكرية كانت أفضل وكان يجب استثمارها سياسيا بشكل أفضل ... 
> ......................
> ............................. 
> وكنت مقتنعا بوجهة نظر الجمسى بأن السادات لم يستثمر أوضاعنا العسكرية سياسيا بطريقة صحيحة ... وصحيح أنه كان للثغرة أثرا نفسيا وسياسيا سيئا وخطيرا لاينكره أحد ، ولكن إن علمنا أن إسرائيل كانت مضطرة لحماية الثغرة وطرق المواصلات إليها بخمسة ألوية فى غرب قناة السويس ، وأنه كان من المستحيل عسكريا أن تتقدم من هذه الثغرة لتهديد القاهرة مثلا ، كما أن بقاء قوات الثغرة يعرضها لحرب استنزاف يومية ، وأن بقاء قوات الثغرة معناه بقاء حالة التعبئة العامة بإسرائيل وهو ما لا تستطيع احتماله إسرائيل إلى وقت غير محدود .. وأما عن الجيش الثالث فكما كان يقول العسكريون فحصاره إن كان جعله فى مصيدة سهلة ، فإن قوات العدو التى تحاصره هى الأخرى فى مصيدة أكثر سهولة . أى أن أوضاعنا العسكرية لم تكن تستدعى تلك التنازلات الكثيرة الكاسرة التى قدمها السادات فى مفاوضاته مع الصهاينة الأعداء ...
> .............
> ...........................   الخ





> الحقيقة تخبرنا أن الثغرة وإن كانت نصر تكتيكى سرائيل إلا أنها على المستوى الإستراتيجى كادت لو أستمرت أن تنهى أسطورة الجيش الإسرائيلى نهائياً . .
> ...................


حيث أننى كنت ضابطا صغيرا فى تلك المعركة  فلا يمكننى الحكم إلا على بطولة الجنود وتضحياتهم ... وقد شهد لبطولة جنود مصر ليس من شارك فى المعركة أو عاصرها فقط ، وليس أعداء مصر فقط ، ولكن شهد التاريخ كله لهذا الجندى البطل ... 

أما الأوضاع النهائية لقواتنا فلا يستطيع الحكم عليها ضابطا صغيرا أو حتى كبيرا من فادة أفرع القوات المسلحة وهيئاتها  .. والحكم لها أو عليها يجب أن يكون لقائد المعركة الفعلى وقائد كل القوات فى تلك المعركة وهو رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة الفريق الشاذلى ، وأيضا يجب أن نستمع لرأى رئيس عملياته وكان الجمسى فى ذلك الوقت ... أما عن البطولات الفردية فيجب على من عايشها أن يحكيها للجيل الحالى وهذا ضرورى لدعم انتمائه وحبه لمصر ولأرض مصر ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أما عن البطولات الفردية فيجب على من عايشها أن *يحكيها للجيل الحالى* وهذا ضرورى لدعم انتمائه وحبه لمصر ولأرض مصر ...



***
**والله زمان ووحشتنا حكاوى القهاوى 
بتاعة الراحلة سامية الأتربى
“حكواتى ” قهاوى مصر 
**
*
*
كانت أفضل "حكواتى" لتحكى لأجيالنا الجديدة 
عن بطولات الجندى المصرى الشهم والجدع 
على أنغام الربابة الشعبية الأصيلة*



*وتحيتى الخالصة*
*لأسر شهداء جنودنا وضباطهم
الذين أستبسلوا فى معاركهم
بدون خوف أو تردد
وبدون النظر إلى ماذا ستكون
نتيجة معاركهم والتى خلالها
إستشهدوا فيها
وأدعوا الله
أن يدخلهم فسيح جناته
*






*
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

عزيزى /  دكتور جمال 
أنا لا أخدع أحد بكلمة لو ولكنى أعتمدت فيما أتيت به على مصادر كثيرة منها المصرى ومنها الأجنبى كما أننا درسنا فى مادة التاريخ العسكرى الثغرة وما قلته يمثل الحقيقة .
كل أكتوبر والجميع طيبيين ولا ننسى أن من حارب فى أكتوبر هم المصريين والكلام على عواهله لمن تمتلىء بكلماتهم صفحات الجرائد الصفراء لن ينقص من نصر أكتوبر ولن يقلل من كفأة الجندى المصرى الذى حارب يسبقه إيمانه .
أعلم أنه يوجد إختلافات فى وجهات النظر بين كبار المحللين العسكريين فى الثغرة ومعالجتها ولكل منهم رأى محترم وهنا لا يفوتنى أن أشير لمقولة الرئيس المرحوم / محمد أنور السادات أن الثغرة كانت حركة مسرحية وهو حر فى رأيه . وأقول أن القوات الإسرائيلية لم يكن فى تخطيطها أبداً أن تحتل أراضى خلاف ما حصلت عليه فى الثغرة يضاف البها بعض بلدات القناة لأنها لو توغلت أكثر من ذلك لتاهت وسط موجات البشر من المصريين ولطالت خطوط مواصلاتها ومن لا يصدق فعليه مراجعة معركة السويس بين أفراد المقاومة بقيادة الشيخ المرحوم حافظ سلامة وبمساعدة الجيش الثالث ورحم الله الفريق احمد بدوى البطل . ثم أقول أن الله كان معنا ولم يعلم أحد الجنود صيحة الله اكبر التى نطقها الجيش كله بجميع طوائفه .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نصر أكتوبر سيظل فخر للأمة  رغم أنف من يقول بغير ذلك  ::007::  ::007:: وأى بطولة قام بهاج جندى مصرى يجب أن تثلج صدورنا .
الاتهامات التى يلمح إليها البعض والتي تصنف ضمن قول ( يغنون علينا) أعتبرها شهادة وفاة للجندى المصرى صاغها أبناء لمصر للأسف الشديد . فرغم أنف المتشككين فأن التاريخ يقول كلمته ويعترف بها الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء  .
اللغة السائدة من من لا يحبون مصر فى النقد السالب لحرب اكتوبر تفقدنا روحها ولا أجد فرق بين من يتهكمون على مصر ونصرها وبين الشباب الصغير :Bicycle:  :Bicycle:  الذى ظهر فى برنامج تلفزيونى ولا يعلم عن حرب أكتوبر إلا أسمها .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير،

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *اللغة السائدة من من لا يحبون مصر*



*عزيزى أخى الفاضل سيد جعيتم*
*بغض النظر عن إلى من توجه مشاركتك هذه*

*
**قل   

**اللغة السائدة من من لا يحبون نظام الحكم العسكرى المصرى*
*

ولا تقل
*

*اللغة السائدة من من لا يحبون مصر



وبالتأكيد هناك فرق كبير



فهل أنت شققت صدورهم لتعرف من يحبون ومن لا يحبون
*

----------


## سيد حسن

المقاتل البطل الأستاذ / سيد إبراهيم


السلام عليكم

ربما كان يود منتقديكم ومحبيكم أن تكملوا حرب أكتوبر والنصر الذي تحقق فيه بمقاييس ومعايير ذلك الزمان على بنى صهيون إلى انتصار كامل وماحق وساحق على هؤلاء،  ناسين هؤلاء القوم ( المشككين والمحبين ) أنكم انطلقتم من لا شيء لمواجهة كل شيء ، من نقطة اللامقارنة في التسليح والعبء النفسي والعبء التدريبي والاستعداد الشخصي والحصون المترسة بأحدث الاستعدادات لاصابة من يحاول اقتحامها باليأس فهل ما سبق كان تمثيلية ، وليست هذه الحالة الفريدة من الإمكانيات الصهيونية – الأمريكية هي الأخرى تمثيلية ، وليس جبن وخوف بنى صهيون اللذان يتفوقان على جبن وخوف الفأر تمثيلية ، وليست موافقة الصهاينة على عقد اتفاقات مع المصريين تجبرهم على ترك الأرض التي احتلوها واقاموا عليها مستوطنات ( رغم مكاسبهم التفاوضية الواضحة على المصريين واعتراضنا عليها ) تمثيلية وهم المشهور عنهم بأنهم لا يتركون شبرا من ارض إلا إذا خضب بدمائهم .

ولكن كان يجب علينا نحن المشككين والمحبين تجنب ظلم من استشهدوا ومن أصيبوا في الحرب بالحكم عليهم بالفشل او بالمشاركة في التمثيلية السياسية المزعومة وان نفهم أن الأشلاء والدماء ليست صناعية .

نحن ننهزم حين يدفع السياسيون بجنودنا على عكس رغبتهم ، وننتصر حين يدفع السياسيون جنودنا إلى حيث يريد الجنود
وفى كل الأحوال فجنودنا هم فقط المنتصرون سواء غلبنا الأعداء أم غلبناهم .

لذا فجنودنا أبطال حيث هم في هزيمتهم وفى انتصارهم ولتكن المراجعة واللوم لمن دفعوهم إلى حيث لا يريدون ويرغبون .

شكرا لك أيها البطل المحترم ومعك كل الجنود الأبطال وهدى الله سياسيونا إلى ما يحبه تعالى ونحبه أيضا .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## atefhelal

> نصر أكتوبر سيظل فخر للأمة رغم أنف من يقول بغير ذلك وأى بطولة قام بهاج جندى مصرى يجب أن تثلج صدورنا >> ...........


أخى العزيز الأستاذ سيد ... 
لايقول إنسان مصرى أو عربى بغير ذلك .. ولايجرأ أحد على التشكيك فى بطولة وتضحيات الجندى المصرى فى معركة الكرامة ... ولكن مسار تلك الحرب وخاصة فى أيامها الأخيرة يكتنفه بعض الأسرار ، والإستثمار السياسى لنتائجها يختلف حوله الكثيرون ... وأنا عن نفسى لاأحب أن أقرأ عن مسار تلك الحرب تكتيكيا واستراتيجيا إلا ماكتبه الفريق الشاذلى وهو القائد الفعلى لمعركة النصر معركة الكرامة ، وإلا ماكتبه الجمسى رئيس عملياته أثناء المعركة والذى تم ترقيته رئيسا لأركان حرب القوات المسلحة عندما أقال السادات الشاذلى ، ثم تم تعيينه وزيرا للحربية وقائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة ، ثم استقال قبل توقيع السادات لمعاهدة السلام بحوالى أسبوعين ... فأنا أعلم من خبرتى كضابط صغير فى معركة الكرامة .. أن الضابط الصغير لايعلم سوى مايتم تكليفه به من واجبات قتال محددة  ، وما يتلقاه من أوامر أثناء تنفيذه لتلك الواجبات ، ولايعلم شيئا عن مسار المعركة ككل ، فكان من الواجب أن أقرأ بعد الحرب كل ماكتبه أى مسئول عن هذا المسار .. وقمة هذه المسئولية كانت تقع على الفريق الشاذلى ويليه فى تلك المسئولية الجمسى رئيس عملياته ..

أما عن الإستثمار السياسى لأوضاعنا العسكرية .. فيجب الرجوع فى شأنها لخبراء السياسة وعلى رأسهم من عاصر أحداث مبادرة زيارة السادات لإسرائيل  ومفاوضات كامب دافيد والتوقيع على معاهدة السلام .. ونعلم أن إسماعيل فهمى وزير خارجية مصر رفض مصاحبة السادات فى زيارته لإسرائيل وقدم استقالته ، كما نعلم أن أن محمد إبراهيم كامل وزير خارجية مصر قال للسادات لا ، وقال لتنازلاته لا ، وقدم استقالته فى قلعة كامب دافيد وخرج منها تاركا السادات .. !! .. كما يجب مراجعة وعد السادات لشعب مصر .. بأن السلام مع العدو سوف يحقق الرخاء لمصر ويحقق الديموقراطية .. ولماذا لم يتحقق ذلك حتى الآن .. ؟ ورئيس أى بلد محترم يعمل بمستشاريه ووزرائه .. وهو الذى يختارهم ويعينهم .. !! 

مناقشة تلك الأمور كلها وطرحها للمناقشة والحوار وللرأى والرأى الآخر لايقلل إطلاقا من بطولة الجندى المصرى الفلاح والصانع والمثقف من عامة الشعب المصرى ، فالمجندين منهم على جبهة القتال كانوا يمثلون أكثر من 95% ، ولم يخلوا بيت فى قرية أو مدينة إلا وكان منه مجندا على الأقل للدفاع عن شرف مصر .. بل شارك أيضا تمهيدا لمعركة الكرامة بنات الشرقية حاملات قصعات الخرسانة على السقالات  فى بناء قواعد صواريخ الدفاع الجوى وشارك كل شركات المقاولات  بمصر ، وكان طيران العدو يدمر معظم مانم بناؤه مع أول ضوء صباح كل يوم ، فيعيدون بناؤه ليلا بعد آخر ضوء بعزيمة وإصرار ، واستشهد من مهندسى تلك الشركات ومن بنات الشرقية عدد غير قليل ولم تحميهم الحفر البرميلية .. حتى تم استكمال بناء تلك القواعد عام 1970 وحمت سماء مصر كلها من عربدة طيران العدو ... فمن يذكر منا الآن بنات الشرقية الشهيدات .. !! .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *عزيزى أخى الفاضل سيد جعيتم*
> *بغض النظر عن إلى من توجه مشاركتك هذه*
> 
> *
> **قل   
> 
> **اللغة السائدة من من لا يحبون نظام الحكم العسكرى المصرى*
> *
> 
> ...



اوجه حديثى بكل وضوح لمن يدعون أنهم مصريين ويحلمون بكل الخير لأى دولة أخرى خلاف مصر ويسعون لتسفيه تاريخ مصرى خط بدماء الشهداء من ابناء مصر ولا يوجد بداخلهم إلا  كلمات جوفاء تتبخر بمجرد خروجها من أفواههم .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> المقاتل البطل الأستاذ / سيد إبراهيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ربما كان يود منتقديكم ومحبيكم أن تكملوا حرب أكتوبر والنصر الذي تحقق فيه بمقاييس ومعايير ذلك الزمان على بنى صهيون إلى انتصار كامل وماحق وساحق على هؤلاء،  ناسين هؤلاء القوم ( المشككين والمحبين ) أنكم انطلقتم من لا شيء لمواجهة كل شيء ، من نقطة اللامقارنة في التسليح والعبء النفسي والعبء التدريبي والاستعداد الشخصي والحصون المترسة بأحدث الاستعدادات لاصابة من يحاول اقتحامها باليأس فهل ما سبق كان تمثيلية ، وليست هذه الحالة الفريدة من الإمكانيات الصهيونية – الأمريكية هي الأخرى تمثيلية ، وليس جبن وخوف بنى صهيون اللذان يتفوقان على جبن وخوف الفأر تمثيلية ، وليست موافقة الصهاينة على عقد اتفاقات مع المصريين تجبرهم على ترك الأرض التي احتلوها واقاموا عليها مستوطنات ( رغم مكاسبهم التفاوضية الواضحة على المصريين واعتراضنا عليها ) تمثيلية وهم المشهور عنهم بأنهم لا يتركون شبرا من ارض إلا إذا خضب بدمائهم .
> 
> ولكن كان يجب علينا نحن المشككين والمحبين تجنب ظلم من استشهدوا ومن أصيبوا في الحرب بالحكم عليهم بالفشل او بالمشاركة في التمثيلية السياسية المزعومة وان نفهم أن الأشلاء والدماء ليست صناعية .
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أستاذى العزيز / سيد حسن

لم يحزننى تشكك البعض فى نتائج الحرب وأعتبارها تمثيلية مات وجرح فيها أعز أولا  مصر  بقدر حزنى من بعض الأقلام التى كتبت كتب ومقالات تصيدوا فيها ما لا يقلل من أنتصار أكتوبر وكان قصدهم ردم النصر 
برماد نفوسهم الأسود وأرى الأن من يسيرون على خطى المتشككين بهدف واحد هو هدم مصر .
أتفق معك فى أن دفع السياسيين للجنود لا يعود عليهم بالنصر إلا إذا كان هناك إيمان راسخ بما يحاربون من أجله وقد حارب ابناء مصر من أجل مصر بإيمان كامل بالله وبالقضية فكان النصر من عند الله .
لقد رأيت بعينى يا سيدى جنود وكل من حارب فى هذه المعركة كان جندى مهما كانت رتبته رايتهم يسعون للشهادة وكنت أحسبهم من الاهيين الاعبيين حتى أتت اللحظة فإذا هم أبطال مؤمنيين قدموا أرواحهم فداء للوطن وأهله وحتى للمتشككين الذين لا يجيدون إلا الكلام عن أمجادهم الشخصية وأنه سليلى أعظم الأسر وكأن الآرض بما رحبت ضاقت بالجميع إلا بهم .
لنترحم على شهدائنا أبطالنا الحقيقيين . ولنقراء لهم الفاتحة عسى أن يتقبل الله منا .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[QUOTE=atefhelal;1350351]أخى العزيز الأستاذ سيد ... 
لايقول إنسان مصرى أو عربى بغير ذلك .. ولايجرأ أحد على التشكيك فى بطولة وتضحيات الجندى المصرى فى معركة الكرامة ... ولكن مسار تلك الحرب وخاصة فى أيامها الأخيرة يكتنفه بعض الأسرار ، والإستثمار السياسى لنتائجها يختلف حوله الكثيرون ... وأنا عن نفسى لاأحب أن أقرأ عن مسار تلك الحرب تكتيكيا واستراتيجيا إلا ماكتبه الفريق الشاذلى وهو القائد الفعلى لمعركة النصر معركة الكرامة ، وإلا ماكتبه الجمسى رئيس عملياته أثناء المعركة والذى تم ترقيته رئيسا لأركان حرب القوات المسلحة عندما أقال السادات الشاذلى ، ثم تم تعيينه وزيرا للحربية وقائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة ، ثم استقال قبل توقيع السادات لمعاهدة السلام بحوالى أسبوعين ... فأنا أعلم من خبرتى كضابط صغير فى معركة الكرامة .. أن الضابط الصغير لايعلم سوى مايتم تكليفه به من واجبات قتال محددة  ، وما يتلقاه من أوامر أثناء تنفيذه لتلك الواجبات ، ولايعلم شيئا عن مسار المعركة ككل ، فكان من الواجب أن أقرأ بعد الحرب كل ماكتبه أى مسئول عن هذا المسار .. وقمة هذه المسئولية كانت تقع على الفريق الشاذلى ويليه فى تلك المسئولية الجمسى رئيس عملياته ..

أما عن الإستثمار السياسى لأوضاعنا العسكرية .. فيجب الرجوع فى شأنها لخبراء السياسة وعلى رأسهم من عاصر أحداث مبادرة زيارة السادات لإسرائيل  ومفاوضات كامب دافيد والتوقيع على معاهدة السلام .. ونعلم أن إسماعيل فهمى وزير خارجية مصر رفض مصاحبة السادات فى زيارته لإسرائيل وقدم استقالته ، كما نعلم أن أن محمد إبراهيم كامل وزير خارجية مصر قال للسادات لا ، وقال لتنازلاته لا ، وقدم استقالته فى قلعة كامب دافيد وخرج منها تاركا السادات .. !! .. كما يجب مراجعة وعد السادات لشعب مصر .. بأن السلام مع العدو سوف يحقق الرخاء لمصر ويحقق الديموقراطية .. ولماذا لم يتحقق ذلك حتى الآن .. ؟ ورئيس أى بلد محترم يعمل بمستشاريه ووزرائه .. وهو الذى يختارهم ويعينهم .. !! 

[size=4]مناقشة تلك الأمور كلها وطرحها للمناقشة والحوار وللرأى والرأى الآخر لايقلل إطلاقا من بطولة الجندى المصرى الفلاح والصانع والمثقف من عامة الشعب المصرى ، فالمجندين منهم على جبهة القتال كانوا يمثلون أكثر من 95% ، ولم يخلوا بيت فى قرية أو مدينة إلا وكان منه مجندا على الأقل للدفاع عن شرف مصر .. بل شارك أيضا تمهيدا لمعركة الكرامة بنات الشرقية حاملات قصعات الخرسانة على السقالات  فى بناء قواعد صواريخ الدفاع الجوى وشارك كل شركات المقاولات  بمصر ، وكان طيران العدو يدمر معظم مانم بناؤه مع أول ضوء صباح كل يوم ، فيعيدون بناؤه ليلا بعد آخر ضوء بعزيمة وإصرار ، واستشهد من مهندسى تلك الشركات ومن بنات الشرقية عدد غير قليل ولم تحميهم الحفر البرميلية .. حتى تم استكمال بناء تلك القواعد عام 1970 وحمت سماء مصر كلها من عربدة طيران العدو ... فمن يذكر منا الآن بنات الشرقية الشهيدات .. !! .[/ size][/QUOTE 

متفقين تماماً يا أستاذ عاطف والحمد لله . كما أتفقفى رفض بعض ما أتى به السياسيين وحسب تماماً على حرب اكتوبر .
ما قاله التاريخ بعد ذلك عن حرب أكتوبر وأقصد هنا التاريخ العسكرى الذى شرفت بدراسته هو ما أستندت عليه فى الحديث والذى كنت أرد به على المتشككين والذين صورونا على أننا نغنى على الربابة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## atefhelal

لأن الموضوع المطروح هو عن الجيش المصرى وبصرف النظر عن رأى المؤرخ العسكرى ، فإن عظمة الجيش المصرى وبطولته وصلت إلى قمة القمم فى التاريخ العسكرى قديمه وحديثه  فى معركة الكرامة التى قادها البطل الفريق سعد الشاذلى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة الذى شغل هذا المنصب فى مايو 1971 ، ويعتبر الشاذلى هو بطل العبور الأول ، بالرغم من محاولات الإعلام الرسمى والإعلام المنافق تجريده من هذا اللقب .. 

*ومن مذكرات الشاذلى عن حرب أكتوبر قال :*
"وبنهاية يوم الجمعة قررت أن أنام مبكراً لكي آخذ أكبر قسط من الراحة قبل أن تبدأ العمليات ويصبح من الصعب الحصول على فرصة للنوم أو الراحة. تناولت عشاء خـفيفا وأويت إلى فراشي الذي يقع في غرفة ملاصقة لغرفة العمليـات حاولت النوم ولكن دون جدوى. كان سيناريو عملية اقتحام قناة السويس وحصار وتدمير خط بارليف يمر في خيالي، وكلما انتهى عرض هذا الفيلم عاد ليعرض نفسه من جديد. وهنا بـدأت حواراً مع نفسي حـول تصوير المعركة. كنت أناقش مـع نفسي فكرتين: إحداهما تنادي بتصوير معركة العبور، والأخرى كانت تعارض الفكرة الأولى. ونظرا لوجاهة الأسباب التي كانت تؤيد كل فكرة ..... "

(وانتهى حوار الشاذلى مع نفسه برفض فكرة تصوير المعركة  لأن التصوير يتطلب وجود مخرج ومصورين على علم مسبق بسيناريو المعركة والمواقف والتوقيتتات ، ويعنى ذلك إذاعة أسرار الخطة للمخرج فى الوقت [كما يقول الشاذلى] الذى حجبنا فيه هذه المعلومات عن أغلب القادة ، *وحتى القادة أنفسهم فإن كلا منهم يعرف فقط مايخص القوات التى تحت قبادته ، ولايعرف عن عمل باقى القوات الأخرى إلا بالقدر الذى يتيح له التعاون معها .*)


*ثم يقول الشاذلى* : " وبهذه المناسبة يجب أن اقرر هنا أن الصور التي نشرت في الصحافة الوطنية والصحافة العالمية والتي كانت تمثل دباباتنا وهي تعبر فوق الكباري والمعديات وجنودنا المشاة وهم يركبون القوارب التي يرفرف عليها العلم المصري في أثناء العبور، كلها صور مزيفة لم يتم تصويرها في أثناء المعركة.أنها صور قــام الإعلام المصري بالتقاطها بعد المعركة لأغراض الدعاية وقام بتمثيلها جنود كومبارس وأخذت لهم تلك الصور بعيدا عن قصف المدافع ولعلعة الرشاشات. وأني أعلن أنه لم يدخل مصور وأحد إلى منطقة القتال إلا بعد ظهر يوم 8 من أكتوبر أي بعد بدء القتال بأكثر من 48 ساعة. أني لا أقول هذا لكي ألوم أحدا من المصورين، فلم يُطلب من أي مصور الذهاب إلى الجبهة ورفض، ولكن أقول ذلك لأنه الحقيقة ...  ثم قال : لم يكن يهمني أن أقول هذه الحقيقة لو أن الصور التي التقطت تمثل حقا الجندي المصري الشجاع وهو يقتحم القناة ولكني صدمت عندما شاهدت هذه الصور في الصحف الأجنبية. إن بعض هذه الصور يمثل جنودا يعبرون بصورة غوغائية ينعدم فيها الضبط والربط والنظام الدقيق الذي كان مفروضا في أثناء عملية العبور. إنها صور لا تمثل مطلقا الجندي المصري الذي عبر القناة كم اشـعر الآن بتأنيب الضمير لأنني لم استمع إلـى النداء الذي كان يطلب مني أن نقوم بتصوير هذا العبور ورفضت ذلك من اجل المحافظة على السرية.  "

ذكرت ماسبق لأن كثير من الشباب يعتقد أن صور عبور جنود مصر الأبطال لقناة السويس وتحطيم خط بارليف (والضربة الجوية) هى صور حقيقية تم التقاطها أثناء حدوثها... ومن بين هؤلاء الشباب كانت إبنتى (أم لثلاث بنات وولد) .. التى أكدت لى أمس أن الصور حقيقية وأن الذى صورها كان ضيفا فى برنامج البيت بيتك ... ولكنها اقتنعت بكلامى عندما قرأت عليها ماسبق من كتاب الشاذلى ... ولو لم يكن هذا الكتاب معى .. لم تكن ابنتى لتقتنع بكلامى فبرنامج "البيت بيتك " سوف يكون مصدقا عندها أكثر من كلام أبيها ... !! 


*شيئ آخر لماذا لايذكر الإعلام المصرى فى الذكرى السنوية لمعركة الكرامة هذا المهندس الشاب* (الذى كان وقتها حديث التخرج )  الذى أشاد به الشاذلى وشكره فى كتابه .. وهذا الشاب هو الذى اقترح الفكرة البسيطة الرائعة لفتح الثغرات بالساتر الترابى بشرق القناة بخراطيم المياه باستخدام ضغط المياه المسحوبة  بطلمبات صغيرة من قناة السويس ..  وكانت تلك الفكرة سببا أساسيا فى نجاح معجزة العبور البطولى ... وكان سلاح المهندسين يتدرب قبلها على دفع أفراد مهندسين يستخدمون وسائل الحفر اليدوى لحفرة فى بطن الساتر بأسفله ثم يتم تجهيزها بالمفرقعات ويتم تفجيرها .. ثم يتابعون بنفس المكان أعمال الحفر والنسف عدة مرات .. ويأتى بلدوزر بعد ذلك للإزاحة والتسوية ... وقد حضرت بيانا تدريبيا على ذلك وثبت فشل تلك الطريقة تماما .. كما أن استخدام بلدوزر بحجمه الواضح الكبير سوف يكون هدفا سهلا لتيران مدفعية العدو ودباباته ... لماذا لايبحث الإعلام المصرى  عن هذا المهندس الذى كان شابا حديثا التخرج لتكريمه .. فهذا المهندس هو أحد أبطال العبور الكبار ، حتى وإن لم يقدم للجيش المصرى سوى تلك الفكرة البسيطة الرائعة .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> **
> **والله زمان ووحشتنا حكاوى القهاوى 
> بتاعة الراحلة سامية الأتربى
> “حكواتى ” قهاوى مصر 
> **
> *
> *
> كانت أفضل "حكواتى" لتحكى لأجيالنا الجديدة 
> ...






> متفقين تماماً يا أستاذ عاطف والحمد لله . كما أتفقفى رفض بعض ما أتى به السياسيين وحسب تماماً على حرب اكتوبر .
> ما قاله التاريخ بعد ذلك عن حرب أكتوبر وأقصد هنا التاريخ العسكرى الذى شرفت بدراسته هو ما أستندت عليه فى الحديث والذى كنت أرد به على المتشككين والذين صورونا على أننا نغنى على *الربابة*  اشكرك ودمت بخير





*بدون تعليق
*

----------


## ahmed mahmoud1

السلام عليكم
قرأت مؤخرا   كتاب   البطل  سعد الشاذلى  مذكرات حرب اكتوبر   و لمست فيه  تحامله الشديد  على 
الرئيس السادات  و صوره  انه السبب الأول فى حدوث  ثغرة الدفرسوار   و   تبعياتها  و انه  تسبب فى 
تشويه الانجازات الرائعة للقوات المصرية فى ما سبق  عملية التطوير الفاشلة فى يوم 14 اكتوبر و التى كانت
سببا رئيسيا فى حدوث الثغرة 
و اود ان استفسر عن  سبب  رفض السادات العنيف  لناصائح  القائد الشاذلى فى سحب بعض القوات الى غرب القناة لتأمين ظهر الجيش المصرى  ؟  و هل سحب هذه القوات كان  سيؤثر بالفعل على موقف القوات فى شرق القناة ؟
و حتى بعد حدوث الثغرة لماذا رفض مرة اخرى سحب بعض القوات للتعامل مع قوات العدو المتسللة فى الوقت المناسب ؟
و هل  محاصرة الجيش الثالث  كانت هى السبب الرئيسى  لطلب السادات و قف اطلاق النار و رضوخه للضغوطات المستفذه من الجانب الاسرائيلى ؟
و لماذا قام السادات باطلاق بعض الصواريخ قبل وقف اطلاق النار بدقائق على القوات الاسرائيلية مما تسبب بتعللهم بذلك   للقيام  باعمل توسعية   و محاولة احتلال مدينة السويس ؟

----------


## سيد حسن

المحارب البطل المهندس / عاطف هلال 

 السلام عليكم

أشكرك على تفاعلك وانفعالك الذي بين لنا جزء كبير من حقيقة الملحمة التي بدأت مع ميلادي وبعد:

بالفعل سيدي المجاهد العظيم إن عظمة جيشنا المصري التي لا مثيل لها في التاريخ العسكري المصري ظهرت في حرب أكتوبر " الكرامة " - كما تحب أن تسميها - تعتبر تلك الحرب درة تاج الانتصارات المصرية في تاريخها وتاريخ هذا الجيش البطل ، بسبب أن جيش مصر في تاريخه لم - واعتقد لن – يلاقى اغدر ولا أنذل من قطعان الصهاينة في استباحتهم لكل ما هو محرم إنسانيا وتأباه النفس المريضة قبل النفس السليمة .

وعلى هذا فجنود أكتوبر هم خارج خطوط التشكيك او التشتيت الفكري ويجب فصلهم تماما عن أية مغامرات سياسية ، فهم كما سبق وقلت أبطالا في الهزيمة والانكسار كما هم أبطالا في الغنيمة والانتصار .

وفيما يتعلق بفقرتك التالية :




> لماذا لا يبحث الإعلام المصري عن هذا المهندس الذي كان شابا حديثا التخرج لتكريمه .. فهذا المهندس هو أحد أبطال العبور الكبار ، حتى وإن لم يقدم للجيش المصري سوى تلك الفكرة البسيطة الرائعة




أقول لسيادتكم لو أن هذا الرجل المبهر من الصهاينة او الأمريكان لكانوا صنعوا له تمثالا وفيلما طافوا به بقاع العالم واقاموا الدنيا ولم يقعدوها ، فإذا كانوا قد صدعوا أدمغة العالم بفيلم عن جندي يهودي مفقود في الحرب العالمية الثانية رغم أنني لم افهم ماذا فعل او قدم هذا الجندي اليهودي لقضية بلاده ونال الفيلم جوائز أوسكار عنه " saving private ryan " فماذا كانوا سيفعلون بهذا العبقري لو كان من بلادهم وقدم هذه الفكرة سببا في انتصارهم " بتكنولوجيا أبو بلاش " على عدوهم ،  ولكن ربما في مصر يعتبر هذا المهندس المبهر سرا عسكريا لا يجب الاقتراب منه !! .



شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## طائر الشرق

عندك حق والله يا استاذ عاطف
بس اقولك ايه بقى فرق كبير بين  اكتوبر 73 واكتوبر دلوقت

----------


## سيد حسن

المحارب المحترم / سيد إبراهيم  

 السلام عليكم




> ما قاله التاريخ بعد ذلك عن حرب أكتوبر وأقصد هنا التاريخ العسكري الذي شرفت بدراسته هو ما استندت عليه في الحديث والذي كنت أرد به على المتشككين والذين صورونا على أننا نغنى على الربابة


المشكلة هي أن الجميع محبطون جدا هذه الأيام ومن الواضح أن هذه الحرب العظيمة باتت تحمل أوزار القوم المليئة بالفساد والتدليس وبيع الوطن والإنسان واجزاء الإنسان من كبد وكلية وقلب وعين وخلافه ، هذه الأوزار لم تكن موجودة حال أكتوبر العظيمة .

وفى ظني أن بعض من اسند لهم الاحتفال بأكتوبر أرادوا الهرب من الدروس الموجودة بهذه  الحرب ، فهي تحمل في مضامينها أمورا كثيرة لا يمكن لهؤلاء الفئة من المتحكمين في بلادنا إيقاظها او الدعوة لها لغرض في نفس يعقوب !! ، واختزلوها في يوم إجازة ، أحد أصدقائي منذ فترة طويلة حكى لي انه لم يستطع لجهله بحقيقة ما جرى مناظرة بعض شباب اليهود أثناء سياحته بسيناء وانهم أقنعوه او كادوا بأن مصر حتى الآن بالمعنى البلدي " في جيبهم " عسكريا وان ما حدث في أكتوبر لا يضارع ما فعلوه معنا طوال فترة صراعنا العقيدى معهم منذ نشأتهم المشئومة ، وكان يمكن لمن يريد خيرا وصدقا أن يجعل أكتوبر دواء مسكنا لالام المأساة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي نحياها هذه الأيام ، وان يجعل صانعوها الحقيقيون رموزا متحركة وناطقة كل في مجاله وفى تخصصه في خدمة البلد ، بدلا من جعل الشباب المسكين يلهث وراء دعاة التوهان وضحك الغيبوبة .

لذا يمكنك سيدي أن تغفر لنا ولهؤلاء المحبطين المساكين بلا قدوة من انهم لم يدركوا أكتوبر ويقدروها بما هي أهل له .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عندك حق والله يا استاذ عاطف
> بس اقولك ايه بقى فرق كبير بين  اكتوبر 73 واكتوبر دلوقت





*الجيل الجديد المصرى سيتذكر فقط
هزيمة فريق الشباب المصرى
فى فيفا إيجيبت 2009 
من فريق الشباب الكوستا ريكى
2-0
فى السادس من أكتوبر 2009*

----------


## atefhelal

> *........*
> *................*
> 
> وعلى هذا فجنود أكتوبر هم خارج خطوط التشكيك او التشتيت الفكري ............
> .............
> ......................


تماما كما تقول ياأخى .. وأكاد أن أقول أن جنود أكتوبر 73 كانوا جندا من جنود الله .. وهذا هو الشعب المصرى حين يتم العناية بتأهيله جيدا وبحسن استثماره .. وأقسم بأنه لوكان قد تم تسجيل صيحتهم بعبارة "الله أكبر" بعد أن تقدمهم المهندسون العسكريون وفتحوا لهم الثغرات بالساتر الترابى وجهزوا الكبارى فى وقت قياسى لعبور المدرعات والمشاة الميكانيكى .. وبدأت موجات العبور مع صيحة "الله أكبر" تخرج من أعماقهم قويه عاليه مجلجلة وكأنها تخرج من أعماق الكون كله ، وكأن الملائكة وأنبياء الله ورسله جميعا يرددونها معهم .. لو كان حقا قد تم تسجيل تلك الصيحة المقدسة الطاهرة ليسمعها أجيال مصر من بعدهم .. لخشعت واهتزت أوتار قلوب تلك الأجيال من بعدهم إيمانا بأن الله دائما مع كل صادق ومؤمن بالحق ومع كل مدافع عن شرفه وكرامته كإنسان .. ولكانوا قد واصلوا الجهاد دون كلل أو ملل لتغذية ضمائرهم بنور الحقيقة واكتشاف طريق الحق المستقيم وصابروا وتواصو بالصبر والحق على مواصلة السير فيه مهما أحاطهم من ظلم وتزييف  وتخدير وخداع ...

----------


## atefhelal

> السلام عليكم
> قرأت مؤخرا كتاب البطل سعد الشاذلى مذكرات حرب اكتوبر و لمست فيه تحامله الشديد على 
> الرئيس السادات و صوره انه السبب الأول فى حدوث ثغرة الدفرسوار و تبعياتها و انه تسبب فى 
> تشويه الانجازات الرائعة للقوات المصرية فى ما سبق عملية التطوير الفاشلة فى يوم 14 اكتوبر و التى كانت
> سببا رئيسيا فى حدوث الثغرة 
> و اود ان استفسر عن سبب رفض السادات العنيف لناصائح القائد الشاذلى فى سحب بعض القوات الى غرب القناة لتأمين ظهر الجيش المصرى ؟ و هل سحب هذه القوات كان سيؤثر بالفعل على موقف القوات فى شرق القناة ؟
> و حتى بعد حدوث الثغرة لماذا رفض مرة اخرى سحب بعض القوات للتعامل مع قوات العدو المتسللة فى الوقت المناسب ؟
> و هل محاصرة الجيش الثالث كانت هى السبب الرئيسى لطلب السادات و قف اطلاق النار و رضوخه للضغوطات المستفذه من الجانب الاسرائيلى ؟
> و لماذا قام السادات باطلاق بعض الصواريخ قبل وقف اطلاق النار بدقائق على القوات الاسرائيلية مما تسبب بتعللهم بذلك للقيام باعمل توسعية و محاولة احتلال مدينة السويس ؟


*الأخ الفاضل أحمد محمود* 

*أرحب بك فى قاعة السياسة ، كما أرحب بأول مشاركة لك على صفحات منتدى أبناء مصر .. والإجابة على ما سألت ، وخاصة بعد أن حصلت على نسخة من كتاب الشاذلى عن حرب أكتوبر 73 سوف تجدها واضحة عبر كتابه فى إجاباته عن الأسئلة التى طرحها فى مقدمة كتابه (الطبعة الأولى ) ... والأسئلة هى كما مايلى طبقا لما ذكره فى تلك المقدمة :*



*"على الرغم من صدور كتب كثيرة عن حرب اكتوبر 1973 بين العرب واسرائيل، إلا انه مازال هناك الكثير من الحقائق الخافية، التى لم يتعرض لها احد حتى الان، كما ان ثمة حقائق اخرى قام بعضهم بتشويهها، أحياناً عن جهل، واحياناً اخرى عن خطأ متعمد لاخفاء هذه الحقائق، ومن بين الموضوعات التى مازالت غامضة تبرز التساؤلات الاتية:*

1-لماذا لم تقم القوات المصرية بهجوم نحو الشرق بعد نجاحها فى عبور قناة السويس، ولماذا لم تستول على المضائق فى سيناء؟
2-     هل حقاً كان ضمن تصور القيادة العامة لقوات المسلحة المصرية ان يقوم العدو بالاختراق فى منطقة الدفرسوار بالذات، وانها اعدت الخطة اللازمة لدحر هذا الاختراق فى حالة وقوعه؟ واذا كان هذا حقيقياً، فلماذا لم يقم المصريون بالقضاء على هذا الاختراق فور حدوثه؟
3-     كيف تطور اختراق العدو فى منطقة الدفرسوار يوما بعد يوم، وكيف كانت الخطط التى يضعها العسكريون تنقض من قبل رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الحربية؟
4-     من هو المسئول عن حصار الجيش الثالث؟ هل هم القادة العسكريون ام القادة السياسيون؟
5-     كيف أثر حصار الجيش الثالث على نتائج الحرب سياسياً وعسكرياً، لا على مصر وحدها بل على العالم العربى بأسره؟ 
.......................................
..................................................  . "

----------


## atefhelal

أرجو من الزملاء الكرام – إن كان يعنيهم الأمر - بعد كثرة التشابكات والمداخلات على الموضوع المطروح التعرف على رأيى بعد قليل من التنقيح ومع خلفية موسيقية حبا فى بلدى وعشقا لها بالرابط التالى :

*معركة الكرامة وثغرة الدفرسوار**ونلتقى دائما على الخير لأنفسنا ولمصر*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *الجيل الجديد المصرى سيتذكر فقط*
> *هزيمة فريق الشباب المصرى*
> *فى فيفا إيجيبت 2009* 
> *من فريق الشباب الكوستا ريكى*
> *2-0*
> *فى السادس من أكتوبر 2009*



الجيل الجديد لا يستحق كل هذا التحقير يا دكتور جمال

لو اتيحت لنا الفرصة  لكنا الان  نؤكد اننا ابناء هذا الجيل الذى حرر الوطن , من اقل القليل  يصدر من النبغاء والعباقرة وانا والله رأيت من ابناء جيلى الكثير  ,يكفى ان لنا همة وطموح كبير ولكنه يتكسر يوميا على يد ذلك القهر الذى يطبقه النظام علينا جميعا .
ولا تعتقد سيدى الكريم اننا بعيدون عن الاحداث  فإن كان ما تراه بالتلفاز يذهب للمباريات ويصاحب الفتيات ويلبس السلسلة والحظاظة ويترك البنطلون ساقطا وكأنه قد نسى ما يلبسه  كثير الا انه لا يمثل 20% من جيلنا الذى يتبقى منه 80% قادرون على تدريس بطولات  وتلقين اى عدو دروسا لا تنسى كما فعلها الاباء والسابقون فى بطولات الوطن.
لا تهمنا مباراة مصر وكوستاريكا  ولا يهمنا ان كانت فى يوم النصر او غيره فذلك لن ينسينا اننا انتصرنا فى مثل ذلك اليوم من ستٍ وثلاثين عاماً
فقط اعطونا مجالا  ولا تحقروا من مستقبل الوطن على يد شبابه الذى يحبه كما تحبوه  وعندما تأتى الفرصة يثبت ذلك دوما.
فى امان الله
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f:

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> أرجو من الزملاء الكرام – إن كان يعنيهم الأمر - بعد كثرة التشابكات والمداخلات على الموضوع المطروح التعرف على رأيى بعد قليل من التنقيح ومع خلفية موسيقية حبا فى بلدى وعشقا لها بالرابط التالى :
> 
> 
> *معركة الكرامة وثغرة الدفرسوار*
> 
> 
> *ونلتقى دائما على الخير لأنفسنا ولمصر*


  تحياتي استاذ عاطف 
سعدت كثيرا بتعقيبك على الموضوع 
كنت في حاجة لسماع الخلفية الموسيقية فعلا 
حب الوطن أكبر من أي حب 
مهما كانت هناك آراء عن بلدي .. فهي أحسن بلاد الأرض 
تعاقب حكام على مر التاريخ 
وأختلفت الآراء دائما .. 
وأريقت دماء على أراضيها ..  فأصبح كل شبر منها أغلى من كل الكنوز 
عائلتي بها أبطال عبور وشهداء ومصابي حرب . مما جعلنا نعيش في حب دائم للوطن
أتمنى أن يحس الجميع بالحب لوطنه

----------


## الصاعق

إخواني الأعزاء، 

عند الحديث عن الثغرة، يجب علينا عدم المبالغة في الحط من شأنها فهي ليست عملية "تلفزيونية" كما قال الرئيس السادات رحمه الله، ولا هي قلبت الميزان العسكري كما يدعي بعض الأطراف الأخرى. الثغرة ولا شك كانت نجاحاً مهماً على المستوى التكتيكي للقوات الإسرائيلية استهدفت منه تحسين موقفها التفاوضي نتيجة لفشلها في تدمير القوات المصرية شرق القناة.

وهناك بعض النقاط يجب أن تكون حاضرة في أذهاننا ونحن نتحدث عن الثغرة، أولها أن مصر والتي لم تستعيض خسائرها في الدبابات من بداية الحرب بدأت في العشرة أيام الأخيرة من شهر أكتوبر في تلقي إمدادات سريعة وكبيرة من الجزائر ويوغوسلافيا بدبابات أفضل من تلك العاملة في القوات المصرية، إذ كانت من النوع تي-62.

وهذه النقطة هامة للغاية نظراً لكون إمدادات الجيب الإسرائيلي بالكامل تعتمد على قناة ضيقة من الأرض شرق القناة عرضها بضعة كيلومترات فقط، وإن ما منع القوات المصرية من غلق هذا الشريان هو النقص الشديد في عدد الدبابات بعد معارك العبور والتطوير، فيما استعاضت إسرائيل كل خسائرها من أمريكا وهو ما مكنها من القيام بهجوم الثغرة، وهذا معناه إن الهجوم المضاد المصري كان مسألة وقت ليس بالطويل.

ومن المفيد مرة أخرى أن نعلم أن قائد الجيش الثالث أمر كل ارتاله الإدارية بالعبور شرق القناة قبل تطويق الجيش الثالث وإن تقديره لموقف قواته أنها يمكنها الصمود مدة شهر كامل مع الاقتصاد في التعيينات، وهذه المدة كانت أكثر من كافية إعادة إمداد الفرقة 21 مدرعة بدبابات لاستعاضة خسائرها وكذا تدعيم الفرقة الرابعة المدرعة وهما الفرقتين الرئيسيتين في عملية تصفية الثغرة.

وكذا من المهم أن نعلم أن الشاذلي على عبقريته أخطاء في تقدير الموقف العسكري وقت الثغرة، إذ أن الوحدات التي طالب بسحبها كانت إما وحدات يهتز الدفاع في الشرق بشكل مؤثر لدى سحبها، أو تعرضت لخسائر بعد القتال المضني لأيام طويلة تجعلها غير ذات جدوى قتالية، ويكفي أن نعلم أن الفرقة 21 مدرع مثلاً انخفض مرتبها من الدبابات بعد معارك التطوير إلى حدود 50 دبابة أي أقل من لواء مدرع واحد وأصبحت " فرقة " فقط على الورق. لقد اعترف الشاذلي أنه أخطاء في كتابه حول موقع وأعداد  القوات المصرية في مراسلاته مع اللواء جمال حماد في كتاب المعارك الحربية على الجبهة المصرية والرسائل المتبادلة بينهما في هذا الشأن تشغل فصلاً كاملاً في كتابه لمن يريد الإطلاع.

غير أن هذا لا يعني أن الثغرة تم التعامل معها بالأسلوب الملائم، فقد كانت هناك أعداد تقدر بأربع ألوية مدرعة ولواء مشاة ميكانيكي يمكن تنفيذ ضربة مضادة بها غرب القناة لتصفية الموقف يوم 18 أكتوبر، والقيادة العامة بعثرت جهود هذه الألوية في ارتكاب أخطاء فادحة تسببت في خسائر مؤثرة لها. لكن على كل حال بعد إتمام استكمال الإمدادات للألوية المدرعة المصرية بعد وقف إطلاق النار، امتلكت تلك القوات التفوق العددي غرب القناة الذي يكفل لها سحق القوة الإسرائيلية في الثغرة والتي اضطرت لتوزيع وحداتها على مساحة كبيرة حتى تتمكن من قطع طريق مصر - السويس وبذلك كان تركيز قواتها منخفض.

وبهذا عاد الموقف العسكري ليعتدل لمصلحة مصر بشكل واضح، وهذا الموقف هو ما أصاب الجمسي حين قال أنه لم يستغل عسكرياً بالشكل المناسب، حيث كانت التدمير يتهدد فرقتين مدرعتين للأعداء وكان يمكن البناء على ذلك في مفاوضات فض الاشتباك والتي رغم أنها حققت مكاسب لمصر إذ انسحبت إسرائيل شرق المضايق بكل قواتها، لكن كان يمكن تحقيق ما هو أفضل من ذلك.

على كل هذه تجربة مصرية ثرية عسكرياً وسياسياً، انتهت بنصر مصري سياسي وعسكري، وكانت تحفل بالإيجابيات والسلبيات والنجاحات والأخطاء التي يجب دراستها كلها.

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الصاعق

والدي العزيز المهندس / عاطف هلال

إسمح لي بأن أشاركك بعض ما توصلت إليه حول النقاط التي طرحتها

1-لماذا لم تقم القوات المصرية بهجوم نحو الشرق بعد نجاحها فى عبور قناة السويس، ولماذا لم تستول على المضائق فى سيناء؟

هناك سببان رئيسيان لهذا الأمر
1-خلاف في القيادة العسكرية سببه أن رئيس الأركان كان يعارض التطوير من الأساس، فيما كان يناصره وزير الحربية ورئيس هيئة العمليات، وبسبب هذا الخلاف وضعت الوقفة التعبوية والتي تستهدف تقييم الموقف بعد معركة العبور، 
2-لما جاء ميعاد التطوير يوم 10 أكتوبر كان الموقف على الجبهةالسورية قد تدهور بشكل مريع وهذا معناه أن القوة الوحيدة الإسرائيلية القابلة للمناورة بين الجبهتين وهي القوات الجوية ستكون متفرغة في الأيام القادمة للجبهة المصرية، ولم يجد الشاذلي صعوبة في إقناع أحمد إسماعيل والذي يعد شخصية متحفظة من الأساس بأن التطوير حالياً يعد مخاطرة،وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن التطوير كان هو العمل الصائب، إذ أن الوقات الإسرائيلية كانت لم تستعيض خسائرها وقواتنا تستطيع سحقها، كما أن وصول قواتنا للمضائق كان سيكفل تهديد مطارات سيناء الإسرائيلية برياً مما سيجبرها على سحب طائراتها منها باستثناء مطاري العريش وراس نصراني، كما سيتيح العمق الذي ستحققه القوات نقل أسراب طائرات مصرية إىل مطارات القناة والتي ستخرج من مدى المدفعية الإسرائيلية لتحقق غطاء جوي أفضل كثيراً

2- هل حقاً كان ضمن تصور القيادة العامة لقوات المسلحة المصرية ان يقوم العدو بالاختراق فى منطقة الدفرسوار بالذات، وانها اعدت الخطة اللازمة لدحر هذا الاختراق فى حالة وقوعه؟ واذا كان هذا حقيقياً، فلماذا لم يقم المصريون بالقضاء على هذا الاختراق فور حدوثه؟


نعم كانت الثغرة هي أكثر الأمكان احتمالاً لحدوث الثغرة في تقديرالقيادة المصرية، وأما لماذا لم يتم تنفيذ الضربة المضادة في هذا القطاع عند حدوث الثغرة، فلآن الفرقة المكلفة بهذه الضربة هي الفرقة 21 مدرعة لم تكن في مكانها في هذا الوقت نتيجة تدخل السادات في القتال إذ عبرت هذه الفرقة شرقاً لتقوم بالتطوير.

3- كيف تطور اختراق العدو فى منطقة الدفرسوار يوما بعد يوم، وكيف كانت الخطط التى يضعها العسكريون تنقض من قبل رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الحربية؟


ليس السادات هو المسؤل عن فشل الضربات المضادة الأولية، فالمسؤل هنا هو وزير الحربية أحمد إسماعيل والذي  أصر على خطة واضحة الفشل لاستخدام اللوائين 25 مدرع و23 مدرع أدت إل تدميرهما وأصر عليها رغم اعتراض رئيس الأركان ورئيس هيئة العمليات والقادة الميدانيين على هذه الخطة.

4- من هو المسئول عن حصار الجيش الثالث؟ هل هم القادة العسكريون ام القادة السياسيون؟.

في تقديري إن العسكريون والسياسيون مسئولون، لكن العسكريون أصحاب المسؤولية الأولى ( تحديداً قائد الجيش الثاني بالإنابة في ذلك الوقت ووزير الحربية ) نظراً لتاعطيهم بشكل خاطئ مع البيانات وهمالهم في الحراسة( قائد الجيش الثاني بالإنابة ) أو التوظيف الخاطئ للقوات ( وزير الحربية ).

5- كيف أثر حصار الجيش الثالث على نتائج الحرب سياسياً وعسكرياً، لا على مصر وحدها بل على العالم العربى بأسره؟ 

لا شك إن التحسن الذي طرأ على موقف إسرائيل التفاوضي أوضح من الشمس، كما أن الثغرة منعت مصر من استغلال الإمدادت التي تلقتها واستخدمتها في حصار الثغرة بهدف تطويرالهجوم شرقاً

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أنا أميل أكثر إلى رأى الدكتور حسن نافعة للفرق فى العمر والخبرات بين أبنى الصاعق (35 عاما وخصوصا ونحن نحتفل بالذكرى 36 للعبور!)  والدكتور حسن نافعة  استاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة 
*




> على كل هذه تجربة مصرية ثرية عسكرياً وسياسياً، انتهت *بنصر مصري سياسي وعسكري*، وكانت تحفل بالإيجابيات والسلبيات والنجاحات والأخطاء التي يجب دراستها كلها.






> *تأملات أكتوبرية* 
> 
> * بقلم*                                                       د.حسن نافعة                                                                                                 ١١/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩
> 
>  ولو كان النظام فى عهد الرئيس السادات يحتوى على آليات من هذا النوع فلربما كان باستطاعة مصر أن تحول دون تحول *النصر العسكرى* إلى *هزيمة سياسية* تتيح لإسرائيل القدرة على إملاء معظم شروطها للتسوية،صفوف 
> 
> ..............................
> 
> أقرب معاونيه. دليلنا على ذلك ما يلى:
> ...



 :f2: 
*إلى كل من يهمه الأمر......تأملات أكتوبرية* 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## atefhelal

> والدي العزيز المهندس / عاطف هلال
> 
> إسمح لي بأن أشاركك بعض ما توصلت إليه حول النقاط التي طرحتها
> 
> 1-لماذا لم تقم القوات المصرية بهجوم نحو الشرق بعد نجاحها فى عبور قناة السويس، ولماذا لم تستول على المضائق فى سيناء؟
> 
> هناك سببان رئيسيان لهذا الأمر
> 1-خلاف في القيادة العسكرية سببه أن رئيس الأركان كان يعارض التطوير من الأساس، فيما كان يناصره وزير الحربية ورئيس هيئة العمليات، وبسبب هذا الخلاف وضعت الوقفة التعبوية والتي تستهدف تقييم الموقف بعد معركة العبور، 
> 2-لما جاء ميعاد التطوير يوم 10 أكتوبر كان الموقف على الجبهةالسورية قد تدهور بشكل مريع وهذا معناه أن القوة الوحيدة الإسرائيلية القابلة للمناورة بين الجبهتين وهي القوات الجوية ستكون متفرغة في الأيام القادمة للجبهة المصرية، ولم يجد الشاذلي صعوبة في إقناع أحمد إسماعيل والذي يعد شخصية متحفظة من الأساس بأن التطوير حالياً يعد مخاطرة،وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن التطوير كان هو العمل الصائب، إذ أن الوقات الإسرائيلية كانت لم تستعيض خسائرها وقواتنا تستطيع سحقها، كما أن وصول قواتنا للمضائق كان سيكفل تهديد مطارات سيناء الإسرائيلية برياً مما سيجبرها على سحب طائراتها منها باستثناء مطاري العريش وراس نصراني، كما سيتيح العمق الذي ستحققه القوات نقل أسراب طائرات مصرية إىل مطارات القناة والتي ستخرج من مدى المدفعية الإسرائيلية لتحقق غطاء جوي أفضل كثيراً
> ...


أخى العزيز الصاعق

دعنا من الشاذلى بطل حرب أكتوبر المغضوب عليه رسميا من يوم 14 أكتوبر 1973 وحتى الآن .. رغم أنى أحترم هذا الرجل وأحترم خبرته العسكرية وصدقه .. ومن البديهى أن يعرف الشاذلى وهو المسئول الأول عن تحقيق الهدف العسكرى التكتيكى والإستراتيجى للحرب .. كل أسرار هذه الحرب مقدما إضافة للخطة العسكرية التى تم إعدادها وتجهيزها بمعرفة هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة التابعة له والتى صدق عليها بتوقيعه قبل الحرب ... كما يعرف أيضا كل الأسرار التى استجدت أثناء مسار المعركة التى كان يقودها ... وعلى الرغم من ذلك دعنا من هذا البطل ولنذهب إلى ماقاله رئيس هيئة عملياته اللواء الجمسى أثناء تلك الحرب لنكتشف من مذكراته أنه لم يكن يعلم أشياءا كان يعلمها الشاذلى مقدما ، وأن الشاذلى كان صادقا فى كل ماكتبه بمذكراته .. هذا رغم اختلاف رؤية الجمسى عن رؤية الشاذلى لبعض الأمور التى حدثت أثناء سير المعركة ولم يمنع ذلك الجمسى من تسجيل احترامه للشاذلى واعترافه بجرأته وشجاعته كرجل متميز أثناء تلك الحرب  ....

الشاذلى يذكر فى مذكراته (نقلا عن مذكرات الجمسى) : أنه عارض بشدة تطوير الهجوم نحو المضايق لأن القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية قوية ومتفوقة وتشكل تهديدا خطيرا لأية قوات برية تتحرك فى العراء دون غطاء جوى ....

ثم يقول الجمسى فى مذكراته : أن الشاذلى وافق وصدق على خطة الحرب التى كان هدفها العسكرى الإستراتيجى هو الوصول إلى المضايق ، فليس من المستساغ أن يقول رئيس الأركان (الشاذلى) أنه كان ضد تطوير الهجوم إلى المضايق فى مرحلة التخطيط .. " ... !!

من مذكرات الجمسى أيضا : يقول حافظ الأسد رئيس سوريا السابق : " إن الإتفاق بينى وبين السادات كان يقتضى قيام مصر باحتلال المضايق ، إلا أن القوات المصرية توقفت بعد عشرة كيلومترات من شرق قناة السويس بحجة عمل وقفة تعبوية ، وأضاف : ربما تكون القيادة المصرية قد حاولت تدارك هذا الخطأ يوم 14 أكتوبر عندما دفعت باحتياطيها  إلى سيناء ، ولكن الفرصة كانت قد فاتت بعد مرور ثمانية أيام كاملة على النجاح المصرى فى العبور ، وبعد أن زال عامل المفاجأة لدى إسرائيل ... "

ومن مذكرات الجمسى : يقول الجمسى : أن الموضوع الذى صدمه وأفزعه هو ماجاء فى مذكرات حافظ إسماعيل مستشار السادات للأمن القومى أيام الحرب وبعدها ، حيث قال حافظ إسماعيل : " كانت قواتنا خلال المرحلة التى انتهت (يقصد العبور واسترداد 10 كم شرق القناة) قد أتمت تحقيق *الهدف المباشر* ... وكنت  أدرك أن ماجاء بتعليمات عمليات القيادة (خطة العمليات التى صدق عليها الشاذلى ووزير الحربية والسادات) بأن الهدف هو احتلال المضايق .. إنما قُصِد به أن يستحث القيادات الصغرى خلال مرحلة بناء رءوس الكبارى على استمرار التقدم حتى *الهدف المباشر* "

*ولأن حافظ إسماعيل بموقعه الحساس جدا كمستشار للسادات للأمن القومى فلا يجب المرور على كلامه السابق ببساطة ويكون رد الفعل هو القول عكسه ببساطة .. حتى وإن أفزع هذا الكلام الجمسى وصدمه .. !! .*

ومن مذكرات الجمسى : " ... فى الرسالة التى بعث بها حافظ إسماعيل مستشار الأمن القومى – تعبيرا عن رأى السادات – إلى كيسينجر وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة ، جاء فيها :  لا تعتزم مصر تعميق الإشتباكات أو توسيع المواجهة  .. وقد فسر كيسينجر هذه الجملة على أنها : لاتخلو من التنويه بأن مصر غير راغبة فى متابعة العمليات العسكرية ضد إسرائيل بعد الأراضى التى كسبتها (فى اتجاه المضايق) ... وتساءل الجمسى فى مذكراته : هل هناك علاقة بين فكرة السادات بعدم تعميق الإشتباكات وقراره البطء فى تطوير الهجوم فى اتجاه المضايق بعمل وقفة تعبوية (نصح بها وزير الحربية) ... ثم يعترف الجمسى فى مذكراته بقوله : لم يكن العمل السياسى متمشيا مع العمل العسكرى الناجح الذى تحقق ... "

فماذا نفهم مما سبق سوى أن الشاذلى برفضه تطوير الهجوم لإحتلال المضايق لم يكن يعتمد على رؤيته العسكرية لأوضاع قواتنا وقدراتها فقط ، وإنما كان تنفيذا لخطة الحرب الفعلية المنوط بتنفيذها كرئيس لأركان حرب القوات المسلحة  كذلك .. ولماذا لانقول ذلك استنتاجا من فزع الجمسى بقول حافظ إسماعيل ومن كلام حافظ الأسد ومن رسالة حافظ إسماعيل لكيسينجر ومن إصرار الشاذلى على رفض تطوير الهجوم للمضايق والصدام مع السادات ووزير الحربية فى هذا الشأن ...

ألم أقل كثيرا من قبل أن هناك أسرارا كثيرة فى الشأن العسكرى والسياسى لمعركة أكتوبر تم إخفائها عن جيلنا الذى حارب ، وتم حجبها تماما عن الجيل الحالى ، وسوف يستمر الأمر على هذا المنوال حتى تتحرر مصر من أصحاب المصلحة فى إخفاء تلك الأسرار ... وحتى يأتى هذا الوقت يجب أن نهتم بحاضرنا وبمشاكله ونتعلم كيف نتحرر من قيود التطبيع مع العدو وكيف نتحرر من العزلة التى فرضها على مصر بتوقيع معاهدة السلام معه  .. ونتعلم كيف نحترم أنفسنا وإرادتنا كشعب ولا نسمح لأحد من الداخل أو من الخارج بتزييفها وإضعافها مهما كانت التضحيات ، فالمسألة أصبحت مسألة حياة أو موت بالنسبة لمستقبل أجيال مصر القادمة ... 

وهناك أشياء أخرى كثيرة لايتسع المقام هنا لسردها لإثبات أن الشعب المصرى محاصر بالفقر والتهميش ، ومحاصر أكثر  بالخديعة تجهيلا له بحاله وأوضاعه وواقعه وتاريخه .. كما أن سردها قد يطول فيلهينا عن مصائب كبرى نعيشها الآن ... ولايصح اللهو فى الجد والمصائب .. !!

----------


## سيد حسن

الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

"حرب النهاية " تلك الجملة العقيدية التوراتية التي يؤمن بها مسيحيو اليمين المتطرف الأمريكي والمغلفون بالعقيدة اليهودية والمقصود بها الحرب التي ستفنى الأشرار( المقصود بهم المسلمين ) في ارض المحشر او ارض فلسطين او حرب " هير مجدون " كما يطلقون عليها .

هل منع السادات "حرب النهاية" هذه او اجلها دون قصد منه وبطريقة لا إرادية وكل الشواهد كانت تؤكد أن سير المصريون الحثيث في سيناء إذا اقترب من تهديد إسرائيل في وجودها كان يمكن أن يسرع من نشوب حرب النهاية في الشرق الأوسط على الطريقة التوراتية مع المعطيات الآتية :

1.	امتلاك إسرائيل للقوة النووية .
2.	الزحف العربي الثنائي من الشمال ومن الجنوب في اتجاهها .
3.	التحفز السوفيتي في اسخن فترة كانت لتشهد تدخل القوتين الأعظم - كما كان يطلق علي السوفييت وأمريكا – عسكريا في المنطقة وجعلها ساحة حرب ضروس وشرسة ، والذي لم يستبعد المحللون وقتها استخدام العصا النووية من الطرفين .
4.	الرعب الإسرائيلي الذي كان يمكن أن يؤدى بها إلى الطيش الإستراتيجي في التعامل مع العرب في المنطقة ورد الفعل العربي الطبيعي عليه .

ربما هذه فكرة طرأت على خاطري فجأة من سير المداخلات والمكاتبات حول من دفع السادات لفعل ما فعله لتعطيل او تأجيل حرب النهاية على الطريقة الأمريكية وإذا تقبل أحدكم السيناريو هذا :

·	فهل تصادقت الظروف مع هوى السادات .
·	أم هل دفعت إحدى الجهات " تهديدا " السادات لفعل ما فعل .
·	أم تراها مجرد لعبة قدرية اعترت السادات لفعل ما فعل .


السلام عليكم

----------


## maxdig

خطاب النصر بما فيها الجزء الذى لا يذاع او نادرا ما يذاع و هو يسب الصهيونيه و بن جوريون
http://www.arabtube.tv/viewVideo.php...key=b199e6fb14

----------


## الصاعق

> أخى العزيز الصاعق
> 
> دعنا من الشاذلى بطل حرب أكتوبر المغضوب عليه رسميا من يوم 14 أكتوبر 1973 وحتى الآن .. رغم أنى أحترم هذا الرجل وأحترم خبرته العسكرية وصدقه .. ومن البديهى أن يعرف الشاذلى وهو المسئول الأول عن تحقيق الهدف العسكرى التكتيكى والإستراتيجى للحرب .. كل أسرار هذه الحرب مقدما إضافة للخطة العسكرية التى تم إعدادها وتجهيزها بمعرفة هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة التابعة له والتى صدق عليها بتوقيعه قبل الحرب ... كما يعرف أيضا كل الأسرار التى استجدت أثناء مسار المعركة التى كان يقودها ... وعلى الرغم من ذلك دعنا من هذا البطل ولنذهب إلى ماقاله رئيس هيئة عملياته اللواء الجمسى أثناء تلك الحرب لنكتشف من مذكراته أنه لم يكن يعلم أشياءا كان يعلمها الشاذلى مقدما ، وأن الشاذلى كان صادقا فى كل ماكتبه بمذكراته .. هذا رغم اختلاف رؤية الجمسى عن رؤية الشاذلى لبعض الأمور التى حدثت أثناء سير المعركة ولم يمنع ذلك الجمسى من تسجيل احترامه للشاذلى واعترافه بجرأته وشجاعته كرجل متميز أثناء تلك الحرب ....
> 
> الشاذلى يذكر فى مذكراته (نقلا عن مذكرات الجمسى) : أنه عارض بشدة تطوير الهجوم نحو المضايق لأن القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية قوية ومتفوقة وتشكل تهديدا خطيرا لأية قوات برية تتحرك فى العراء دون غطاء جوى ....
> 
> ثم يقول الجمسى فى مذكراته : أن الشاذلى وافق وصدق على خطة الحرب التى كان هدفها العسكرى الإستراتيجى هو الوصول إلى المضايق ، فليس من المستساغ أن يقول رئيس الأركان (الشاذلى) أنه كان ضد تطوير الهجوم إلى المضايق فى مرحلة التخطيط .. " ... !!
> 
> من مذكرات الجمسى أيضا : يقول حافظ الأسد رئيس سوريا السابق : " إن الإتفاق بينى وبين السادات كان يقتضى قيام مصر باحتلال المضايق ، إلا أن القوات المصرية توقفت بعد عشرة كيلومترات من شرق قناة السويس بحجة عمل وقفة تعبوية ، وأضاف : ربما تكون القيادة المصرية قد حاولت تدارك هذا الخطأ يوم 14 أكتوبر عندما دفعت باحتياطيها إلى سيناء ، ولكن الفرصة كانت قد فاتت بعد مرور ثمانية أيام كاملة على النجاح المصرى فى العبور ، وبعد أن زال عامل المفاجأة لدى إسرائيل ... "
> ...


*الحقيقة يا والدي العزيز إن المصادر المكتوبة عن المرتبطين مباشرة بخطة الحرب المصرية هم أربعة* 

*1- كتاب الشاذلي*
*2-كتاب الجمسي*
*3-كتاب أحمد إسماعيل*
*4-كتاب السادات*

*ثلاثة ن هذه الكتب اتفقت على أن الهدف كان الوصول إلى المضائق والشاذلي انفرد بأنه لم يكن كذلك، ولا يفوتني هنا أن أذك رملاحظتين مهمتين.*

*1- الشاذلي في كتابه لم يقل على الإطلاق إن أحمد إسماعيل قال له أن المرحلة الثانية لن تنفذ وإنما قال أنه استشعر ذلك، بل إنه سجل حواراً بينه وبني أحمد إسماعيل الذي حالو جاهداص أن يشرح للشاذلي أنه لا يجوز أن تتوقف القوات المصرية في حالة تسجيلها نججاحاً كبيراص في عملية العبور حتى أنه ذهب إىل مثال متطرف للغاية وقال له " ماذا لو انسحبت القوات الإسرائيلية، هنقف؟. وبهذا لا يوجد في مذكرات الشاذلي تصريح من وزير الحربية أو رئيس الجمهورية بأن المرحة الثانية لن تنفذ بل هو "إحساس" الشاذلي بذلك.*

*2- إن الوقوف بعد العبور هو خطاء عسكري واضح إذ سيتم تسليم المبادأة بمقتضاه للعدو والذي سيتمكن في محلة من المرحل من اختراق الدفاع الثابت في نقطة أو عدة نقاط. هذا الرأي كان رأي القادة العسكريين المصريين باستثناء الشاذلي وكذلك فإن المراجع العسكرية الأجنبية مثل كتاب إدجار أوبلانس أو غيره أو حتى المؤلفات الإسرائيلية تصرح بأنهم اندهشوا للغاية من عدم استغلال القوات المصرية للنجاح الذي حققته، المؤلفات العسكرية المصرية ايضاً تشرح تلك النقطة باستفاضة وبخاصة كتاب "المعارك الحربية على الجبهة المصرية" للواء جمال حمدان.*

*وبهذا فإن أغلبية الشهود يقولون بأن التطوير مخطط، والسؤال هو لماذا لم يتم تنفيذه، وماذا جرى في مركز القيادة يوم 10/11 أكتوبرن في الواقع لقد طلب أحمد إسماعيل من الشاذلي القيام بالتطوير على أن يبداء يوم 12 أكتوبر والشاذلي قام بتأخيره حتى 14 أكتوبر، في هذين اليومين الحساسين تلقى الجيش الإسرائيلي تعويضاً هائلا ًمن المعدات الحربية غيرت الوقائع على الأرض واصبح التطوير مستحيلاً.*

*الشاذلي عبقري ولا شك إلا أنه له أخطاءه أيضاً،*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الحقيقة يا والدي العزيز إن المصادر المكتوبة عن المرتبطين مباشرة بخطة الحرب المصرية هم أربعة* 
> 
> *1- كتاب الشاذلي*
> *2-كتاب الجمسي*
> *3-كتاب أحمد إسماعيل*
> *4-كتاب السادات*
> 
> *ثلاثة ن هذه الكتب اتفقت على أن الهدف كان الوصول إلى المضائق والشاذلي انفرد بأنه لم يكن كذلك، ولا يفوتني هنا أن أذك رملاحظتين مهمتين.*


*
تبقى النتيجة
*3-1*

ويبقى سؤال واحد
من هو الحكم
ومن هم مساعدين الحكم
؟!
هل هم المؤرخين
هل هم المحللين
وما هى جنسية الحكم
وجنسية مساعدى الحكم
أم أن هذه مسالة داخلية
وفيها مساس بالكرامة المصرية
؟؟؟!!!
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

استمتع بهذا الحوار الراقى .
اشكركم جميعاً ودمتم بخير

----------


## atefhelal

> *الحقيقة يا والدي العزيز إن المصادر المكتوبة عن المرتبطين مباشرة بخطة الحرب المصرية هم أربعة* 
> 
> *1- كتاب الشاذلي*
> *2-كتاب الجمسي*
> *3-كتاب أحمد إسماعيل*
> *4-كتاب السادات*
> *.............. *


 
 أخى العزيز وابن صديقى الحبيب أحد أبطال أكتوبر 

*أولا* : خطة الحرب التى صدق عليها الشاذلى كانت تطوير الهجوم فى اتجاه المضايق والسيطرة عليها .. ولكن الخطط العسكرية ليست خططا جامدة .. وهى حينما توضع كمشروع كبير وكسيناريو إنما تخضع فى حركتها أثناء التنفيذ إلى درجة عالية من احتمالات التغير والتحديث طبقا للأحداث المستجدة .. ولم يقل الشاذلى فى مذكراته صراحة بأن الخطة التى صدق عليها خلت من تطوير الهجوم حتى المضايق .. ولكنه قال أنه رفض التطوير طبقا للمستجدات على الأرض وتفوق العدو الجوى ولعدم وجود حماية جوية لقواته أثناء تطوير الهجوم ... أو قد يكون الشاذلى على علم مسبق مثل حافظ إسماعيل مستشار السادات للأمن القومى بأن وضع تطوير الهجوم إلى المضايق بالخطة إنما كان بغرض حث القادة الصغار على عدم التوقف بعد نجاح العبور طبقا لما ذكره حافظ إسماعيل فى مذكراته وأفزع به الجمسى وصدمه كما قال الجمسى فى مذكراته ... 

*ثانيا :* هناك مصدرا آخرا وهاما جدا هو "مذكرات حرب أكتوبر" لحافظ إسماعيل .. لأن هذا الرجل كان يشغل منصبا حساسا وهاما للغاية وقت الحرب وهو مستشار الرئيس للأمن القومى .. أى أن السادات كان يثق فيه جدا ، وإن جاز التعبير فيمكن القول بأنه كان مخ السادات الذى يفكر به بالنسبة لأمن مصر عسكريا واستراتيجيا ... أما كتاب السادات "البحث عن الذات"  - وقد قرأته – فأنت تعلم أن السادات قد كتبه وهو حاكم مصر (وأنت تعرف نظام الحكم فى مصر) ورد عليه هيكل بكتابه "خريف الغضب" ، كما كتب هيكل أيضا كتابا بعنوان "عند مفترق الطرق – حرب أكتوبر .. ماذا حدث فيها وماذا حدث بعدها ! " .. وبعد أن قرأت تلك الكتب فى وقت نشر طبعاتها الأولى .. أسقطتها جميعا من حسابى .. !!  .. أما أحمد إسماعيل وزير الحربية والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة فى وقت حرب أكتوبر فلم أعثر له على كتاب كتبه قبل وفاته (وأشك أنه قد كتب كتابا عن حرب أكتوبر قبل وفاته ).. وكل ماعثرت عليه هو بعض أحاديث صحفية له مع هيكل ومع غيره بعد الحرب مباشرة ، وسجلت عندى بعضها وما كان يهمنى أن أعرفه منها ... 

وفى جميع الأحوال .. وعلى سبيل المثال فقط ... نحن نقول عادة : أن بداية اكتشاف أى جريمة هو اختلاف مرتكبيها بعد ارتكابها ... !!.. والشاذلى كان مختلفا مع السادات لدرجة اتهامه بالخيانة ، والسادات كان مختلفا مع الشاذلى لدرجة اتهامه بالجبن والإنهيار مع بداية ثغرة الدفرسوار   ، والجمسى اختلف مع الشاذلى ولكنه نفى صفة الجبن والإنهيارعنه وأكد على جرأته وشجاعته .. ، واتفق الجمسى والشاذلى بأن تدخل السادات فى الشأن العسمكرى أثناء سير المعركة كان تدخلا خاطئا وفى غير محله  ، كما اتفقا أيضا على سوء استثمار السادات للموقف العسكرى  سياسيا ... واختلف حافظ إسماعيل مع الجمسى فى بعض المعلومات وسبب له فزعا على حد قول الجمسى فى مذكراته ، واندهش حافظ الأسد شريك السادات فى قرار الحرب لطول الوقفة التعبوية بعد العبور الناجح لقواتنا واستعادة عشرة كيلومتر شرق القناة وعدم تطوير الهجوم حتى المضايق ، حتى ظن أنه قد تم الإتفاق على شيئ آخر من وراء ظهره ، فضغط على السادات للبدأ فى تطوير الهجوم فى اتجاه المضايق تخفيفا للضغط على الجبهة السورية وتنفيذا لخطة الحرب المتفق عليها  ... وباختصار لو قرأت على مهل كل من كتبوا عن حرب أكتوبر من قادتها العسكريين والسياسيين وعن مسارها العسكرى حتى نهايتها بثغرة الدفرسوار وحصار الجيش الثالث ومدينة السويس واحتلال ميناء الأدبية وقطع طريق السويس القاهرة الصحراوى .. لوجدت اختلافا بينهم جميعا يصل أحيانا إلى حد الإتهام بالخيانة .. ولا أُعلى من شأن أحدهم على الآخر ، فهم ليسوا آلهة أو ملائكة أو قديسين .. بل هم جميعا بشر ... ولكنى قد أهتم أكثر بما قاله قائد المعركة على الأرض احتراما للتخصص ..    وعندما يختلفون ويتصادمون بهذا الشكل فى أمور قد وقعت أثناء سير المعركة العسكرية ... إذن فهناك جريمة أو قل للتخفيف هناك أسرارا وأخطاءا  ، وكان يجب تشكيل لجنة محايدة بعد انتهاء الحرب مباشرة للتحقيق فى هذه الإختلافات وفى تلك الأخطاء .. ولكن لم يحدث ولن يحدث ... لأن مثل هذه اللجنة لايتم تشكيلها إلا فى الدول المحترمة التى يكون فيها الشعب سيدا لمصلحته ... ولقد قلت فيما سبق .. أن هذا كله لايقلل إطلاقا من بطولة الجندى المصرى .. ولايقلل أيضا من النصر الذى حققه الجيش المصرى برجاله قبل عتاده .. بالإضافة إلى أن نجاح العدو فى جعل الجيش الثالث محاصرا وفى مصيدة نيرانه .. فإن قواته وبسبب هذا الحصار جعلت نفسها أيضا فى مصيدة وكلفته إن طال الحصار استمرار حالة التعبئة العامة التى لن يصبر عليها كثيرا ... أى أن العدو لم يحقق نصرا حاسما بثغرته وحصاره للجيش الثالث ... ولكن هناك أسرار وجريمة .. وسوف ينكشف كل ذلك مع الزمن بعد أن تنتهى عهود من يحاصرون تلك الأسرار لمصلحتهم ... أما تفسير أى أشياء بأى شيئ فهو متاح للجميع ولن ينتهى الجدل فى شأن تلك الأشياء حتى تتضح تلك الأسرار ويتم عرضها بشفافية فى عصر آخر أتمنى أن يكون قريبا لكى نتعلم بطريقة صحيحة من تجاربنا ...

----------


## الصاعق

> **
> 
> *تبقى النتيجة*
> 3-1 
> *ويبقى سؤال واحد*
> *من هو الحكم*
> *ومن هم مساعدين الحكم*
> *؟!*
> *هل هم المؤرخين*
> ...


*أسئلة ممتازة، وإجابتها الوحيدة هو في قراة المصادر الأربعة وإعمال التفكير فيها بشكل منطقي وعلى اعتبار إن كتابي الشاذلي والسادات على وجه الخصوص هما كتابات خصامية كتبت إثبات وجهة نظر معينة ضد طرف أخر، على عكس كتابي الجمسي وجمال حماد والذان ركزا على التأريخ العسكري لأحداث الحرب*

----------


## الصاعق

> أخى العزيز وابن صديقى الحبيب أحد أبطال أكتوبر 
> 
> *أولا* : خطة الحرب التى صدق عليها الشاذلى كانت تطوير الهجوم فى اتجاه المضايق والسيطرة عليها .. ولكن الخطط العسكرية ليست خططا جامدة .. وهى حينما توضع كمشروع كبير وكسيناريو إنما تخضع فى حركتها أثناء التنفيذ إلى درجة عالية من احتمالات التغير والتحديث طبقا للأحداث المستجدة .. ولم يقل الشاذلى فى مذكراته صراحة بأن الخطة التى صدق عليها خلت من تطوير الهجوم حتى المضايق .. ولكنه قال أنه رفض التطوير طبقا للمستجدات على الأرض وتفوق العدو الجوى ولعدم وجود حماية جوية لقواته أثناء تطوير الهجوم ... أو قد يكون الشاذلى على علم مسبق مثل حافظ إسماعيل مستشار السادات للأمن القومى بأن وضع تطوير الهجوم إلى المضايق بالخطة إنما كان بغرض حث القادة الصغار على عدم التوقف بعد نجاح العبور طبقا لما ذكره حافظ إسماعيل فى مذكراته وأفزع به الجمسى وصدمه كما قال الجمسى فى مذكراته ... 
> 
> *ثانيا :* هناك مصدرا آخرا وهاما جدا هو "مذكرات حرب أكتوبر" لحافظ إسماعيل .. لأن هذا الرجل كان يشغل منصبا حساسا وهاما للغاية وقت الحرب وهو مستشار الرئيس للأمن القومى .. أى أن السادات كان يثق فيه جدا ، وإن جاز التعبير فيمكن القول بأنه كان مخ السادات الذى يفكر به بالنسبة لأمن مصر عسكريا واستراتيجيا ... أما كتاب السادات "البحث عن الذات" - وقد قرأته – فأنت تعلم أن السادات قد كتبه وهو حاكم مصر (وأنت تعرف نظام الحكم فى مصر) ورد عليه هيكل بكتابه "خريف الغضب" ، كما كتب هيكل أيضا كتابا بعنوان "عند مفترق الطرق – حرب أكتوبر .. ماذا حدث فيها وماذا حدث بعدها ! " .. وبعد أن قرأت تلك الكتب فى وقت نشر طبعاتها الأولى .. أسقطتها جميعا من حسابى .. !! .. أما أحمد إسماعيل وزير الحربية والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة فى وقت حرب أكتوبر فلم أعثر له على كتاب كتبه قبل وفاته (وأشك أنه قد كتب كتابا عن حرب أكتوبر قبل وفاته ).. وكل ماعثرت عليه هو بعض أحاديث صحفية له مع هيكل ومع غيره بعد الحرب مباشرة ، وسجلت عندى بعضها وما كان يهمنى أن أعرفه منها ... 
> 
> وفى جميع الأحوال .. وعلى سبيل المثال فقط ... نحن نقول عادة : أن بداية اكتشاف أى جريمة هو اختلاف مرتكبيها بعد ارتكابها ... !!.. والشاذلى كان مختلفا مع السادات لدرجة اتهامه بالخيانة ، والسادات كان مختلفا مع الشاذلى لدرجة اتهامه بالجبن والإنهيار مع بداية ثغرة الدفرسوار ، والجمسى اختلف مع الشاذلى ولكنه نفى صفة الجبن والإنهيارعنه وأكد على جرأته وشجاعته .. ، واتفق الجمسى والشاذلى بأن تدخل السادات فى الشأن العسمكرى أثناء سير المعركة كان تدخلا خاطئا وفى غير محله ، كما اتفقا أيضا على سوء استثمار السادات للموقف العسكرى سياسيا ... واختلف حافظ إسماعيل مع الجمسى فى بعض المعلومات وسبب له فزعا على حد قول الجمسى فى مذكراته ، واندهش حافظ الأسد شريك السادات فى قرار الحرب لطول الوقفة التعبوية بعد العبور الناجح لقواتنا واستعادة عشرة كيلومتر شرق القناة وعدم تطوير الهجوم حتى المضايق ، حتى ظن أنه قد تم الإتفاق على شيئ آخر من وراء ظهره ، فضغط على السادات للبدأ فى تطوير الهجوم فى اتجاه المضايق تخفيفا للضغط على الجبهة السورية وتنفيذا لخطة الحرب المتفق عليها ... وباختصار لو قرأت على مهل كل من كتبوا عن حرب أكتوبر من قادتها العسكريين والسياسيين وعن مسارها العسكرى حتى نهايتها بثغرة الدفرسوار وحصار الجيش الثالث ومدينة السويس واحتلال ميناء الأدبية وقطع طريق السويس القاهرة الصحراوى .. لوجدت اختلافا بينهم جميعا يصل أحيانا إلى حد الإتهام بالخيانة .. ولا أُعلى من شأن أحدهم على الآخر ، فهم ليسوا آلهة أو ملائكة أو قديسين .. بل هم جميعا بشر ... ولكنى قد أهتم أكثر بما قاله قائد المعركة على الأرض احتراما للتخصص .. وعندما يختلفون ويتصادمون بهذا الشكل فى أمور قد وقعت أثناء سير المعركة العسكرية ... إذن فهناك جريمة أو قل للتخفيف هناك أسرارا وأخطاءا ، وكان يجب تشكيل لجنة محايدة بعد انتهاء الحرب مباشرة للتحقيق فى هذه الإختلافات وفى تلك الأخطاء .. ولكن لم يحدث ولن يحدث ... لأن مثل هذه اللجنة لايتم تشكيلها إلا فى الدول المحترمة التى يكون فيها الشعب سيدا لمصلحته ... ولقد قلت فيما سبق .. أن هذا كله لايقلل إطلاقا من بطولة الجندى المصرى .. ولايقلل أيضا من النصر الذى حققه الجيش المصرى برجاله قبل عتاده .. بالإضافة إلى أن نجاح العدو فى جعل الجيش الثالث محاصرا وفى مصيدة نيرانه .. فإن قواته وبسبب هذا الحصار جعلت نفسها أيضا فى مصيدة وكلفته إن طال الحصار استمرار حالة التعبئة العامة التى لن يصبر عليها كثيرا ... أى أن العدو لم يحقق نصرا حاسما بثغرته وحصاره للجيش الثالث ... ولكن هناك أسرار وجريمة .. وسوف ينكشف كل ذلك مع الزمن بعد أن تنتهى عهود من يحاصرون تلك الأسرار لمصلحتهم ... أما تفسير أى أشياء بأى شيئ فهو متاح للجميع ولن ينتهى الجدل فى شأن تلك الأشياء حتى تتضح تلك الأسرار ويتم عرضها بشفافية فى عصر آخر أتمنى أن يكون قريبا لكى نتعلم بطريقة صحيحة من تجاربنا ...


*اتفق معك تماماً يا والدي العزيز، كان يجب أن تقام لجنة لمحاسبة المسؤولين عن الأخطاء المؤثرة التي وقعت في الحرب أو حتى لتحديد المسؤولية.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[

أرجو ألا اكون قد خرجت عن النص . فقط أردت أن أحيكم وسعيد بالحوار بين ابنى الحبيب الصاعق وأساتذته من ابطال حرب أكتوبر المهندس / عاطف هلال والدكتور جمال الشربينى .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## جمال النجار

> *الأخ الفاضل أحمد محمود* 
> 
> *أرحب بك فى قاعة السياسة ، كما أرحب بأول مشاركة لك على صفحات منتدى أبناء مصر .. والإجابة على ما سألت ، وخاصة بعد أن حصلت على نسخة من كتاب الشاذلى عن حرب أكتوبر 73 سوف تجدها واضحة عبر كتابه فى إجاباته عن الأسئلة التى طرحها فى مقدمة كتابه (الطبعة الأولى ) ... والأسئلة هى كما مايلى طبقا لما ذكره فى تلك المقدمة :*
> 
> 
> 
> *"على الرغم من صدور كتب كثيرة عن حرب اكتوبر 1973 بين العرب واسرائيل، إلا انه مازال هناك الكثير من الحقائق الخافية، التى لم يتعرض لها احد حتى الان، كما ان ثمة حقائق اخرى قام بعضهم بتشويهها، أحياناً عن جهل، واحياناً اخرى عن خطأ متعمد لاخفاء هذه الحقائق، ومن بين الموضوعات التى مازالت غامضة تبرز التساؤلات الاتية:*
> 
> 1-لماذا لم تقم القوات المصرية بهجوم نحو الشرق بعد نجاحها فى عبور قناة السويس، ولماذا لم تستول على المضائق فى سيناء؟
> ...


استاذى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال
اسمح لى بدايه ان احيى كاتب الموضوع فيجب الانسمح لاسرائيل بسرقه نصر اكتوبر المجيد فقد دفعت مصر ثمن هذا النصر العبقرى بارواح ودماء ومعاناه افضل واشرف وانبل ابنائها
ولا يمكن الحديث عن حرب اكتوبر دون ان نبدا كلماتنا بتوجيه التحيه الى ارواح الشهداء والرجال الذين بذلوا الدم والعرق ثمنا لهذا النصر وعلى راسهم الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى رئيس اركان حرب القوات المسلحه المصريه فى معارك اكتوبر والاب الشرعى الحقيقى لنصر اكتوبر المجيد

استاذى الفاضل قبل ان احاول الاجابه على اسئلتك الكريمه اسمح لى ان اصحح معلومه صغيرة جاءت فى ردك الاولى على هذا الموضوع وهى خاصه بالصواريخ القاهر والظافر حيث تقول فى ردك ( وبعد النكسة تهامسنا كشباب أين "القاهر" و "الظافر" ولماذا لم يتم استخدامها فى الحرب .. وعلمنا أن ماكان يسير أمامنا فى الإستعراضات لم يكن سوى بعض الهياكل الخشبية المطلية بلون الصواريخ ... !! .)
استاذى الفاضل
كانت هناك محاولات مصريه قبل حرب يونيو 67 لصناعه وتطوير صواريخ مصريه ارض ارض بمساعدة بعض العلماء الالمان 
وتم انتاج عدد من الصواريخ اطلق عليها اسم القاهر والظافر وكانت قيد التطوير بمساعدة العلماء الالمان لزيادة مداها وزيادة قدرة التحكم بها لضمان دقه اصابه اعلى 
وكان يتم استعراض تلك الصواريخ فى اعياد الثورة المصريه 
ولكن
نجحت امريكا واسرائيل بالترهيب الذى وصل حد اغتيال عدد من العلماء الالمان والترغيب بفرص عمل ومبالغ اكبر فى اقناع العلماء الالمان بوقف مساعدتهم لمصر 
وقد تم تخزين كميات الصواريخ التى تم انتاجها من القاهر واللظافر والتى كانت تحت التطوير بعد هزيمه يونيو 67 
وفى حرب اكتوبر تم استخدام هذه الصواريخ فى التمهيد النيرانى للمدفعيه بعد ان تم اطلاق اسم التين والزيتون عليها

والان اسمح لى ان احاول الاجابه الى اسئلتك الكريمه

لماذا لم تقم القوات المصرية بهجوم نحو الشرق بعد نجاحها فى عبور قناة السويس، ولماذا لم تستول على المضائق فى سيناء؟[/font]

استاذى الفاضل
وضعت الخطه المصريه بدر لتنفذ على مرحلتين 
المرحله الاولى اقتحام قناه السويس والاستيلاء على خط بارليف وتحرير مساحه من الارض بعمق 10/12 كيلو متر شرق القناه والتمسك بالارض وتكبيد العدو اكبر قدر ممكن من الخسائر

وبعد وقفه تعبويه او بدون وحسب تطور اعمال القتال وامكانيات القوات المسلحه يتم تطوير الهجوم شرقا للوصول الى المداخل الشرقيه للممرات

وهنا ننتبه الى ذلك الشرط الذى ارتبط به تطوير الهجوم
تطور اعمال القتال وامكانيات القوات المسلحه المصريه

ومن المعروف ان الفرق المشاه الخمسه التى عربت القناه كانت كلها فرق مشاه مرتجل يستخدم العربات ذات العجل فى نقل الافراد والاسلحه والمعدات والذخائر والتعيينات والوقود وقطع الغيار
وهو ما يحتم السير على الطرق الاسفلتيه ولنتصر ارتال فرقه مشاه قوامها حوالى عشرين الف مقاتل تتحرك على طريق اسفلت ولا تستطيع التحرك خارج الاسفلت 

ولنتذكر ان عمق 10 /12 كيلو الذى حددته الخطه للقوات المصريه فى المرحله الاولى اتخذ بناء على قدرة الدفاع الجوى المصرى على توفير الحمايه للقوات البريه ضد الطيران الاسرائيلى

وهنا نذهب الى يوم 9 اكتوبر 1973 
وكان اللواء الاول مشاه ميكانيكى مكلف بمهمه عبور قناه السويس فى قطاع الجيش الثالث ثم الانطلاق جنبوا لتحرير راس سدر 
وبمجرد خروج وحدات اللواء من تحت مظله الدفاع الجوى تعرض لقصف الطيران الاسرائيلى وابلغ قائد اللواء القيادة انه فقد اكثر من تسعين بالمائه من معداته نتيجه القصف الجوزى الاسرائيلى فلم تشترك اى وحدات بريه اسرائيليه فى التصدى لذلك اللواء

وكانت اشارة حمراء امام القيادة المصريه ان اى وقات مصريه ستخرج من تحت مظله الدفاع الجوى فسيتم تدميرها بواسطه الطيران الاسرائيلى الذى كانت امريكا تقوم بتعويضه عن كل خسائرة اولا باول 

لقد كانت مصر لا تمتلك القدرة على تطوير الهجوم فى اتجاه المضايق واثبتت احداث القتال ذلك

وكان على مصر ان تلتزم بالخطه حيث يتم زيادة زمن الوقفه التعبويه حتى يتم نقل صواريخ الدفاع الجوى فى قواعد متقدمه فى الشرق توفر الحمايه للقوات البريه قبل دفعها 
وقد دفعت مصر الثمن فى فشل معركه تطوير الهجوم

كيف تطور اختراق العدو فى منطقة الدفرسوار يوما بعد يوم، وكيف كانت الخطط التى يضعها العسكريون تنقض من قبل رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الحربية؟[/font][/size]
4-     [font=simplified arabic]من هو المسئول عن حصار الجيش الثالث؟ هل هم القادة العسكريون ام القادة السياسيون؟

استاذى الفاضل
ثغرة الدفرسوار تمثيليه تاليف واعداد واخراج وتنفيذ الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه
وتعبري تمثيليه ليس من عندى فقد وصفها الجنرال اندريه بوفر مدير مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجيه فى فرنسا بانها معركه تليفزيونيه 
هى نجاح تكتيكى محدود لامريكا ( وليس لاسرائيل )
فجميع الدبابات التى شاركت فى الثغرة كانت قادمه راسا من الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه وليس من مخازن الجيش الاسرائيلى وكثير منها اتى باتقمه وافراده
وجميع الطائرات التى شاركت فى تلك المعركه وقامت بتوفير الدعم والحمايه للقروات البريه اتت راسا من امريكا 
وجميع الذخيرة التى اطلقت فى تلك المعركه اتت راسا من امريكا وليس من مخازن الجيش الاسرائيلى 
فقد كان كل ما تمتلكه اسرائيل من ذخائر الطائرات والدبابات والمدفعيه يوم 10 اكتوبر لا يكفيها سوى اربع وعشرين ساعه فقط 

فثغرة الدفرسوار نجاح تكتيى صغير لامريكا ولكنه وضع القوات الاسرائيليه فى موقف حرج جدا حيث كانت هذه القوات رهينه فى يد القوات المصريه 
حيث قامت مصر بعد استقرار الاوضاع ووصول بعض قوات الدعم العربيه من الجزائر والمغرب والسودان وبعد تدخل الرئيس الجزائرى لدى الاتحاد السوفيتى لارسال دبابات واسلحه وذخائر الى مصر على ان تتعهد الجزائر بدفع ثمنها نقدا بوضع خطه اطلق عليها اسم الخطه شامل بهدف القضاء على القوات الاسرائيليه فى الثغرة وابادتها
وعين اللواء سعد مأمون قائدا لقوات الخطه شامل 
ورصدت امريكا ما يحدث وادركت عزم مصر وقدرتها الى القضاء على القوات الاسرائيليه فى الثغرة

وكانت التهديدات الامريكيه الجادة الى السادات بانه لو نفذ خطته فان امريكا ستدخل الحرب بصورة علنيه ضد مصر

فثغرة الدفرسوار فى حقيقتها فيلم امريكى كان يهدف الى ان يكون فى يد امريكا واسرائيل ما يساومان به مصر فى المفاوضات بعد الهزيمه المدويه التى لحقت بهم فى سيناء 
ولكن 
جاءت بعض الاخطاء المصريه وبعض الارتباك فى البدايه الى ذلك النجاح المحدود الذى حققته امريكا واسرائيل 
ولكن كانوا هم ايضا اول واكثر من يعلم انهم وضعوا قواتهم فى فخ 
فخ تعهدت امريكا باخراجهم منه مهما كان الثمن 

المدهش ان قادة الجيش الاسرائيلى كانوا يعلمون خطورة العبور الى الغرب وكانوا يعارضونه بشدة
ولكن
امام الالحاح الامريكى 
وامام تعهد امريكا بانقاذهم من الكارثه مهما كان الثمن قبلوا الدخول الى هذه المغامرة

وهنا انبه القارىء
فى محادثات الكيلو 101 لفك الاشتباك 
كان الطلب المصرى هو العودة الى خط وقف اطلاق النار يوم 22 اكتوبر
وهو ما يعنى بقاء القوات الاسرائيليه غرب القناه فى المساحه التى احتلتها بالقتال حتى صدور قرار وقف اطلاق النار من مجلس الامن يوم 22 اكتوبر

والمدهش ان اسرائيل هى من رفض الطلب المصرى واصر على الرفض رغم انه يتيح لاسرائيل الحتفاظ بقواتها غرب القناه

ولكنا كما قلنا كانت القيادة الاسرائيليه اول واكثر من يعلم ان تواجدهم غرب القناه فخ مميت 

وكان المطلب الاسرائيلى ان يتم التفاوض على اساس سماح مصر بانسحاب جميع القوات الاسرائيليه من غرب القناه بل وانسحاب القوات الاسرائيليه فى سيناء الى المداخل الغربيه للمرات على عمق خمسه وثلاثون كيلو مترا رغم ان كل ما كانت مصر قد حررته بالقتال لا يتجاوز شريط بعمق 10 / 12 كيلو متر

لقد كانت حرب اكتوبر هى الزلزال والطوفان الذى اكتسح اسرائيل 
ومازال المخطط الاسرائيلى يعانى من الارتباك اثر هذه الحرب الى اليوم

يكفى ان نتذكر ان اسرائيل منذ قيامها عام 48 كانت تتوسع على حساب الارض العربيه

حتى جاء اكتوبر المجيد
وانتصرت مصر نصرا عبقريا تحدى فيه ابناء مصر المستحيل وقهروه

واجبرت اسرائيل على الانسحاب تحت وطأه الهزيمه العسكريه 
وبدأ عصر انكماش الدوله اليهوديه 
وهو تطور اصاب المخطط الصهيونى بالارتباك الى اليوم
تحيه الى شهداء مصر وابطالها الذين قهروا المستحيل
وتحيه الى قائد النصر والاب الشرعى له الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى
فائق تقديرى واحترامى للجميع
جمال النجار

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> استاذى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال
> اسمح لى بدايه ان احيى كاتب الموضوع فيجب الانسمح لاسرائيل بسرقه نصر اكتوبر المجيد فقد دفعت مصر ثمن هذا النصر العبقرى بارواح ودماء ومعاناه افضل واشرف وانبل ابنائها
> ولا يمكن الحديث عن حرب اكتوبر دون ان نبدا كلماتنا بتوجيه التحيه الى ارواح الشهداء والرجال الذين بذلوا الدم والعرق ثمنا لهذا النصر وعلى راسهم الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى رئيس اركان حرب القوات المسلحه المصريه فى معارك اكتوبر والاب الشرعى الحقيقى لنصر اكتوبر المجيد
> 
> استاذى الفاضل قبل ان احاول الاجابه على اسئلتك الكريمه اسمح لى ان اصحح معلومه صغيرة جاءت فى ردك الاولى على هذا الموضوع وهى خاصه بالصواريخ القاهر والظافر حيث تقول فى ردك ( وبعد النكسة تهامسنا كشباب أين "القاهر" و "الظافر" ولماذا لم يتم استخدامها فى الحرب .. وعلمنا أن ماكان يسير أمامنا فى الإستعراضات لم يكن سوى بعض الهياكل الخشبية المطلية بلون الصواريخ ... !! .)
> استاذى الفاضل
> كانت هناك محاولات مصريه قبل حرب يونيو 67 لصناعه وتطوير صواريخ مصريه ارض ارض بمساعدة بعض العلماء الالمان 
> وتم انتاج عدد من الصواريخ اطلق عليها اسم القاهر والظافر وكانت قيد التطوير بمساعدة العلماء الالمان لزيادة مداها وزيادة قدرة التحكم بها لضمان دقه اصابه اعلى 
> وكان يتم استعراض تلك الصواريخ فى اعياد الثورة المصريه 
> ...



وكأنك تكلم أناس لم يعايشوا على الطبيعة
تلك اللحظات
أين فى كلامكم بأعلاه
حصار الجيش الثالث كله
وأى حرب هذه
التى تدخلها
مصر
وهى غير مستعده لها تماما
بحجة




> وكان على مصر ان تلتزم بالخطه حيث يتم زيادة زمن الوقفه التعبويه حتى يتم نقل صواريخ الدفاع الجوى فى قواعد متقدمه فى الشرق توفر الحمايه للقوات البريه قبل دفعها 
>  وقد دفعت مصر الثمن فى فشل معركه تطوير الهجوم



أعرف لواء متقاعد
فى شبابه
لم يشترك فى هذه الحرب
أتدرى لماذا
لأن سلاحه الروسى الذى تدرب عليه
لم تكن أجزاء رئيسية منه قد وصلت بعد
من الإتحاد السوفييتى

نريد شهادة واحد مصرى
كان محاصر مع باقى قوات الجيش الثالث
وإلا فلتصمت الألسنه

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*كتاب حرب أكتوبر (مذكرات الشاذلى) هو الكتاب الوحيد عن حرب أكتوبر الذى صدر عند الحرب دون أذن أو رقابة من السلطات المصرية .. وذلك بعكس الأخرى التى نشرت بواسطة القادة العسكريين أو بواسطة الصحفيين، فقد خضعت جميعها لرقابة وزارة الدفاع المصرية قبل النشر. وقد أعيد طباعة كتاب حرب أكتوبر عام 2003 بعد إضافة ثلاثة أبواب خصصت جميعها للرد على التعليقات التى ظهرت فى كتب الآخرى عن حرب أكتوبر.*
*المحارب البطل المهندس / عاطف هلال* 
*لقد قرات كل مداخلاتك فى الموضوع كلمه كلمه وحرف حرف* 
*وقد لمست مصداقيه فى القول والتعبير لم اعهدها من قبل والجديه فى الحياد الفكرى لاظهار الحق فقط الذى نفتقده الان كما نفتقد الاحساس بالوطن . دون المغلاه فى انتقاد احد لحساب احدا اخر* 
*اشكرك على صدق القول واخلاصك فى حب الوطن دون اى تأثيرات شخصيه* 
*فمهما طال الليل حتما سيأتى النهار* 
*ومصر دائما صابره على محن طويله الامد صبرا يليه عاصفه تقلع كل الاشجار التى اكلت الديدان جزورها* 
*اطيب تحياتى لك* 
*ومصر عامره بالخير الى يوم القيامه*

----------


## atefhelal

> *كتاب حرب أكتوبر (مذكرات الشاذلى) هو الكتاب الوحيد عن حرب أكتوبر الذى صدر عند الحرب دون أذن أو رقابة من السلطات المصرية .. وذلك بعكس الأخرى التى نشرت بواسطة القادة العسكريين أو بواسطة الصحفيين، فقد خضعت جميعها لرقابة وزارة الدفاع المصرية قبل النشر. وقد أعيد طباعة كتاب حرب أكتوبر عام 2003 بعد إضافة ثلاثة أبواب خصصت جميعها للرد على التعليقات التى ظهرت فى كتب الآخرى عن حرب أكتوبر.*
> *المحارب البطل المهندس / عاطف هلال* 
> *لقد قرات كل مداخلاتك فى الموضوع كلمه كلمه وحرف حرف* 
> *وقد لمست مصداقيه فى القول والتعبير لم اعهدها من قبل والجديه فى الحياد الفكرى لاظهار الحق فقط الذى نفتقده الان كما نفتقد الاحساس بالوطن . دون المغلاه فى انتقاد احد لحساب احدا اخر* 
> *اشكرك على صدق القول واخلاصك فى حب الوطن دون اى تأثيرات شخصيه* 
> *فمهما طال الليل حتما سيأتى النهار* 
> *ومصر دائما صابره على محن طويله الامد صبرا يليه عاصفه تقلع كل الاشجار التى اكلت الديدان جزورها* 
> *اطيب تحياتى لك* 
> *ومصر عامره بالخير الى يوم القيامه*




أمل مصر الدائم هو فى شبابها ... ولولا شباب مصر المؤهل الذين كانوا يمثلون الطبقة المتوسطة فى مصر ، ولولا الحماس وروح الثأر لهزيمة مصر فى يونيو 67 التى استولت على كيانه  كله ، لما كانت التضحيات البطولية فى حرب الإستنزاف ، ولما كان العبور الجسور ونصر أكتوبر 1973 ... فالطبقة المتوسطة فى أى مجتمع هى الطبقة الفاعلة فى أى مجتمع التى تحرك ماتحتها وتقوده وتحفز مافوقها على العمل القيادى الجرئ لصالح المجتمع ككل أمنيا وسياسيا وإقتصاديا وإجتماعيا وثقافيا ... ولقد انكمشت فى الأجيال التى تلتنا تلك الطبقة المتوسطة للأسف وقلت فاعليتها حيث هبط معظمها إلى قاع المجتمع مع الطبقة الفقيرة طبقا لمؤشرات الفقر الثلاثة (الفقر فى الدخل – فقر فى الرعاية الصحية – فقر فى التعليم والتأهيل وفرص العمل الآمنة ) .. وارتفع القليل جدا من تلك الطبقة إلى الطبقة الأعلى الغنية بنظام التسلق والوساطة ، وهو ارتفاع هش وهائم لاتسنده أية دعائم من طبقة وسطى حقيقية ، فلم يتمكنوا سوى من الوصول إلى قمم باردة مستفزة لاتفيد المجتمع فى شيئ ولاتفيد مستقبل مصر ومكانتها بين الأمم فى أى شيئ ...   

هل تعلم ياأخى أن الدفعة 21 ضباط احتياط التى كنت منها ، وهى دفعة مابعد النكسة مباشرة ، كانت أول دفعة من المؤهلات العالية .. وكان معظم أفراد تلك الدفعة من المهندسين من المعافين من الخدمة العسكرية بسبب "لم يصبهم الدور" وسلموا أنفسهم من أعمالهم بناءا على نداء من عبد الناصر تم نشره فى كل الصحف اليومية  لأنهم أحسوا أن هذا النداء هو نداء من ضمير الوطن وهو نداء من أجل شعب مصر وأطفال مصر ومستقبل أجيال مصر ... هذه الدفعة تمردت على نظام التعليم العسكرى فى كلية الضباط الإحتياط بالإضراب والإعتصامات .. رغم أن الإضراب فى أى نظام عسكرى هو جريمة عسكرية كبرى ، وإخلال جسيم بما يسمى بالضبط والربط العسكرى ، ولم يحدث ذلك أبدا من قبل ، وأعتقد أنه لم يحدث بعد ذلك ... 

رفضنا هذا الوقت الطويل العبثى الذى كان يضيع فى تعليمنا صفا وانتباه وكتفان سلاح وجنبا سلاح بالعدد 1 - 2 .. هب .. الخ ... فقرروا حبسنا  خميس وجمعة ، واختاروا عشرة منا وضعوهم فى الحبس الإنفرادى ، فاتفقنا مساء الخميس فى العنابر بأن نقتحم بوابة كلية ضباط الإحتياط (كانت بألماظة) بالملابس المدنية ونخرج فى موجة واحدة ... وفعلناها دون خوف من أى عواقب، ولاحقونا بالشرطة العسكرية فى ميدان الإسماعيلية ولم تستطع الشرطة العسكرية أن تفعل شيئا لأننا كنا بالملابس المدنية ونحمل بطاقات تحقيق شخصية مدنية .. وكنا قد اتفقنا على العودة مساء الجمعة الساعة العاشرة وأن ندخل من بوابة الكلية فى موجة واحدة ... وإعتبر مدير الكلية وكبير المعلمين (كبير المعلمين كان وقتها معلق الكرة الشهير "زيوار" وكان برتبة عميد) .. أن ماحدث كان تمردا وتم حبسنا فى العنابر .. ولم يمضى يوم واحد على هذا الحبس إلا وأخرجونا من العنابر وجاءونا بمجموعة ضباط من الشئون المعنوية يرأسها لواء لإقناعنا بأن كل جيوش العالم تتعلم صفا وانتباه وسلام سلاح وكتفان سلاح .. الخ بالعدد 1  .. هب ، وذلك من أجل التعود على الضبط والربط العسكرى .. باختصار .. أفهمناهم أننا فى حرب ولسنا أغبياء لكى نتعلم ذلك فى أكثر من شهر وعن طريق صف ضابط متطوع لايعلم عن الحرب شيئا  .. ويجب عليهم التفكير بالتركيز على مناهج فنون القتال والإشتباك والرماية واللياقة البدنية ... وأخيرا تم لنا ماأردناه .. هذه هى ياأخى الطبقة الوسطى وأهميتها فى أى مجتمع  ...

هذه الدفعة ذهبت إلى الجبهة بعد إتمام الفرق المتخصصة .. وكانت أساسا فى إعادة بناء القوات المسلحة من جديد بعد النكسة .. حيث كانت تتشكل الكتيبة على سبيل المثال من ضابط عامل برتبة صاغ (مرتبها الحقيقى عقيد) ورئيس عمليات ضابط عامل برتبة نقيب (مرتبها الحقيقى مقدم) وعدد أربع ضباط احتياط مؤهلات عليا يقودون سرايا الكتيبة وفصائلها وخدماتها .. ودخلت القوات المسلحة المصرية حرب أكتوبر بعد أن استكملت تشكيلاتها ومرتباتها من الضباط والصف والجنود – أى حوالى 35 ضابط بكل كتيبة بدلا من 6 ضباط ... 

وهناك أشياء كثيرة يجب أن يفهمها شباب اليوم .. أولها وأهمها كيف تم إعداد شباب 6 أكتوبر للحرب تدريبا وتأهيلا على أعلى مستوى ، وتطعيما معنويا ونفسيا مكثفا لجو المعركة القادمة .. فتحقق النصر بالرجال قبل العتاد أو الإمكانيات .. وإذا أردنا أن نتعلم ونخرج بنتيجة ننصح بها  قادة مصر وحكامها الحاليين قبل شعبها .. نقارن مقارنة بسيطة كيف كانت نكسة يونيو 1967 وكيف كان نصر أكتوبر 1973 .... وهما نقيضان من ناحية استخدام الإمكانات المتاحة .. ففى حين أجمع المؤرخون العسكريون بلا استثناء بأن إمكانات القوات المسلحة المصرية كانت أكبر من إمكانات القوات المسلحة الإسرائيلية أيام النكسة والهزيمة .. ولكن تم تبديدها على رمال سيناء ، ومُنى الجيش المصرى بهزيمة نكراء ، ومُنيت مصر بالنكسة والإهانة ...  فى المقابل كانت إمكانات القوات المسلحة المصرية فى حرب أكتوبر أقل من إمكانات القوات المسلحة الإسرائيلية ولكنها أحسنت استخدام هذه الإمكانات فخاضت حربا هجومية بصواريخ دفاعية (صواريخ الدفاع الجوى سام 6 ومنظومة الدفاع الجوى الثابتة التى حمت سماء مصر ) ، وحطمت أكبر مانع عسكرى عرفه التاريخ العسكرى فى 6 ساعات فقط ...  وهنا يجب أن نفهم أن الشباب المؤهل الذى تم إعداده جيدا كان وراء هذا النصر قبل الإمكانيات وقبل القادة ... وهنا يجب أن يفهم حكام مصر أيضا أنه مع إهمال شباب مصر وتهميشه لا أمل فى النصر فى أى مجال أمنى أو سياسى أو إقتصادى أو إجتماعى .. ويجب أن يضع هؤلاء الحكام (إن كانوا يحكمون فعلا من أجل مصر) الموارد البشرية على قمة اهتمامهم قبل أى موارد أخرى ... * وتعريف الفقر فى أى مجتمع عند حكماء علم السياسة والإقتصاد ليس هو الفقر الناتج عن الفقر فى الموارد الممكنة والمتاحة ولكنه هو الفقر الناتج عن فقر البشر فى حسن استثمار الموارد المتاحة وفى القدرة على خلق موارد جديدة* ... أى أن التعليم الجيد والتأهيل والرعاية الصحية وخلق فرص عمل مناسبة وآمنة لشباب مصر يجب أن يكون الشغل الشاغل  لحكام مصر ، ولا يتركون هذا الشأن كاملا ليتولاه القطاع الخاص والمستثمرون  .. فلا توجد دولة محترمة تضع مسئولية التعليم وخاصة فى المرحلة الإبتدائية الإجبارية على المستثمرين والقطاع الخاص .. من مدارس فرنسية وإنجليزية وأمريكية وألمانية وحتى صينية وخلافه ... فتكون النتيجة  تعليما عشوائيا بما يسمى عندنا بالتعليم الخاص فى هذه المرحلة الهامة فى بناء المواطن وبناء انتماؤه لبلده  .. أما التعليم الحكومى فليس هو بتعليم على الإطلاق ويتسرب منه أطفال مصر دائما إلى حيث الأمية والجهل والبلادة و "اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفوش" ... يجب أن يعلم حكام مصر أنه لا يوجد تعليم خاص فى هذه المرحلة الهامة فى أى بلد محترم إلا لذوى الإحتياجات الخاصة أو للجاليات الأجنبية ..  فهل اصبح أطفال مصر من أبناء محدثى النعمة وأغنياء الفترة والنظام من الجاليات الأجنبية .. وأصبح باقى الشعب محاصرا  رغم أنفه بالجهل واللاتعليم فى فصول التعليم الحكومى الأولى ... ثم تتوقعون بعد ذلك نصرا لمصر فى أى معركة قادمة لامحالة أو فى أى مجال سياسى أو اقتصادى أو إجتماعى أو تتوقعون أمنا وأمانا لمصر مع تهميش شباب مصر وإضمحلال الطبقة المتوسطة وضياعها بالفقر والتجهيل والقهر .. لك الله يامصر

----------


## جمال النجار

> وكأنك تكلم أناس لم يعايشوا على الطبيعة
> تلك اللحظات
> أين فى كلامكم بأعلاه
> حصار الجيش الثالث كله
> وأى حرب هذه
> التى تدخلها
> مصر
> وهى غير مستعده لها تماما
> بحجة
> ...









استاذى الفاضل الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
بل اعلم يقينا انه هناك الكثيرين الذين عايشوا على الطبيعه احداث نصر اكتوبر المجيد
ولكن اسمح لى ان اتساءل عن معنى كلمه الطبيعه فى ردك الكريم
فتلك الطبيعه تختلف طبقا لمكان الفرد
فهناك من عايش احداث تلك الحرب وهو فى منزله يتابعها عبر وسائل الاعلام كانها فيلم سينمائى شيق
وهناك من عايشها فى منزله عبر وسائل الاعلام ايضا ولكنه عايشها وهو يدرك انها اخطر الايام فى تاريخ وطنه 
وهناك من عايشها وهو داخل القوات المسلحه فى مكان لا يسمح له بالمشاركه فى القتال ولا بالالمام بالصورة الكامله لما يحدث
وهناك من عايشها وهويخوض غمار معاركها ولكن مكانه ايضا لا يسمح له بالالمام بالصورة الكامله لما يحدث
وهناك عايشها فى مراكز بالقوات المسلحه اتاحت له الالمام بكل ما يحدث
وايضا هناك بيننا من عايشها فى سن صغيرة لم تتح له الالمام بكل ما حدث ومازال مكتفيا الى اليوم بذلك
وهناك من عايشها فى سن صغيرة ولكنه صمم على ان يلم بكل ما حدث عبر قراءاته ومتابعته وبحثه عما صدر عن ذلك النصر العبقرى

هكذا ترى ان ذلك الواقع يختلف من انسان الى انسان 

الكارثه الكبرى عندما ياتى من كان بعيدا عن تلك الاحداث وشاهدها كانها فيلم سينمائى عبر بعض وسائل الاعلام ثم يدخل مندفعا مناقشا دون ان يعد نفسه جيدا بالقراة والبحث العميق حول موضوع الحوار

فاذا كان موضوع الحوار هو نصر عبقرى اجمع العالم اجمع عليه حققته القوات المسلحه المصريه ودفعت ثمنه بارواح ودماء افضل واشرف ابناء مصر
هنا ينبغى ان نتوقف بشدة وان يكون كل حرف فى كلماتنا دقيق فمن العار ان نهدر تضحيات اشرف وانبل ابناء هذا الوطن عبر الانقياد الى بعض وسائل الاعلام الغبيه فى افضل حالاتها والعميله فى واقعها


استاذى الفاضل
اسمح لى ان انتقل الى تلك الكلمات فى ردك
( أين فى كلامكم بأعلاه
حصار الجيش الثالث كله )

استاذى الفاضل
فى العلم العسكرى تطلق كلمه حصار على وحدة عسكريه تم فرض طوق كامل من قوات العدو عليها بمعنى اخر اصبحت تقع وسط دائرة مغلقه من قوات العدو تحيط بها من جميع الانحاء بحيث تمنع عنها اى امداد ولا يوجد اى طريق امام قيادتها لامدادها او اى قدرة على التدخل لفك الحصار عنها 
وهو ما يعنى تعرض هذه القوة للفناء عقب نفاذ مؤونتها من الطعام والمياه 
ولا يكون امام هذه القوة سوى الاستسلام او الصمود والقتال حتى الموت 
وهو موقف لم تتعرض له سوى قوة موقع كبريت ( كتيبه الشهيدالبطل ابراهيم عبدالتواب والتى انتهى حصارها بانسحاب القوات الاسرائيليه من حولها طبقا لاتفاقيه فك الاشتباك بعد حصار دام 134 يوم )
بينما استسلم موقع لسان بور توفيق الاسرائيلى للقوات المصريه بعد حصار دام سبعه ايام فقط )

فاذا رجعنا الى موقف الجيش الثالث الميدانى فى حرب اكتوبر المجيدة وكان قوامه فرقتين مشاه كاملتين وعدة الويه مدرعه 
سنجد ان طريق اتصاله بالسويس غرب القناه ظل مفتوحا وهو ما يعنى انه هناك طريق مفتوح لامداد الجيش الثالث عبر القناه من السويس وقد قام الجيش الثالث بدفع مجموعات قنص دبابات من الشرق الى الغرب للدفاع عن السويس ضد اى هجوم اسرائيلى مستقبلى عقب فشل المحاوله الاسرائيليه لاقتحام السويس يوم 24 اكتوبر وهو ما يؤكد ان الطريق بين السويس والجيش الثالث لم يغلق وظل مفتوحا وهو نفس الطريق الذى قام بواسطته الشيخ حافظ سلامه بطل السويس بارسال كحك العيد لمقاتلى الجيش الثالث فى الشرق احتفالا بعيد الفطر المبارك 

نعم كانت هناك قوات اسرائيليه حول السويس ايضا ولكنها لم تشكل حصار حقيقى حولها فقد كانت هناك مسالك ودروب كثيرة فى الصحراء تتيح للقيادة المصريه ارسال الدعم للسويس 

وللعلم فقط
عقب عبور الجيش الثالث للشرق قام اللواء عبد المنعم واصل قائد الجيش الثالث باصدار اوامرة بنقل كامل احتياطى الجيش من المؤونات ( طعام ومياه ووقود وذخيرة وقطع غير .الخ ..) الى الشرق 
وهو ما يعنى ان الجيش الثالث لم يكن فى اى مرحله معرض لخطر الابادة او الموت جوعا وعطشا 

وكان وصول قوات الجيش الثالث الى هذه المرحله يحتاج الى قوات اسرائيليه جديدة حتى يحكم العدو حصارة للسويس ويحتاج لفترة طويله جدا من الحصار حتى يستهلك كل احتياطياته من المؤونه 
وهو ما يعنى استمرار الحرب لفترة طويله جدا لا تحتملها اسرائيل 
ولم تكن اسرائيل تمتلك قوات جديدة تدفعها ليتحول وجودها فى الغرب الى حصار كامل للسويس ولم تكن تمتلك الوقت 
بينما كانت القيادة المصريه تتخلص من ارتباكها وكان الدعم العربى من الجزائر والمغرب والسودان يتوالى وصوله الى مصر وكانت الاسلحه السوفيتيه التى اتفق عليها الرئيس الجزائرى هوارى بومدين يتوالى وصولها الى مصر 

فلم يكن الوقت ابدا فى صالح اسرائيل 
ولم تكن اسرائيل تمتلك القوات ولا الوقت الذى يتيح لها ان تجعل تواجدها فى الغرب حصارا حقيقيا للجيش الثالث


نعم وصول القوات الاسرائيليه الى الغرب سبب بعض الضيق للقوات المصريه وبعض الارباك للقيادة المصريه ( وهو امر طبيعى جدا فى الحروب فدائما لا تسير الحروب وفق ما خطط لها لهذا هناك فى العلم العسكرى ما يسمى بادارة اعمال القتال )
ولكن ابدا لم يكن تهديا حقيقيا بابادة الجيش الثالث او اجباره على الاستسلام 


استاذى الفاضل الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربينى 
اسمح لى ان انتقل الى تلك الكلمات المنفعله جدا فى ردك الكريم والتى ارى ان انفعالها يتعارض مع الاسلوب العلمى فى الحوار 
(وأى حرب هذه
التى تدخلها
مصر
وهى غير مستعده لها تماما
بحجة )

استاذى الفاضل
دخلت مصر الحرب وهى اضعف من الناحيه العسكريه ( كم السلاح وتطورة العلمى وامكانياته القتاليه )
من اسرائيل
واسمح لى ان اضرب بعض الامثله لذلك
كانت اسرائيل تمتلك ترسانه من افضل واحدث واقوى الطائرات الامريكيه والغربيه من طرازات فانتوم وسكاى هوك وميراج 
بينما كانت مصر تمتلك طائرات روسيه لا يمكن اعتبارها ندا للطائرات الاسرائيليه 
فقد كانت قدرة الطائرة الميج 21 الروسيه التى تمتلكها مصر وكانت هى عماد الطائرات المقاتله المصريه 
كانت قدرة الطائرة الميج 21 على البقاء فى الجو هى خمسه واربعين دقيقه 
بينما كانت قدرة الطائرة الفانتوم على البقاء فى الجو ثلاث ساعات كامله
وهو ما يعنى ان اى معركه جويه بين الطائرات المصريه والاسرائيليه هى معركه محسومه لصالح اسرائيل من قبل ان تبدا

وفى سلاح المدرعات كما اوضحت فى الكثير من كلماتى
كانت اسرائيل تمتلك ترسانه من احدث واقوى الدبابات الامريكيه والغربيه
حيث كانت تلك الدبابات تمتلك القدرة على اطلاق النيران وضمان دقه الاصابه حتى اثناء حركتها
وكانت كلها مجهزة باجهزة تتيح لها القدرة على القتال الليلى 
بينما كانت الدبابات المصريه غير مجهزة بهذه الاجهزة
فلا تمتلك القدرة على القتال الليلى ولا تمتلك اجهزة تتيح لها اطلاق النيران من الحركه مع ضمان دقه الاصابه
وكان فارق اعيرة مدافع الدبابات كبيرا لصالح اسرائيل
وهو ما يعنى ان الدبابات الاسرائيليه كانت تستطيع ان تطلق نيرانها وتصيب الدبابات المصريه من مسافه بعيدة بينما طلقات الدبابات المصريه لا تصل اليها من نفس المسافه

وهوما يعنى ايضا ان اى معركه بالدبابات بين مصر واسرائيل كانت نتيجتها محسومه لصالح اسرائيل من قبل ان تبدا 

كان هذا هو الوضع عام 1972 ولهذا اعترضالفريق صادق وزير الحربيه المصريه فى الاجتماع الشهير للمجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحه بقيادة الرئيس السادات عندما طلب من قادة ذلك المجلس ان يستعدوا للحرب 
ولكنهم جميعار فضوا باعتبار ان الحرب فى ظل تلك الظروف مغامرة غير مأمونه العواقب
وهى نفس وجهه نظرك عندما تقول ( وأى حرب هذه
التى تدخلها
مصر
وهى غير مستعده لها تماما )

عدا الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى الذى راى انه يمكن لمصر ان تحارب فى ظل تلك الظروف 

وكان امام السادات خيارين 
فالروس لن يرسلوا لنا اسلحه تعادل الاسلحه التى تمتلكها اسرائيل
وهو ما يعنى ان الموقف سيزداد سوءا
فكل عام ترسل امريكا الى اسرائيل الاحدث من اسحلتها والاقوى 
وكل عام يترسخ الوجود الاسرائيلى فى سيناء
وكل عام يزداد فارق القوة بين مصر واسرائيل

ولو اخذ السادات بوجهه نظرك تلك لظل العلم الاسرائيلى الى اليوم يرفرف على الضفه الشرقيه من قناه السويس 
ولظلت سيناء الى اليوم فى يد اسرائيل
ولكان الوجود الاسرائيلى فى سيناء قد اصبح اكبر ولصارت سيناء مثل الجولان قضيه من العسير مناقشتها او التفكير فيها 

ولكنى احمد الله ان السادات قرر ان يخوض المعركه رغم كل شىء وهو واثق من قدرة ابناء مصر على قهر المستحيل
وقد قام السادات بعزل كل القادة الذين اتخذوا موقف المؤيد لوجهه النظر حتميه ان تكون مصر مستعدة تماما بما يضمن النصر قبل خوض الحرب 

احيانا يكون القادة فى موقف الاختيار بين الحياه بكرامه او الموت وبين قبول الذل والمهانه والعار

لو قرر السادات القبول بالامر الواقع والرضوخ لمنطق انه لا يمكن خوض الحرب الا اذا كانت مصر مستعدة لها تماما كما قلت
لظل العلم الاسرائيلى الى اليوم يدنس سيناء 

انها طبيعه الانسان فهناك من قبل الذل ويبحث عن الكثير من المبررات لضعفه
وهناك من يقرر ان الكرامه والشرف اغلى من الحياه 


استاذى الفاضل
توقفت امام هذه الكلمات فى ردك المنفعل

( أعرف لواء متقاعد
فى شبابه
لم يشترك فى هذه الحرب
أتدرى لماذا
لأن سلاحه الروسى الذى تدرب عليه
لم تكن أجزاء رئيسية منه قد وصلت بعد
من الإتحاد السوفييتى )

استاذى الفاضل
لم يكن امام مصر رغم كل ذلك الا حلين
اما ان تستسلم للامر الواقع وتقبل الذل والعار او تحارب رغم كل شىء وهى واثقه فى قدرة ابنائها على قهر المستحيل
والحمد لله ان مصر حاربت رغم كل ذلك وانتصرت

استاذى الفاضل

توقفت اخيرا امام نهايه ردك الكريم بهذه الكلمات المنفعله جدا جدا جدا
( نريد شهادة واحد مصرى
كان محاصر مع باقى قوات الجيش الثالث
وإلا فلتصمت الألسنه )

استاذى الفاضل الدكتور المهندس
اسمح لى ان اتساءل هل يحتم العلم ان يكون الانسان شاهد عيان ومعاصر بنفسه للحدث ليتكلم عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت دكتور مهندس فهل اطالبك بان تكون حاضرا بناء السد العالى مشاركا فى بناؤه لتحدثنا عن هندسه السد العالى ؟؟؟؟
الا يمكن لك بصفتك دكتور مهندس ان تطلع على الرسومات الهندسيه للسد
وان تتابع اسلوب بناؤه من الدراسات العلميه المنشورة والتى نشر اجزاء منها الكثيرين من المهندسين الذى شاركوا فى بناء السد
ثم تقوم بالحديث الينا عن السد 
لا اعلم هل يسمح علم الهندسه بذلك ام لا 

ولكنى اعلم يقينا ان اكثر الخبراء العسكريين الذى قاموا بتقييم المعارك العسكريه فى التاريخ العسكرى لم يشاركوا فى تلك المعارك
مثلا يعتبر ليدل هارت الامريكى هو اكثر الخبراء العسكريين والمفكريين العسكريين فى تاريخ امريكا رغم انه لم يشارك فى اى معركه عسكريه 

وفى مصر يعتبر المفكر العسكرى اللواء جمال حماد هو اكبر المؤرخين العسكريين فى مصر وكتابه عن نصر اكتوبر المجيد ( المعارك الحربيه على الجبهه المصريه ) من ادق واشمل ما نشر عن حرب اكتوبر المجيدة رغم انه لم يشارك فيها كمقاتل 

ورغم ذلك دعنى احيلك الى كلمات اللواء احمد بدوى قائد قوات بدر ( قوات الجيش الثالث فى سيناء ) 
فى حواره الشهير الذى تناقلته ايامها دجميع وسائل الاعلام
السادات : لواء بدوى هل احتلت السويس ؟
بدوى : لا يا افندم لم تحتل السويس وفشلت كل المحاولات الاسرائيليه فى احتلال السويس

السادات : لواء بدوى هل  تعرض ابنائى فى الجيش الثالث لخطر الحصار ؟
بدوى : لا افندم 

كلمات واضحه وحاسمه وصريحه من السادات وردود حاسمه وصريحه من اللواء احمد بدوى قائد قوات الجيش الثالث فى سيناء 
فمن تريد ان يحدثنا بعدهم 

استاذى الفاضل

حرب اكتوبر حوت الكثير من المعارك فلم تكن معركه واحدة
ولا يمكن ان تقاس نتيجه اى حرب بما حدث فى معركه واحدة خلالها 
فقد نجحت القوات الالمانيه فى بدايه الحرب العالميه الثانيه فى احراز الكثير من الانتصارات فى الكثير من المعارك
فهل يمكن ان يكون هناك من يقول ان المانيا انتصرت فى تلك الحرب ؟؟؟
بالتاكيد لا 
فنتيجه الحروب تقاس بمن استطاع ان يحقق اهدافه من دخول الحرب وباجمالى الانتصارات التى حقهها فى كل المعارك 
فاذا نظرنا الى مصر ما هو الهدف من دخولها حرب اكتوبر ؟؟؟
وما هو الهدف الاسرائيلى من دخول اسرائيل حرب اكتوبر ؟؟؟
سبق لى ان اجبت فى مواضيع سابقه على كل ذلك هنا فى قاعه السياسه 
اتمنى ان تبحث فى ارشيف تلك القاعه بهدوء ليكون بيننا حوار علمى بعدها اذا كانت مازالت هناك شكوك بداخلك او تساؤلات لا تجد اتجابه لها 

استاذى الفاضل الدكتور مهندس جمال الشبينى 
نصر اكتوبر المجيد 
هو اكمل واتم عمل علمى فى تاريخ العرب الحديث
وهو نصر عبقرى قهر فيه ابناء مصر المستحيل 
وهو نصر دفع ثمنه اشرف وانبل ابناء هذه الامه بارواحهم ودمائهم
فاتمنى من الجميع ان نلتزم اقصى درجات الحذر والدقه والاسلوب العلمى بدون ان انفعلات عندما نناقش ذلك النصر العبقرى 
فائق تقديرى واحترامى للجميع
جمال النجار

----------


## جمال النجار

> أمل مصر الدائم هو فى شبابها ... ولولا شباب مصر المؤهل الذين كانوا يمثلون الطبقة المتوسطة فى مصر ، ولولا الحماس وروح الثأر لهزيمة مصر فى يونيو 67 التى استولت على كيانه  كله ، لما كانت التضحيات البطولية فى حرب الإستنزاف ، ولما كان العبور الجسور ونصر أكتوبر 1973 ... فالطبقة المتوسطة فى أى مجتمع هى الطبقة الفاعلة فى أى مجتمع التى تحرك ماتحتها وتقوده وتحفز مافوقها على العمل القيادى الجرئ لصالح المجتمع ككل أمنيا وسياسيا وإقتصاديا وإجتماعيا وثقافيا ... ولقد انكمشت فى الأجيال التى تلتنا تلك الطبقة المتوسطة للأسف وقلت فاعليتها حيث هبط معظمها إلى قاع المجتمع مع الطبقة الفقيرة طبقا لمؤشرات الفقر الثلاثة (الفقر فى الدخل – فقر فى الرعاية الصحية – فقر فى التعليم والتأهيل وفرص العمل الآمنة ) .. وارتفع القليل جدا من تلك الطبقة إلى الطبقة الأعلى الغنية بنظام التسلق والوساطة ، وهو ارتفاع هش وهائم لاتسنده أية دعائم من طبقة وسطى حقيقية ، فلم يتمكنوا سوى من الوصول إلى قمم باردة مستفزة لاتفيد المجتمع فى شيئ ولاتفيد مستقبل مصر ومكانتها بين الأمم فى أى شيئ ...   
> 
> هل تعلم ياأخى أن الدفعة 21 ضباط احتياط التى كنت منها ، وهى دفعة مابعد النكسة مباشرة ، كانت أول دفعة من المؤهلات العالية .. وكان معظم أفراد تلك الدفعة من المهندسين من المعافين من الخدمة العسكرية بسبب "لم يصبهم الدور" وسلموا أنفسهم من أعمالهم بناءا على نداء من عبد الناصر تم نشره فى كل الصحف اليومية  لأنهم أحسوا أن هذا النداء هو نداء من ضمير الوطن وهو نداء من أجل شعب مصر وأطفال مصر ومستقبل أجيال مصر ... هذه الدفعة تمردت على نظام التعليم العسكرى فى كلية الضباط الإحتياط بالإضراب والإعتصامات .. رغم أن الإضراب فى أى نظام عسكرى هو جريمة عسكرية كبرى ، وإخلال جسيم بما يسمى بالضبط والربط العسكرى ، ولم يحدث ذلك أبدا من قبل ، وأعتقد أنه لم يحدث بعد ذلك ... 
> 
> رفضنا هذا الوقت الطويل العبثى الذى كان يضيع فى تعليمنا صفا وانتباه وكتفان سلاح وجنبا سلاح بالعدد 1 - 2 .. هب .. الخ ... فقرروا حبسنا  خميس وجمعة ، واختاروا عشرة منا وضعوهم فى الحبس الإنفرادى ، فاتفقنا مساء الخميس فى العنابر بأن نقتحم بوابة كلية ضباط الإحتياط (كانت بألماظة) بالملابس المدنية ونخرج فى موجة واحدة ... وفعلناها دون خوف من أى عواقب، ولاحقونا بالشرطة العسكرية فى ميدان الإسماعيلية ولم تستطع الشرطة العسكرية أن تفعل شيئا لأننا كنا بالملابس المدنية ونحمل بطاقات تحقيق شخصية مدنية .. وكنا قد اتفقنا على العودة مساء الجمعة الساعة العاشرة وأن ندخل من بوابة الكلية فى موجة واحدة ... وإعتبر مدير الكلية وكبير المعلمين (كبير المعلمين كان وقتها معلق الكرة الشهير "زيوار" وكان برتبة عميد) .. أن ماحدث كان تمردا وتم حبسنا فى العنابر .. ولم يمضى يوم واحد على هذا الحبس إلا وأخرجونا من العنابر وجاءونا بمجموعة ضباط من الشئون المعنوية يرأسها لواء لإقناعنا بأن كل جيوش العالم تتعلم صفا وانتباه وسلام سلاح وكتفان سلاح .. الخ بالعدد 1  .. هب ، وذلك من أجل التعود على الضبط والربط العسكرى .. باختصار .. أفهمناهم أننا فى حرب ولسنا أغبياء لكى نتعلم ذلك فى أكثر من شهر وعن طريق صف ضابط متطوع لايعلم عن الحرب شيئا  .. ويجب عليهم التفكير بالتركيز على مناهج فنون القتال والإشتباك والرماية واللياقة البدنية ... وأخيرا تم لنا ماأردناه .. هذه هى ياأخى الطبقة الوسطى وأهميتها فى أى مجتمع  ...
> 
> هذه الدفعة ذهبت إلى الجبهة بعد إتمام الفرق المتخصصة .. وكانت أساسا فى إعادة بناء القوات المسلحة من جديد بعد النكسة .. حيث كانت تتشكل الكتيبة على سبيل المثال من ضابط عامل برتبة صاغ (مرتبها الحقيقى عقيد) ورئيس عمليات ضابط عامل برتبة نقيب (مرتبها الحقيقى مقدم) وعدد أربع ضباط احتياط مؤهلات عليا يقودون سرايا الكتيبة وفصائلها وخدماتها .. ودخلت القوات المسلحة المصرية حرب أكتوبر بعد أن استكملت تشكيلاتها ومرتباتها من الضباط والصف والجنود – أى حوالى 35 ضابط بكل كتيبة بدلا من 6 ضباط ... 
> 
> وهناك أشياء كثيرة يجب أن يفهمها شباب اليوم .. أولها وأهمها كيف تم إعداد شباب 6 أكتوبر للحرب تدريبا وتأهيلا على أعلى مستوى ، وتطعيما معنويا ونفسيا مكثفا لجو المعركة القادمة .. فتحقق النصر بالرجال قبل العتاد أو الإمكانيات .. وإذا أردنا أن نتعلم ونخرج بنتيجة ننصح بها  قادة مصر وحكامها الحاليين قبل شعبها .. نقارن مقارنة بسيطة كيف كانت نكسة يونيو 1967 وكيف كان نصر أكتوبر 1973 .... وهما نقيضان من ناحية استخدام الإمكانات المتاحة .. ففى حين أجمع المؤرخون العسكريون بلا استثناء بأن إمكانات القوات المسلحة المصرية كانت أكبر من إمكانات القوات المسلحة الإسرائيلية أيام النكسة والهزيمة .. ولكن تم تبديدها على رمال سيناء ، ومُنى الجيش المصرى بهزيمة نكراء ، ومُنيت مصر بالنكسة والإهانة ...  فى المقابل كانت إمكانات القوات المسلحة المصرية فى حرب أكتوبر أقل من إمكانات القوات المسلحة الإسرائيلية ولكنها أحسنت استخدام هذه الإمكانات فخاضت حربا هجومية بصواريخ دفاعية (صواريخ الدفاع الجوى سام 6 ومنظومة الدفاع الجوى الثابتة التى حمت سماء مصر ) ، وحطمت أكبر مانع عسكرى عرفه التاريخ العسكرى فى 6 ساعات فقط ...  وهنا يجب أن نفهم أن الشباب المؤهل الذى تم إعداده جيدا كان وراء هذا النصر قبل الإمكانيات وقبل القادة ... وهنا يجب أن يفهم حكام مصر أيضا أنه مع إهمال شباب مصر وتهميشه لا أمل فى النصر فى أى مجال أمنى أو سياسى أو إقتصادى أو إجتماعى .. ويجب أن يضع هؤلاء الحكام (إن كانوا يحكمون فعلا من أجل مصر) الموارد البشرية على قمة اهتمامهم قبل أى موارد أخرى ... * وتعريف الفقر فى أى مجتمع عند حكماء علم السياسة والإقتصاد ليس هو الفقر الناتج عن الفقر فى الموارد الممكنة والمتاحة ولكنه هو الفقر الناتج عن فقر البشر فى حسن استثمار الموارد المتاحة وفى القدرة على خلق موارد جديدة* ... أى أن التعليم الجيد والتأهيل والرعاية الصحية وخلق فرص عمل مناسبة وآمنة لشباب مصر يجب أن يكون الشغل الشاغل  لحكام مصر ، ولا يتركون هذا الشأن كاملا ليتولاه القطاع الخاص والمستثمرون  .. فلا توجد دولة محترمة تضع مسئولية التعليم وخاصة فى المرحلة الإبتدائية الإجبارية على المستثمرين والقطاع الخاص .. من مدارس فرنسية وإنجليزية وأمريكية وألمانية وحتى صينية وخلافه ... فتكون النتيجة  تعليما عشوائيا بما يسمى عندنا بالتعليم الخاص فى هذه المرحلة الهامة فى بناء المواطن وبناء انتماؤه لبلده  .. أما التعليم الحكومى فليس هو بتعليم على الإطلاق ويتسرب منه أطفال مصر دائما إلى حيث الأمية والجهل والبلادة و "اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفوش" ... يجب أن يعلم حكام مصر أنه لا يوجد تعليم خاص فى هذه المرحلة الهامة فى أى بلد محترم إلا لذوى الإحتياجات الخاصة أو للجاليات الأجنبية ..  فهل اصبح أطفال مصر من أبناء محدثى النعمة وأغنياء الفترة والنظام من الجاليات الأجنبية .. وأصبح باقى الشعب محاصرا  رغم أنفه بالجهل واللاتعليم فى فصول التعليم الحكومى الأولى ... ثم تتوقعون بعد ذلك نصرا لمصر فى أى معركة قادمة لامحالة أو فى أى مجال سياسى أو اقتصادى أو إجتماعى أو تتوقعون أمنا وأمانا لمصر مع تهميش شباب مصر وإضمحلال الطبقة المتوسطة وضياعها بالفقر والتجهيل والقهر .. لك الله يامصر


استاذى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال 
اشكرك على كل ماحواه ردك الكريم ومحاولتك الكريمه لبعث روح اكتوبر فى الاجيال الجديدة من ابنائنا
ولكن
للتاريخ والحقيقه
وقفت مندهشا امام هذه الكلمات فى ردك الكريم

( ففى حين أجمع المؤرخون العسكريون بلا استثناء بأن إمكانات القوات المسلحة المصرية كانت أكبر من إمكانات القوات المسلحة الإسرائيلية أيام النكسة والهزيمة )

استاذى الفاضل
ما اعلمه يقينا ان اسرائيل كانت متفوقه على مصر عسكريا عندما قامت بالعدوان الغاشم على مصر فى عام 1967 
اتمنى ان تدلنى على هؤلاء المؤرخين العسكريون الذين اجمعوا على ان مصر كانت متفوقه على اسرائيل عام 67 او تدلنى على تلك الكتب التى حوت تلك المعلومه الغريبه
وعندها ساقوم بالرد عليهم بالحقائق 
فائق تقديرى واحترامى لجهودك الكريمه فى بعث الروح فى ابناء هذه الامه
جمال النجار

----------


## atefhelal

> اشكرك على كل ماحواه ردك الكريم ومحاولتك الكريمه لبعث روح اكتوبر فى الاجيال الجديدة من ابنائنا
> ولكن
> للتاريخ والحقيقه
> وقفت مندهشا امام هذه الكلمات فى ردك الكريم 
> ( ففى حين أجمع المؤرخون العسكريون بلا استثناء بأن إمكانات القوات المسلحة المصرية كانت أكبر من إمكانات القوات المسلحة الإسرائيلية أيام النكسة والهزيمة ) 
> استاذى الفاضل
> ما اعلمه يقينا ان اسرائيل كانت متفوقه على مصر عسكريا عندما قامت بالعدوان الغاشم على مصر فى عام 1967 
> اتمنى ان تدلنى على هؤلاء المؤرخين العسكريون الذين اجمعوا على ان مصر كانت متفوقه على اسرائيل عام 67 او تدلنى على تلك الكتب التى حوت تلك المعلومه الغريبه
> وعندها ساقوم بالرد عليهم بالحقائق 
> ...


أنا الذى يشكرك على عودتك المشرقة وخاصة فى  موضوع  مثل الموضوع المطروح ... 
ولقد تعرفت على قدرات الجيش المصرى قبل 67 من قادة القوات المصرية باليمن .. حيث كنت مهندسا ضمن فريق كان يعمل لحساب وزارة البحث العلمى بتكليف من وزيرها صلاح هدايت فى ذلك الوقت  .. وقصة اليمن كانت قصة غريبة لامجال للحديث عنها هنا ...  قرأت بعد ذلك عن قواتنا المسلحة وإمكانياتها قبل النكسة لجمال حماد وهو مؤرخ عسكرى .. وعندما كنت واحدا من القوات المسلحة بعد النكسة ... كانت الشئون المعنوية تعطينا دروسا عن نكسة يونيو .. كان من بينها أن قواتنا كانت  قادرة على تحقيق نصر حاسم بإمكانياتها .. أما أسباب هزيمتها تلك الهزيمة النكراء فهى معروفة ولم يكن من بينها ضعف إمكانيات القوات المسلحة التى تم تبديدها على رمال سيناء .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أما أسباب هزيمتها تلك الهزيمة النكراء فهى معروفة ولم يكن من بينها ضعف إمكانيات القوات المسلحة *التى تم تبديدها على رمال سيناء*


 :f2: 


*أخى الأكبر م. عاطف هلال*

*قل** تم تبديدها على جبال اليمن السعيد
*
*ولا تقل* * تم تبديدها على رمال سيناء

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> استاذى الفاضل الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
>  نصر اكتوبر المجيد 
>  هو اكمل واتم عمل علمى فى تاريخ العرب الحديث
>  وهو نصر عبقرى قهر فيه ابناء مصر المستحيل 
>  وهو نصر دفع ثمنه اشرف وانبل ابناء هذه الامه بارواحهم ودمائهم
>  فاتمنى من الجميع ان نلتزم اقصى درجات الحذر والدقه والاسلوب العلمى بدون ان انفعلات عندما نناقش ذلك النصر العبقرى 
>  فائق تقديرى واحترامى للجميع
>  جمال النجار



*سيدى الفاضل جمال النجار*
*تحية وتقدير وإحترام لك على مجهودك السوبر فى كتابة ردكم المطول والمفصل* 
*ولكن لماذا أنت مصمم على التأكيد أننى منفعل* 

 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  

خبيرتحليل مشاكل من جذورها


*سيدى من ينفعل فأكيد هو عاطفى وحساس جدا وعملى التحليلى تفسده العواطف والإنفعالات 

والمفروض قبل أن تغوص فى موضوعك هذا أن تلم بطبيعة عملى الهندسى  وبص فوق تحت أسمى لتجد أننى خبير تحليل  مشاكل من جذورها وهذه الخبرة صقلت بالدراسة  بعد خبرة فى مجال تحليل الإنهيارات وليس البناء كمعظم وغالبية المهندسين الذين يهتمون أكثر بالبناء والتشييد  وهذا المجال لا يدرس فى هندسة القاهرة حيث تخرجت كمهندس فلزات ولا يدرس فى المعهد الهندى للتكنولوجيا حيث درست وحصلت على الدكتوراه وكخبير محترف فى هذا المجال الذى ليس من مكوناته الإنفعالات والعواطف ومن ثم نحن فى هذا المجال نضع نصب أعيننا شئ واحد فقط لا نحيد عنه أبدا ألا وهو الأمور لا تقاس ببدايتها وإنما تقاس بنهايتها أو خواتيمها...
فالبدايات قد تكون مجرد شرخ بسيط ولكن النهايات قد تكون كارثة كبرى وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر حادثة قطار العياط والذى وقع نتيجة دهس القطار الجاموسة ولكن للأسف القطار توقف ونزل السائق ومن ثم أنتهت هذه الحادثة بكارثة...وهذا موضوع آخر تفاصيله والسبب الجذرى له موجود فى القاعة العامة

* ربنا لا تؤاخذنا بما يفعله السفهاء منّا 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



*سيدى الفاضل نصر اكتوبر أنحصر فقط فى معركة العبور وانتهى بنصر سياسى هزيل هناك فى كامب دافيد وهنا على كورنيش النيل وكوبرى الجامعة حيث السفارة فى العمارة والعلم الإسرائيلى يرفرف عاليا جداً

وهاك إقتباسات متعددة من مشاركات للأخ الفاضل م. عاطف هلال

*


> *
> 
> 
> وأرجو أن نرجع للقادة الكبار الحقيقيين لمعركة أكتوبر، علنا نصل إلى شيئ من حقيقة نتائجها العسكرية والسياسية المباشرة ، إلى أن تتكشف الحقيقة كاملة بانتهاء عهود من يحاصرونها لحسابهم ولمصلحتهم ، ولقد مات 13 قائدا عسكريا مع المشير أحمد بدوى دفعة واحدة ، وهم فريق هام من حملة أسرار تلك المعركة فى حادث سقوط الطائرة الهيلوكبتر فى أول مارس 1981 واحتار الناس فقال بعضهم أنه حادث مدبر وقال آخرون أنه قضاء وقدر . وكل هذا لايقلل من بطولة أبناء مصر وتضحياتهم فى عبور المانع المائى ولايقلل من انتصارهم الذى أنجزوه فى حرب أكتوبر .. والإختلاف هو كيف تم استثمار النصر الساحق فى أول أسبوعين للحرب .. وحتى مع الثغرة بعد ذلك وحصار الجيش الثالث فأنا أوافق الجمسى بأن أوضاعنا العسكرية كانت أفضل وكان يجب استثمارها سياسيا بشكل أفضل .
>  
> وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ..
> 
> *



* 

*


> ... ومن الجنون القول بأن النظام المصرى  بعد نكسة يونيو وحتى الآن هو نظام مؤثر فى النظام العالمى ..











> قراءة متوقعة جدا لما يدور فى رأس أصحاب القرار 
> فهم يفكرون بالفعل فى تسويق ما تم تنفيذه حتى الآن من 
> ترعة السلام بشمال سيناء بنظام حق الإنتفاع لمستثمر 
> وماتم تنفيذه 
> بمشروع منجم فحم المغارة بالقرب من العريش 
> بنظام البيع عن طريق طرحه فى مزاد عالمى .


*
*

----------


## جمال النجار

[



> أنا الذى يشكرك على عودتك المشرقة وخاصة فى  موضوع  مثل الموضوع المطروح ... 
> ولقد تعرفت على قدرات الجيش المصرى قبل 67 من قادة القوات المصرية باليمن .. حيث كنت مهندسا ضمن فريق كان يعمل لحساب وزارة البحث العلمى بتكليف من وزيرها صلاح هدايت فى ذلك الوقت  .. وقصة اليمن كانت قصة غريبة لامجال للحديث عنها هنا ...  قرأت بعد ذلك عن قواتنا المسلحة وإمكانياتها قبل النكسة لجمال حماد وهو مؤرخ عسكرى .. وعندما كنت واحدا من القوات المسلحة بعد النكسة ... كانت الشئون المعنوية تعطينا دروسا عن نكسة يونيو .. كان من بينها أن قواتنا كانت  قادرة على تحقيق نصر حاسم بإمكانياتها .. أما أسباب هزيمتها تلك الهزيمة النكراء فهى معروفة ولم يكن من بينها ضعف إمكانيات القوات المسلحة التى تم تبديدها على رمال سيناء .


استاذى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال
اسمح لى ان اضع الحقائق بين ايديكم الكريمه 

مقارنه القوات بين مصر واسرائيل فى الخامس من يونيو 1967 

مصر :

قامت مصر بحشد 10000 ( عشرة الاف ) ضابط  و 130 ( مائه وثلاثون الف ) فرد ( منهم 1309 ضابط احتياط مستدعى وثمانون الف وستمائه وخمسون فرد احتياط مستدعى وصل بعضهم بالجلاليب والملابس المدنيه الى وحداتهم بسيناء نتيجه اخطاء فى خطه التعبئه المصريه )

وقد تم حشد هذه القوات فى التشكيلات الاتيه 
4 فرقه مشاه مترجل ( الفرقه 2 , 3 , 6 , 7 )
1 فرقه مدرعه ( الفرقه الرابعه )
4 لواء مشاه مقل ( اللواء 112 , 113 , 124 , 125 )
3 لواء مدرع مقل ( اللواء 1 , 14 , 141 )
1 لواء مظلات 
4 كتيبه صاعقه 
 1 لواء حرس وطنى 
وبعض وحدات الدعم

كان المستوى التدريبى والكفاءه القتاليه لهذه القوات ضعيفا بوجه عام 

القوات الجويه المصريه :

207 طائرة مقاتله ومقاتله قاذفه الصالح منها للطيران 201 طائرة
58 طائرة نقل ومواصلات 
149 طيار لائق للطيران  ( عدد الطيارين اللائقين للطيران اقل من عدد الطائرات )

اسرائيل :
قامت اسرائيل بحشد 250000 ( مائتين وخمسون الف مقاتل ) مردبين تدريبا جيدا 
وتم حشد هذه القوات فى التشكيلات الاتيه 
10 لواء مشاه ميكانيكى 
7 لواء مدرع 
2 لواء مظلات 
4 كتيبه دبابات مستقله 
5 كتائب ناحال ( مشاه )
1 كتيبه حرس حدود

القوات الجويه الاسرائيليه 

376 طائرة مقاتله ومقاتله قاذفه 

1000 ( الف طيار لائق للطيران )


فاذا وضعنا فى الحسبان تفوق الاسلحه التى يمتلكها الجيش الاسرائيلى على الاسلحه التى يمتلكها الجيش المصرى تصبح مقارنه القوات فى غير صالح مصر ويظهر لنا ان اسرائيل كانت اقوى من مصر من ناحيه الكم الكيف 

وهو ما دعا هئيه العمليات بالقوات المسلحه المصريه ان تصدر فى تقريرها السنوى عام 1966 توصيه بانه لا يجوز التورط فى عمليات عسكريه مع اسرائيل 

وهو ايضا ما ابلغ به رئيس هيئه تدريب الجيش المصرى قائد القوات البريه يوم 17 مايو 1967 
ان القوات المسلحه المصريه غير مستعدة للقتال 

كما اوضح اللواء أ.ح. / محمد فريد السيد حجاج فى دراسته التى نشرت بكتاب 
حرب 67 لماذا ؟ دراسه استراتيجيه لاسباب قيام حرب يونيو 1967 

استاذى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال 
اسمح لى من رحابك الكريمه ان اوصى من يريد الاستزادة فى هذا الموضوع ان يقرا كتاب اللواء محمد فريد حجاج
وكتاب اعترافات قادة حرب يونيو للاستاذ سليمان مظهر وهو يحوى جزء من تقرير لجنه تقصى الحقائق عما حدث فى حرب يونيو التى تراسها اللواء حسنى مبارك نائب رئيس الجمهوريه 
وهى لجنه امر الرئيس السادات بتشكيلها عقب نصر اكتوبر المجيد حيث تم استدعاء كل قادة القوات المسلحه فى حرب يونيو لسماع شهاداتهم ليس بهدف الحساب ولكن لتسجيل الحقيقه كما حدثت فعلا حتى لا تتكرر كارثه هزيمه يونيو 67 
فائق تقديرى واحترامى
جمال النجار

----------


## جمال النجار

> *سيدى الفاضل جمال النجار*
> *تحية وتقدير وإحترام لك على مجهودك السوبر فى كتابة ردكم المطول والمفصل* 
> *ولكن لماذا أنت مصمم على التأكيد أننى منفعل* 
> 
>  
> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  
> 
> خبيرتحليل مشاكل من جذورها
> 
> ...


الاستاذ الفاضل 
دكتور مهندس  جمال الشربينى خبير تحليل المشاكل من جذورها والحاصل على الدكتوراه من المعهد الهندى للتنكولوجيا 
الحقيقه ان ما دعانى الى الاهتمام بردك ليس ما حواه من ادعاءات بعيدة عن الحقيقه فقد سبق ان ردد تلك الادعاءات البعض وقام الكثيرون بتفنيد كذبها وفضح جهل وغباء من نادى بها عبر وسائل الاعلام المختلفه 
وعادة كنت اتجاهل امثال هذه الادعاءات على شبكه النت لانى كنت اعتبره كلام مصاطب كما وصفه الرئيس السادات ذات مرة او كما وصف مردديه البعض بانهم جنرالات مقاهى 

كنت اضن بوقتى ان اناقش امثالهم فى ادعاءات غبيه سبق ان فند كذبها الكثيرون وكشف جهل وغباء او عماله وخيانه من يرددها 

فهم مجرد اسماء لا نعلم من خلفها ربما كانت جهه معاديه تريد ان تفقد ابناءهذا الوطن الثقه فى انفسهم وقدرتهم على هزيمه اسرائيل 
وربما بعض الباحثين عن الشهرة او محبى الجدل ومريدى اثبات الذات 

ولكن
عندما وجدت بجوار اسمك الكريم تلك الصفات العلميه 
وانا ادرك ان الالقاب وخاصه العلميه لها بريق وتاثير كبير على الكثيرين فى عالمنا العربى حيث يتصورون ان تلك الكلمات التى يصدرها صاحب هذه الالقاب العلميه هى صوت العلم والحقيقه دون غيرها 

ولا يلتفت الكثيرون منهم الى ان المتحدث ربما يتحدث فى مجال بعيد عن تخصصه كما نتحدث اليوم عن نصر اكتوبر وهو مجال التاريخ العسكرى المعاصر وهو بالتاكيد مجال بعيد عن الهندسه 

ولكن البعض يدرك تلك الحقيقه ولكنه يقول ان صاحب هذه الالقاب العلميه قد درس وتعلم واكتسب الاسلوب العلمى فى البحث والحوار ولا ينطق الا بعد ان يكون على يقين تام من كلماته 

ولهؤلاء البعض كان ردى ليدركوا الحقيقه 

الاستاذ الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى خبير تحليل المشاكل من جذورها والحاصل على الدكتوراه من معهد التكنولوجيا الهندى 

لقد تعمدت التجاهل التام لكل ما حواه ردى السابق عليك فلم توضح هل اقتنعت بما جاء فيه ام انك مازلت مصمما على كلماتك التى قمت بتفنيدها فى ردى ولا تجد ما ترد به ؟؟؟؟

الان اسمح لى ان انتقل الى ردك هذا
وقفت امام كلماتك هذه 

( سيدى الفاضل نصر اكتوبر أنحصر فقط فى معركة العبور )

الاستاذ الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى خبير تحليل المشاكل من جذورها والحاصل على الدكتوراه من معهد التكنولوجيا الهندى 

بدايه اسمح لى ان اوضح لك معنى كلمه معركه التى استخدمتها فمن الواضح انك لم تقرا كثيرا عن حرب اكتوبر ولم تكلف نفسك عناء سؤال احد من المتخصصين لتكون كلماتلك فعلا صوت العلم والحقيقه حتى لا تسىء الى تلك الالقاب العلميه الجليله التى تفضلت بوضعها بجوار اسمك الكريم

كلمه معركه اصطلاح عسكرى يطلق على اشتباك بالنيران تشارك فيه وحدة عسكريه كبيرة تسمى لواء فما فوق 
واى اشتباك يشارك فيه وحدات اقل من لواء يسمى اشتباك بالنيران ولا يسمى معركه

وقد ضمت حرب اكتوبر اكثر من ستين معركه بهذا المعنى العلمى 

معارك العبور واقتحام قناه السويس 
معارك تدمير حصون خط بارليف 
معارك انشاء رؤوس الكبارى للقوات المصريه فى الشرق 
معارك صد الهجمات المضادة الاسرائليه 
معارك توسيع رؤوس الكبارى المصريه فى اتجاه الشرق
معارك صد الضربه المضادة الاسرائيليه والتمسك برؤوس الكبارى 
معارك تطوير الهجوم نحو الشرق
معارك التصدى للثغرة الاسرائيليه شرق وغرب القناه 
معارك حصار الاختراق الاسرائيلى غرب القناه والتمسك برؤوس الكبارى المصريه فى الشرق

اذا فهو استخدام خاطىء منك لكلمه معركه وهو ماكان يجب ان يحدث فانت صوت العلم والحقيقه 

وماكان يجب ان تهدر كل جهود الرجال وتختزل كل قتالهم النبيل فى معركه واحدة 

للرد على ماحوته كلماتك سانقل لك راى خبير عسكرى امريكى 
هو ليس مصريا بل واحدا من قادة الجيش الامريكى الذين ساندوا اسرائيل فى حربها ضدنا ولكن احترامه لمكانته العلميه اجبره على النطق بالحقيقه حتى لا يسقط فى نظر خبراء العلم العسكرى فى العالم 
فماذا قال هذا الرجل الامريكى
انه الجنرال الامريكى ديبويه 
نجده فى كتابه النصر المراوغ يقول 
( لا يحق لاى جيش فى العالم مهما كانت درجه تقدمه ان يدعى انه كان بامكانه ان يخطط او ينفذ حربا على نفس الدرجه التى ادار بها الجيش المصرى حرب اكتوبر 1973 )
ثم يقول فى موقع اخر من نفس الكتاب متحدثا عن ثغرة الدفرسوار 
( ان ما قامت به اسرائيل فى عمليه الثغرة هزيمه وعمليه تليفزيونيه ادت الى تحقيق الهدف المصرى فى اطاله زمن الحرب ووضعت اسرائيل نفسها فى وضع حصار لقواتها فى الثغرة لم تنقذها منه الا الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه فى صفقه فض الاشتباك الاولى التى وقعت فى 17 يناير 1974 )

هل تلاحظ ماقاله الرجل بدقه انه صوت العلم الحقيقى فهو واحد من خبراء العسكريه فى العالم وهو يقف فى جانب العدو ولكنه اجبر على قول الحقيقه احتراما لمكانته فى عالم العلم 

وهنا اتوقف لاسالك 
اذا كانت اسرائيل اعترفت بهزيمتها فى حرب اكتوبر وهو ما اوضحت بعض تفاصيله هنا فى موضوع لى بعنوان ( نعم انتصرنا وهذا هو الدليل ) اتمنى ان تبحث عنه وتقراه حتى تكون كلماتك القادمه بصورة تتناسب مع مؤهلاتك العلميه فعندما تكون كلمات الانسان بصورة لا تتناسب مع مؤهلاته يكون فى ذلك اساءه لنفسه وهو ما لا ارضاه لك 

اذا كانت امريكا حليفه اسرائيا اقرت بهزيمه اسرائيل وانتصار مصر وهو ما جاء على لسان قادتها وخبرائها 

لماذا ياتى اليوم انسان مصرى ويشكك فى الانتصار المصرى !!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لمصلحه من ؟؟؟؟!!!!

الا تدرك ان كلماتك مع هذا الكم من الالقاب العلميه قد تساهم فى تشويه فكر القارىء العربى الذى يتصور انك لا تنطق الا عن علم تام وشامل بالحقيقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاستاذ الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى خبير تحليل المشاكل من جذورها 
لقد انتصرت مصر عسكريا على اسرائيل فى حرب اكتوبر المجيدة انتصار تام وشامل وحاسم وقد اعترف العدو نفسه بهذا النصر المبين 

انتصرت مصر رغم التفوق الاسرائيلى والتدخل الامريكى المباشر فى القتال لصالح اسرائيل 
وهو ما يؤكد قدرة هذا الوطن على الانتصار مرة اخرى اذا اردنا له ذلك 

والتشكيك فى هذا النصر المبين ومحاوله الانتقاص منه واختزاله بجهل فى مجرد معركه هو خيانه لتضحيات الرجال وهدم لثقه هذا الشعب فى نفسه 

اتمنى ان تفصل بين الانتصار المصرى المبين فى حرب اكتوبر المجيدة وما تلاه من تحولات سياسيه يختلف حولها البعض ولكن الثابت فعليا انه من نتاج نصر اكتوبر المجيد 
ومن نتاج التحولات السياسيه التى اعقبته تم عودة سيناء كامله الى مصر ولا يوجد اليوم جندى اسرائيلى واحد على ارض سيناء 
وتم عودة سكان مدن القناه الثلاثه الى مدنهم 
فاذا كان هناك ما ترشى عنه فى الواقع المصرى اليوم فبالتاكيد هو ليس من نتائج حرب اكتوبر لكن الاكيد ايضا انه كان نتاج غياب روح اكتوبر 

الاستاذ الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى خبير تحليل المشاكل من جذورها

ابتهل الى الله معك الا يؤاخذنا بما يفعله السفهاء منا 

واتمنى ان يتوقف كل انسان مع نفسه فى لحظه صدق ليرى الى اى جانب يقف هل يقف فى جانب السفهاء ام الشرفاء 

جمال النجار

----------


## atefhelal

> ..........
> ..............
> 
> 
> *كما اوضح اللواء أ.ح. / محمد فريد السيد حجاج فى دراسته التى نشرت بكتاب* 
> *حرب 67 لماذا ؟ دراسه استراتيجيه لاسباب قيام حرب يونيو 1967*  
> ........
> ..................
> 
> ...




سوف أوصى أحد معارفى (لواء متعاقد) من الذين كانوا يهتمون بالحديث فى بعض لقاءاتنا عن أسباب نكسة يونيو أن يعيرنى الدراسة أو الكتاب اللذان تفضلت بالإشارة أليهما إن كانا متوفرين عنده أو أن يرشدنى عن كيف أجدهما .. أما عن موضوع حشد جنودنا بالجلاليب  بسيناء وتدنى مستوى التدريب بمختلف أسلحة القوات المسلحة ، ووجود أفضل قواتنا باليمن دون اعداد جيد لخطة نقلها على خطوط المواجهة  وتأهيلها لظروف المعركة المرتقبة  ، وفشل خطة التعبئة على خطوط المواجهة مع العدو الصهيونى ... فكل ذلك - وكما تعرف - يمثل فشلا وفوضى يعيب القادة والقيادة على المستوى العسكرى والسياسى ... ولايعيب الجنود اللذين تم حشدهم فى سيناء بالجلاليب كما لايعيب قدرات الجيش وإمكانياته الحقيقية ...  

وأشكر لك اهتمامك المستنير بالمشاركة والرأى 
وألتقى معك دائما على الخير بإذن الله

----------


## عارف

*موضوع حرب 73 كالآتى
النصر هو من الله ويعقد لواءه للرئيس المؤمن وهذا ما سجله التاريخ
وبعد ذلك بأن الحرب تعتمد على  3 عناصر هى 
- الرجال  :  وعزيمتهم وإيمانهم بقضيتهم
- نوعية السلاح وفعاليته: بالمقارنه لسلاح العدو
- الإقتصاد : والمبالغ التى تصرف على المعركة

بالأضافه الى  كيف يفكر القاده وتصرفاتهم  

فالمعركة كان  التمويل لها محدودا غير كافى إعتمدنا على انفسنا ولم يساعدنا الغير بالقدر المناسب فخطط لها لتحقيق هدف محدود أى على قدر لحافك مد رجليك وتم والحمد لله تحقيق تحرير سيناء

وبمباغته الطائرات وضرب أهدافها والعبور بالقوارب المطاطية وإقامة الكبارى لعبور الدبابات 
والمعركة قد خطط لها جيدا وبها أفكار مستحدثه وهى بإستخدام قاذفات المياه ضد الحاجز الرملى بارليف 
وإعتمدت لأول مرة على "الصواريخ"
الروسية سام  لتوفير حائط دفاعى لتغطية الجيش ضد الطائرات 
وإستخدمت الصواريخ لأول مره لمهاجمة الدبابات الأسرائيلية  فدمرت عدد كبير جدا منها 
وعزيمة الجنود والضباط وبسالتهم فقد تم استيلائهم على المنطقة المحدده 
المخطط لها والتى فى نطاق حائط الصواريخ المصرى

ومن الواضح بأن هذا الهدف الذى تم تحقيقه كان فى حدود الأمكانيات
المتاحة فليس عندنا طائرات قتاليه مناسبه لتوفير مظله لقوات تتحرك فى العمق فقد كان ما لدينا هى الميج 21 وهى طائره إعتراضيه مداها 300 كيلوا فقط ولاتصلح لمواجهه الفانتوم التى مداها 2500 كيلومتر وهى قاذفه مقاتله
ولم يكن لدينا مدفعية ميدان مناسبه كانت المتوفره يدويه و مداها 20 كيلومتر بينما لدى إسرائيل مدفعية آليه ومداها 70 كيلومتر
وكانت أمريكا قد أقامت جسر جوى لتدعم إسرائيل بالدبابات والسلاح والقنابل  وكان لدى اسرائيل سلاح طيران قوى*

----------

